# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Election] Le plus bel animal de compagnie

## DavidDeTroyes

Bonjour,

*L'lection du plus bel animal de compagnie est lanc !* 

Pour participer, *2 choix* :
Soit vous voulez faire participer votre animal (il faut qu'il vous appartienne)
Soit vous dsirez faire parti du jury

Je fixerai la limite du nombre de jury  3 fois le nombre de participant, parce que c'est moi le chef (Gueri sors de mon corps)  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans tous les cas, vous devez vous diriger vers le portail officiel : http://morandl.e-supinfo.net/misterpet (merci  grand LGM)

Vous devez vous inscrire en choisissant votre cot de l'lection ainsi que l'animal (si vous en avez plusieurs) : *UN SEUL PAR PSEUDO !!!* Donc ne mettez que des photos du mme animal ! que diable

_Pour viter que le portail n'explose, que le monde s'embrase, que les femmes et les enfants pleurent et que le ciel nous tombe sur la tte, veuillez ne pas mettre plus de 10 photos d'une taille maximum de 500Ko (en gros, limitez vous  du 800x600, a devrai aller). Dans le cas contraire, nos agents gouvernementaux viendront chez vous, compressez les photos  votre place... Et si ils sont pas dispo, j'envoi Jet li et vous ferez moins les malins !_

La date limite d'inscription (et donc de dpot des photos) est fix jusqu'au *Lundi 5 novembre 2007*  12h00 (parce que je dors la nuit) parce que c'est comme a (Gueri qu'est ce que j'ai dit ?)

*EDIT : Inscription close !*

Le date limite de vote est le *lundi 31 dcembre 2007*  12h00 (parce que minuit, a fait ch.. d'tre devant le PC ce jour l).

Comme a, en 2008, on aura notre plus bel animal !

Voila, je pense que j'ai tout dit !  ::king:: 

*BONNE CHANCE A TOUS !!!*

EDIT : Les votes sont termins !

 ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

*Bravo  Mamilie !!!*

 ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

*Liste des jury :*
1 - Lakitrid	
2 - Beldom	
3 - Starec	
4 - jbrasselet	
5 - haltabush	
6 - BiM	status
7 - Skyrunner	
8 - Maxoo	
9 - Gueritarish

*Liste des participants :*
1 - Valentine (DavidDeTroyes)
2 - Joey (Mamilie)
3 - velvet (sebdu)	
4 - Zelda (Dia_FR)	
5 - Zo (LineLe)	
6 - gribouille (dirty_boy)	 
7 - Capucine (nounoursonne)	
8 - Matica (SnakemaN)	 
9 - Gaya (zodd)	
10 - Twister (onirisme)	
11 - Al Capone (elitost)
12 - Borale (al1_24)	
13 - Moerli (xxxcapxxx)	
14 - domino (shadowmoon)	 
15 - Ladouda (Hibou57)	 
16 - gaa (ptitskippy)	
17 - Jami (|PaRa-BoL)	
18 - romo (nono212)	
19 - Mister (acacia)

*Non pas particip par manque de photo :*
gribouille (dirty_boy)	 
Matica (SnakemaN)	 
domino (shadowmoon)	 
Ladouda (Hibou57)	 
Mister (acacia)

*Rsultat :*
Miss DVP 2007 star : Mamilie (11 pts)
Premire dauphine star(exaequo !!!) : xxxcapxxx (10 pts)	
Deuxieme : Dauphine ptitskippy (4 pts)

Suivantes
acacia (exaequo !!!)al1_24sebduDia_FR (exaequo !!!)LineLe (exaequo !!!)elitost (exaequo !!!)zoddnono212 (exaequo !!!)DavidDeTroyesdirty_boy (exaequo !!!)nounoursonne (exaequo !!!)SnakemaN (exaequo !!!)onirisme (exaequo !!!)shadowmoon (exaequo !!!)Hibou57 (exaequo !!!)|PaRa-BoL (exaequo !!!)

----------


## gege2061

> On met 5 ou 10 photos par animal.


Pas de questionnaire ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## Skyounet

Bah c'est useless parce que c'est mon mien qui va gagner.

Juste en passant, qui sera le jury ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah c'est useless parce que c'est mon mien qui va gagner.
> 
> Juste en passant, qui sera le jury ?


Je propose que ceux qui prsente un animal, ne peux pas tre jury et inversement...

De toutes manires, je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens qu'il y aura plus de participant que de jury cette fois  ::aie::

----------


## Beldom

J'ai pas d'animal de compagnie, je me propose donc pour tre jury  ::): 

Puisqu'on dit qu'on peut pas tre juge et partie...

----------


## joefou

Les animaux morts, a compte ? genre empaill, hein, rien de plus glauque. Quoique a le soit dj en soi...
Ben quoi ? il peut y avoir des nostalgiques qui n'ont pu se rsoudre  se sparer de la dpouille de leur compagnon favoris !  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

C'est le nouveau balrog officiel?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Les animaux morts, a compte ? genre empaill, hein, rien de plus glauque. Quoique a le soit dj en soi...
> Ben quoi ? il peut y avoir des nostalgiques qui n'ont pu se rsoudre  se sparer de la dpouille de leur compagnon favoris !


Mme pas en rve !!! Mais tu as l'droit aux poules, aux poussins et aux canards !




> C'est le nouveau balrog officiel?


Ben, je ne veux pas voler la vedette  Gueri quand mme...  ::oops:: 

Par contre pour le portail, a va tre chaud, LGM  la boite MP blinde  ras-bord ! Donc j'ai pas pu lui demander...

----------


## pinocchio

J'ai 8 chats, une chienne, 2 lapins nains, 2 chevaux et un poney.
C'est 10 photos /animal?
Cordialement

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est 10 photos /animal?





> On ne prsente qu'un seul animal par pseudo.

----------


## pinocchio

Ca veut dire qu'en plus je vais devoir me crer 12 autres pseudos? ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Envoy par pinocchio
> 
> 
> C'est 10 photos /animal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et pour info le multi-compte est interdit  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca veut dire qu'en plus je vais devoir me crer 12 autres pseudos?


et poster 50 messages utiles par pseudo

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> et poster 50 messages utiles par pseudo


Non, a c'est impossible !  ::aie:: 
mais c'est loin d'tre idiot, si seulement on pouvait l'faire...

----------


## LineLe

> Non, a c'est impossible ! 
> mais c'est loin d'tre idiot, si seulement on pouvait l'faire...


attends dj moi y en a dj plein qui m'ont demande o ils taient mes messages utiles  ::aie:: 
Et oui, je ne suis pas qu'une trolleuse invtre

----------


## Skyounet

> attends dj moi y en a dj plein qui m'ont demande o ils taient mes messages utiles 
> Et oui, je ne suis pas qu'une trolleuse invtre


Allez tu va peut-etre passer les 200. Et moi les 2000, a fait longtemps que j'essaye d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kenji

Je voudrais bien participer mais ma tortue demande que les photos soient prives et ne soient juges que par des reprsentants de son espce qui sont seuls  pouvoir apprcier toute sa beaute  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ben, je ne veux pas voler la vedette  Gueri quand mme... 
> 
> Par contre pour le portail, a va tre chaud, LGM  la boite MP blinde  ras-bord ! Donc j'ai pas pu lui demander...


Hihi... Y a pas de vedette  voler puisqu'on va aussi troller par ici  ::D: 

PS  : Bonne chance DDT, te voil organisateur officiel  :8O:  
PPS : Si tu veux des petits conseils n'hsite pas  ::marteau:: 




> Je voudrais bien participer mais ma tortue demande que les photos soient prives et ne soient juges que par des reprsentants de son espce qui sont seuls  pouvoir apprcier toute sa beaute


 ::king::

----------


## BornBanane

Plus la peine de jouer, la gagnante est juste  gauche de ce texte  ::aie:: .

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Hihi... Y a pas de vedette  voler puisqu'on va aussi troller par ici 
> 
> PS  : Bonne chance DDT, te voil organisateur officiel  
> PPS : Si tu veux des petits conseils n'hsite pas


Ben a va tre simple : pour le moment j'ai juste demand si a intressait du monde !!!  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Bonne ide ce concours, ma copine, a compte ?  ::D:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Bonne ide ce concours, ma copine, a compte ?


On t'as dj dis dans "Miss DVP" que les copines ne sont pas des animaux  ::aie::   ::sm::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonne ide ce concours, ma copine, a compte ?


 ::mouarf:: 

Toi tu vas prendre des scuds en pleine tte.  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> On t'as dj dis dans "Miss DVP" que les copines ne sont pas des animaux


A bonnnn, je savais pas  ::aie:: 




> Toi tu vas prendre des scuds en pleine tte.


Meuh nannnnn  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> A bonnnn, je savais pas 
> 
> Meuh nannnnn


Moi, je trouve que SnakemaN fais trop bien le gars naf  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi, je trouve que SnakemaN fais trop bien le gars naf


Clair.  ::lol:: 

Bon sinon, vu que je pense que je repasserai pas par ici, je vous annonce que je m'en vais en vacances pour 2 semaines dans une heure.

Donc salut.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Messieurs, messieurs, un peu de tenue... Tout le monde sait que les femmes ne sont pas des animaux de compagnie donc ayez un peu de respect envers ses demoiselles...

cherchez pas, j'ai pas mis de texte en blanc

Pour ce qui est de l'organisation de ce concours, je tiens  dcliner toutes responsabilit envers les propos de certains posteurs ! Je ne veux surtout pas tre tenu pour responsable du dsastre que peux provoquer un nouveau balrog sur le forum !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Clair. 
> 
> Bon sinon, vu que je pense que je repasserai pas par ici, je vous annonce que je m'en vais en vacances pour 2 semaines dans une heure.
> 
> Donc salut.


Eh ben bonne vacance amigos !

Et passe le bonjour aux corses de ma part !

T'inquite, le concours est pas pres d'tre lanc si vous compter que sur moi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Messieurs, messieurs, un peu de tenue... Tout le monde sait que les femmes ne sont pas des animaux de compagnie donc ayez un peu de respect envers ses demoiselles...
> 
> cherchez pas, j'ai pas mis de texte en blanc
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'organisation de ce concours, je tiens  dcliner toutes responsabilit envers les propos de certains posteurs ! Je ne veux surtout pas tre tenu pour responsable du dsastre que peux provoquer un nouveau balrog sur le forum !


Roh lalalalalala

Esquive phnomnale de notre ami DDT qui cherche dsespremment  fuir la plus petite rsponsabilit  ::bug::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je me propose pour le jury. Par contre je trouve l'ide d'un questionnaire intressant. Le proprio de la bte y rpondrait. On pourrait mettre quelques trucs comme son jouet prfr etc.

----------


## Cybher

> Je me propose pour le jury. Par contre je trouve l'ide d'un questionnaire intressant. Le proprio de la bte y rpondrait. On pourrait mettre quelques trucs comme son jouet prfr etc.


bonne ide et on peut adapter les questions de l'ancien questionnaire

exemple :



> Crois-tu en l'amiti homme-femme ?


devient :



> Crois-tu en l'amiti chien-chat ?


 ::aie:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je me propose pour le jury. Par contre je trouve l'ide d'un questionnaire intressant. Le proprio de la bte y rpondrait. On pourrait mettre quelques trucs comme son jouet prfr etc.


Dans la srie "David, moins qu'il en fait, mieux qu'il est", je propose de se limiter aux photos et basta...

On fixe une date des photos. On balance les photos. On vote. Et on ECRASE le balrog d'a cot !!!

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je me propose pour le jury. Par contre je trouve l'ide d'un questionnaire intressant. Le proprio de la bte y rpondrait. On pourrait mettre quelques trucs comme son jouet prfr etc.


Trop classique...
Moi je verrais bien : 
 - Son adversaire favori.
 - Son compagnon de baston favori.
 - Le nombre de rouste qu'il se prends/inflige par semaine...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Ca serai cool que LGM nous prte son portail de Miss DVP pour celui l.


 UNE (dizaine de) condition!

je veux pas en entendre parler tout au long du concours.
je veux bien personnaliser vite fait pour enlever le questionnaire, et changer miss par autre chose, mais apres, je donne le login admin  quelqu'un et il se demerde litteralement.
je veux pas recevoir le moindre MP de validation de jury, je veux pas recevoir la moins question sur le portail, je veux pas qu'on me demande la moindre evolution du portail, avec des commentaires ou autres, rien rien nada, pwet

L je peux vous proposer un portail prt dans 20min max mais si vous voulez faire chier un mec pour qu'il vous ponde un CMS pour trois photos et demi, ce ne sera pas moi.

donc david, si tu t'engages  tout grer de bout en bout, je peux crer le portail au mme endroit que celui de MissDVP mais juste un compte admin sur le portail, pas d'acces mysql, pas d'acces au code.

----------


## Auteur

Si a continue il faudra un serveur ddi pour ces concours  ::aie::  tous plus dbiles les uns que les autres  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> UNE (dizaine de) condition!
> 
> je veux pas en entendre parler tout au long du concours.
> je veux bien personnaliser vite fait pour enlever le questionnaire, et changer miss par autre chose, mais apres, je donne le login admin  quelqu'un et il se demerde litteralement.
> je veux pas recevoir le moindre MP de validation de jury, je veux pas recevoir la moins question sur le portail, je veux pas qu'on me demande la moindre evolution du portail, avec des commentaires ou autres, rien rien nada, pwet
> 
> L je peux vous proposer un portail prt dans 20min max mais si vous voulez faire chier un mec pour qu'il vous ponde un CMS pour trois photos et demi, ce ne sera pas moi.
> 
> donc david, si tu t'engages  tout grer de bout en bout, je peux crer le portail au mme endroit que celui de MissDVP mais juste un compte admin sur le portail, pas d'acces mysql, pas d'acces au code.


Accept !

Mille fois merci !

J'assume la gestion du portail. T'as tous le week-end, je ne serai dispo que lundi matin. Il faut juste qu'on puisse y mettre les photos.
Les MP tu me les envoi et ca ira comme a.

Bon le concours commence lundi !

----------


## Cybher

et quelles sont les dates limites?

il faut une tenue de plage?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Les MP tu me les envoi et ca ira comme a.


nan, j'ai pas t clair ^^

un mec m'envoit un MP, je le degage de la base directe  ::D: 

je veux meme pas entendre un murmure de ce concours, j'ai plein de trucs  faire et pas de temps  perdre  ::): 

il sera prt tout  lheure, vous aurez le WE pour le faire planter et voir si ca marche, lundi, je vide la base et cest parti

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> nan, j'ai pas t clair ^^
> 
> un mec m'envoit un MP, je le degage de la base directe 
> 
> je veux meme pas entendre un murmure de ce concours, j'ai plein de trucs  faire et pas de temps  perdre 
> 
> il sera prt tout  lheure, vous aurez le WE pour le faire planter et voir si ca marche, lundi, je vide la base et cest parti


Si un type pte a cot de toi en chantant "ton site, il est pourri", tu sentira mme pas l'odeur que je l'aurai dj abattu !  ::king:: 

Si tu pouvais changer la couleur de fond au passage

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

http://morandl.e-supinfo.net/misterpet/

et non c'est pas mister prout, zavez pas qu'a tre bilingoual comme moa  ::): 





> Si tu pouvais changer la couleur de fond au passage


t'as quoi contre mon bleu???

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> t'as quoi contre mon bleu???


rien mais c'est pour changer par rapport aux miss (j'aimerai pas qu'elle se sentent vex par la comparaison) !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Vous tes foutus ! ! 

J'inscris Aitone  ::king::

----------


## sebdu

> Vous tes foutus ! ! 
> 
> J'inscris Aitone


beau nom, il est forestier?
 ::king:: 
sinon j'arrive pas  uploader ma photo (98Ko)
 ::cry::

----------


## Dia_FR

sympa l'ide de ce "concours"

sinon y a moyen que le nom de l'animal soit pas tronqu  3 lettres ?

merciiii  ::): 

edit : y a un nombre de photos  mettre ou c comme on veut ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> sinon y a moyen que le nom de l'animal soit pas tronqu  3 lettres ?


oups. j'ai eu la flemme de modifier donc j'utilise le champ "age" du concours MissDVP. j'ai oubli de modifier la DB


faites mumuz avec l'appli, voir si tout marche, je delete vos compte lundi de toute facon

----------


## Dia_FR

> faites mumuz avec l'appli, voir si tout marche, je delete vos compte lundi de toute facon


problme d'upload, comme signal par sebdu
sinon ce que j'ai pu en voir c'est bon

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

l'up devrait etre bon. si ca marche pas, recrez un compte pour voir

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon ben si Aitone se prsente, va falloir miser gros alors...

Je sors l'artillerie lourde !  ::aie:: 

*D'ailleurs a gne personne que je sois l'organisateur et que je prsente un de mes chats ?*

----------


## sebdu

pour l'upload c'est bon en recrant le compte et pour la participation de l'organisateur pas de pb

 ::D:

----------


## Gueritarish

> *D'ailleurs a gne personne que je sois l'organisateur et que je prsente un de mes chats ?*


[mode je mets mon grain de sel parce que je peux ^^]
Moi a me gne vachement... C'est pas du juste, les jurys seront influenc, a te donne trop de pouvoir !!!!
[/mode je mets mon grain de sel parce que je peux ^^]

Et puis pwet aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ca gene personne que je presente guerita comme mon animal domestique?  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> ca gene personne que je presente guerita comme mon animal domestique?


Non  :8O: , a gne personne  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

dsol mais je suis nouveau sur DVP et je ne comprends pas  quoi sert "montrer les photos",
je l'ai fait et dans la page participants rien n'a chang
??? ::oops::

----------


## Dia_FR

> ca gene personne que je presente guerita comme mon animal domestique?


a corse la comptition  ::mrgreen:: 





> dsol mais je suis nouveau sur DVP et je ne comprends pas  quoi sert "montrer les photos",
> je l'ai fait et dans la page participants rien n'a chang
> ???


a veut dire que tout le monde peut voir les photos

----------


## Hibou57

C'est une nouvelle gargouille ?

----------


## Beldom

Bon, j'essaie de m'inscrire en temps que membre du jury moi ^^

On va bien voir si ca marche... Alors, mon ID dvp.net... Ou qu'elle est... Ah, voil...

Bon, je me suis inscrit en temps que jury... J'envoie un mp, et pis vala  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon, j'essaie de m'inscrire en temps que membre du jury moi ^^
> 
> On va bien voir si ca marche... Alors, mon ID dvp.net... Ou qu'elle est... Ah, voil...
> 
> Bon, je me suis inscrit en temps que jury... J'envoie un mp, et pis vala


Ton id il est dans ta fiche perso (dans ton tableau de bord). Regarde l'URL de la page et prend le dernier chiffre derrire le "id="... Voila, voila...

Thoriquement LGM devrais nous RAZ le portail et seulement pres on pourra vraiment s'inscrire

----------


## Mamilie

Ahlalalalalala.... Mais c'est pas pssible! 4 pages! Je suis en retard... Bon laissez moi 5 minutes sioupl!

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

j'avais oubli de remettre  zro. faut que je corrige un ptit truc et ca devrait tre tout bon. donnez moi 5min aprs ce message puis gogo

----------


## Mamilie

Ay Joey est inscrite... Je ne voudrais mettre la pression  personne mais si jamais elle ne gagne pas, je vous l'envoie en charter  la prochaine RID. A vos risques et prils  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Ay Joey est inscrite... Je ne voudrais mettre la pression  personne mais si jamais elle ne gagne pas, je vous l'envoie en charter  la prochaine RID. A vos risques et prils


m'en fous, je la contrerais avec Zo  ::langue::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

mamilie va me tuer (aitone aussi) mais je vous ai delete  ::oops::  mais c'est la faute au serveur SQL qui a plant

maintenant c'est bon

(encore dsol  ::oops:: )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'avais oubli de remettre  zro. faut que je corrige un ptit truc et ca devrait tre tout bon. donnez moi 5min aprs ce message puis gogo


C'est good man ! Ca va pouvoir fighter maintenant !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> mamilie va me tuer (aitone aussi) mais je vous ai delete  mais c'est la faute au serveur SQL qui a plant
> 
> maintenant c'est bon
> 
> (encore dsol )


Mais euh!!!! Elles sont ou mes photos maintenant?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ruploades  :;):  (mais que pour toi les autres, faudra les remettre) donc normalement tu dois les voir maintenant

----------


## Mamilie

Merci LGM 
Y en a trois qui sont out. Je vais les reuplodes moi mme.... Voyons voir...
Tu les vois toutes toi? C'est bizarre, a marche pas.

----------


## LineLe

j'arrive pas  voir les photos de joey  ::?: 
j'ai pas de lien

----------


## Mamilie

> j'arrive pas  voir les photos de joey 
> j'ai pas de lien


Et moi je te vois plus inscrite, re-bizarre... LGM, tu es sr que tu as pas tout remis  0? C'est pas trs grave  ce stade. Juste un truc, personne d'autre ne peut voir les photos et j'aime bien la description lors de l'upload  ::mouarf::  Joey perso n'aime pas la plage, ni la piscine, elle sera disqualifie si elle se montre pas en maillot?



edit: Ah pinaise, non je sais, LGM tu vas me tuer mais est-ce que tu pourrais effacer mes photos? J'ai de nouveau mis des accents et des espaces dans les noms des photos... Me tapes pas steup... ::(:

----------


## sebdu

> Et moi je te vois plus inscrite, re-bizarre... LGM, tu es sr que tu as pas tout remis  0? C'est pas trs grave  ce stade. Juste un truc, personne d'autre ne peut voir les photos et j'aime bien la description lors de l'upload  Joey perso n'aime pas la plage, ni la piscine, elle sera disqualifie si elle se montre pas en maillot?


pareil, on voit pas les photos des participants
moi velvet adore la plage, la rivire (parce que  la piscine il ne veulent pas de chien...comprends pas pourquoi...)... mais j'ai pas de photos en maillot 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

En tout cas, un norme merci  LGM pour avoir mis le fond du site en vert, a c'est vraiment vraiment cool !!!  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::lahola::

----------


## sebdu

> En tout cas, un norme merci  LGM pour avoir mis le fond du site en vert, a c'est vraiment vraiment cool !!!


et de s'occuper du site galement

----------


## Mamilie



----------


## haltabush

Je vois que bb Balrog a l'air en forme  ::):

----------


## julien-blaise

Finalement je ne vais peut tre pas me prsenter en tant que jury. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir une connexion Internet au moment des votes.  ::pleure::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> et de s'occuper du site galement


non non, je m'en occupe pas  ::):  si ca plante, vous finirez  la main ^^


bon, ok, y a plus rien qui marche  ::aie::  faudrait que je vire ce principe de public ou non. et pour les photos avec accents, bah spa grave :p

----------


## lakitrid

Hum oblig de mettre un nom d'animal mme en tant que jury  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Merci LGM  ::king::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Bonjour,
> 
> parce que c'est moi le chef (Gueri sors de mon corps) 
> 
> parce que c'est comme a (Gueri qu'est ce que j'ai dit ?)


SALET...T'es qu'un *%@# de @*$#
Tu verras, le pouvoir  force, on y prend gout  ::twisted::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Hum oblig de mettre un nom d'animal mme en tant que jury


dis que c'est mal cod pendant que tu y es? (chut, y en a qui pensent encore que j'ai cod ca comme un pro  ::aie:: )

----------


## Gueritarish

Je tiens aussi  prciser  tout ceux qui veulent s'inscrire en tant que jury que je ne suis pas l'organisateur...
Alors, vous adressez vos MP  DDT siouplait....  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Je tiens aussi  prciser  tout ceux qui veulent s'inscrire en tant que jury que je ne suis pas l'organisateur...
> Alors, vous adressez vos MP  DDT siouplait....


c'est dj corrigeay. arrete de te plaindre ou je te met ma babouche dans la bouche  ::): 


j'en profite pour prciser une chose: VIVE LES CHATS, les CHIENS CA SENT MAUVAIS!!

----------


## lakitrid

> dis que c'est mal cod pendant que tu y es? (chut, y en a qui pensent encore que j'ai cod ca comme un pro )


Moi j'oserais pas !  ::king::

----------


## sebdu

les gots et les couleurs a ne se discute pas
(le mien ne pue pas, il sent le maquis) ::mouarf:: 
et les chats ont des dfauts aussi
 ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> c'est dj corrigeay. arrete de te plaindre ou je te met ma babouche dans la bouche


Ah ouais, toi aussi tu t'y mets...
Bah ta statue en Crunch tu pourras te l'enfoncer dans le ***** jusqu' ce qu'elle te ressorte par le ***** et qu'il faille te l'enlever par une opration chirurgicale  ::langue:: 

Pwet d'abord  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> j'en profite pour prciser une chose: VIVE LES CHATS, les CHIENS CA SENT MAUVAIS!!


 Tiens rien que pour a tu mrites ta statue en crunch...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> SALET...T'es qu'un *%@# de @*$#
> Tu verras, le pouvoir  force, on y prend gout


Je vois a  ::king:: 



> Je tiens aussi  prciser  tout ceux qui veulent s'inscrire en tant que jury que je ne suis pas l'organisateur...
> Alors, vous adressez vos MP  DDT siouplait....


 ::salo::

----------


## Gueritarish

> 


Comme on dis chez moi :
"T'as sign, c'est pour en chier!!!" ^^

----------


## sebdu

je vois qu'une ligue pro-chats est en train de se monter...h h h
je propose donc que dans le questionnaire (si questionnaire il y a) apparaisse

que pensez vous de l'amiti 
personne qui a un chien / chat
personne qui a un chat / chien
 ::mouarf:: 

ps l'avantage des chats c'est que a vit bien en appartement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

a va pas du tout David... Pas assez de message par jour l...
Jamais de la vie tu rivaliseras avec mon Balrog tout mignon en continuant comme a... ::roll::

----------


## behe

Facile : pour rivaliser avec l'autre sujet, rajoute la rgle : le/la propritaire doit poser avec l'animal. ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> a va pas du tout David... Pas assez de message par jour l...
> Jamais de la vie tu rivaliseras avec mon Balrog tout mignon en continuant comme a...


d'autant plus que ce coup ci c'est pas moi qui vais exploser les scores  ::aie:: 
pas de net pendant 10 jours  compter de vendredi soir  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> pas de net pendant 10 jours  compter de vendredi soir


Le serveur va pouvoir soufller un peu !

 ::dehors::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> a va pas du tout David... Pas assez de message par jour l...
> Jamais de la vie tu rivaliseras avec mon Balrog tout mignon en continuant comme a...


Petit lzard, deviendra dragon...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Beldom

Ca va, 7 pages, il commence bien ce petit troll. 
On arrivera  en faire quelque chose, je m'inquite pas.
Le plus dur sera juste de pas se servir aux miette de son paternel :p

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ca va, 7 pages, il commence bien ce petit troll. 
> On arrivera  en faire quelque chose, je m'inquite pas.
> Le plus dur sera juste de pas se servir aux miette de son paternel :p


Et voil, on en revient toujours  mon superbe balrog... Sois pas jaloux DDT a viendra pour toi aussi :niark: :niark:
(Il faudrait un smiley :niark: non ? Premier sujet de troll  ::aie::  )...

----------


## lakitrid

> Et voil, on en revient toujours  mon superbe balrog... Sois pas jaloux DDT a viendra pour toi aussi :niark: :niark:
> (Il faudrait un smiley :niark: non ? Premier sujet de troll  )...


C'est sr qu'avec ce type d'change on devrait russir  aller quelque part !
 ::mur::

----------


## haltabush

Ouais, a serait pas mal un smiley niark. Enfin...
Sinon c'est vrai qu'il ne faut surtout pas qu'on oubli de nourir le papa, a serait pas juste (et il a pas encore atteint les 10000 messages, il est bien trop jeune pour mourrir)

----------


## Gueritarish

> C'est sr qu'avec ce type d'change on devrait russir  aller quelque part !


Bah oui   ----->  dans le mur  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

> Ouais, a serait pas mal un smiley niark. Enfin...
> Sinon c'est vrai qu'il ne faut surtout pas qu'on oubli de nourir le papa, a serait pas juste (et il a pas encore atteint les 10000 messages, il est bien trop jeune pour mourrir)


T'inquiete on continue a le nourrir

----------


## sebdu

il n'y a toujours que 4 participants pour l'lction, a fait pas beaucoup quand mme 
 ::cry::

----------


## alexrtz

> il n'y a toujours que 4 participants pour l'lction, a fait pas beaucoup quand mme


J'aurais bien mis mon frre dans la course, mais il a un appareil et a va pas aider pour gagner  ::(:

----------


## Gueritarish

> J'aurais bien mis mon frre dans la course, mais il a un appareil et a va pas aider pour gagner


a dpend si l'lection comporte des catgorie ^^ Et que tu puisses mettre ton frre dans la catgorie "Autres"

Parce que de toutes faon, DDT il va te falloir mettre des catgories  ::yaisse2:: 
Genre "Chiens", "Chats", "Poisson-clown", "Raie manta", "Chauves souris", "Autres"..

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> il n'y a toujours que 4 participants pour l'lction, a fait pas beaucoup quand mme


on a mis deux mois pour avoir 12filles et toi tu te plains d'avoir 4 animaux en 1journe...

la patience ne fait pas partie de tes qualits  ::):

----------


## Gueritarish

> on a mis deux mois pour avoir 12filles et toi tu te plains d'avoir 4 animaux en 1journe...
> 
> la patience ne fait pas partie de tes qualits


+1 ^^

Tu me feras aussi participer dans la catgorie "Autres" LGM ?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Parce que de toutes faon, DDT il va te falloir mettre des catgories 
> Genre "Chiens", "Chats", "Poisson-clown", "Raie manta", "Chauves souris", "Autres"..


 ::fessee::  Nan, un, faut que a reste simple et deux, je ne vais pas demander  LGM du dveloppement en plus parce que j'ai dit que je l'embterai plus (il a suffisamment boss pour l'autre lection)  ::sm:: 




> on a mis deux mois pour avoir 12filles et toi tu te plains d'avoir 4 animaux en 1journe...


 ::hola::  ::bravo::  ::yaisse1:: 
Quoi, fayot ?

----------


## sebdu

> on a mis deux mois pour avoir 12filles et toi tu te plains d'avoir 4 animaux en 1journe...
> 
> la patience ne fait pas partie de tes qualits


dsol,  ::oops:: 
c'tait pour faire revenir ceux qui entraient en lice pendant les tests
(et pour augmenter le nombre de posts  ::mouarf:: )
d'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'autre chien chez les dveloppeurs ?
 ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> dsol, 
> c'tait pour faire revenir ceux qui entraient en lice pendant les tests
> (et pour augmenter le nombre de posts )
> d'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'autre chien chez les dveloppeurs ?


ben moi je voulais un chien mais mon jardin n'est pas assez grand... mais vu le comportement de mon chat, limite on peut le considrer comme chien

----------


## olsimare

2 questions cruciales pour moi :

1) Faut-il que l'animal de compagnie soit terrien ou peut-on prsenter un ttrapode alcanode venu d'Alpha Centauri (propre sur lui bien entendu) ?

2) Peut-on inscrire un tamagoshi ?

----------


## Ricky81

Ah ce dchirement, je peux pas participer, je vais forcement faire une jalouse si je peux mettre qu'un seul animal.

----------


## Mamilie

> Ah ce dchirement, je peux pas participer, je vais forcement faire une jalouse si je peux mettre qu'un seul animal.


Mets la plus jeune... Une lection de Miss c'est pas pour les vieilles. J'ai essay de leur faire comprendre pour l'lection de Miss DVP.

----------


## LineLe

> Mets la plus jeune... Une lection de Miss c'est pas pour les vieilles. J'ai essay de leur faire comprendre pour l'lection de Miss DVP.


bah tu t'en es super bien tir !
et pis on n'a que deux ans d'cart  :;):

----------


## sebdu

> ben moi je voulais un chien mais mon jardin n'est pas assez grand... mais vu le comportement de mon chat, limite on peut le considrer comme chien


d'accord avec toi sur certains chats qui ressemblent aux chiens,
je dirai mme que quelques fois le chat peut tre plus amusant et plus sympa que le chien, mais c'est rare  ::D: ...
et un chat est beaucoup plus indpendant a dpend donc de ce qu'on "attend" de son animal de compagnie
perso, je suis  fond pour les chiens (chasse oblige... ::aie:: )
j'ai cherch "pas taper" mais je ne l'ai pas trouv dans les smileys  ::cry::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> j'ai cherch "pas taper" mais je ne l'ai pas trouv dans les smileys


c'est dans la signature de la personne qui a post juste avant toi... ::roll:: 


mon cher, tu as la vue aussi perante qu'un chien aveugle (et pas d'aveugle)

----------


## Beldom

Muhahahaha !
J'ai un bon troll maintenant... Va-t-on battre le Balrog maintenant que le bras d'un modo vengeur s'est abbatu sur les assiettes que nous lui prparions avec amour ?

----------


## sebdu

> c'est dans la signature de la personne qui a post juste avant toi...
> 
> 
> mon cher, tu as la vue aussi perante qu'un chien aveugle (et pas d'aveugle)


merci, j'avais vu mais je ne savais pas encore comment l'insrer (a fait 2 mois que je fais du dvp)  ::oops::  et tu m'as donn la rponse, merci

sinon pour 

j'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui, trop de boulot
+  ::P:  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> 1) Faut-il que l'animal de compagnie soit terrien ou peut-on prsenter un ttrapode alcanode venu d'Alpha Centauri (propre sur lui bien entendu) ?
> 2) Peut-on inscrire un tamagoshi ?


Tu en as parfaitement le droit si tu arrive  faire toi-mme les photos ! Aprs, les jurys feront leurs boulots !  ::aie:: 



> Ah ce dchirement, je peux pas participer, je vais forcement faire une jalouse si je peux mettre qu'un seul animal.


Pour moi aussi, a t dur. Et mme si ma chre et tendre m'as limite fais la tte pour mon choix, j'ai dlibrment choisi la plus jeune des deux. Je sais, c'est pas vident mais il ne peux y'en avoir qu'un (c) Highlander

Et sinon, merci de vos participations. Zo, Joey, Velvet et Zelda sont trs joli(e)s (mais moins que Valentine). On attend les photos de Gribouille et de Capucine.  ::king::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

Moi je trouve Velvet trs zen...

----------


## sebdu

toujours, quand on vit o il vit et qu'on peut en profiter, c'est dur d'tre diffrent
 ::D: 
par contre si j'ai un jouet  la main a change  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je me propose en tant que jury tiens.  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je me propose en tant que jury tiens.


t'as juste a te rendre sur le portail indiqu en page 1 !  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

Oui en plus on est valid super vite  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Arf oui je suis un boulet quand je m'y mets  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Oui en plus on est valid super vite


J'ai fais embaucher un type dans ma boite pour le faire  ma place !  ::aie:: 

Sinon, j'avais raison, plus de candidat que de jury pour le moment !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Arf oui je suis un boulet quand je m'y mets


seulement quand tu t'y mets ?

----------


## sebdu

> Sinon, j'avais raison, plus de candidat que de jury pour le moment !


a manque quand mme cruellement de chiens
 ::?:

----------


## Gueritarish

> J'ai fais embaucher un type dans ma boite pour le faire  ma place !


Trop aid le DDT... FEIGNASSSSSSEEEE  ::sm:: 



> seulement quand tu t'y mets ?


La gentillesse lgendaire de LineLe qui se plaint ensuite parce qu'on la trouve trop violente  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Vouala y m soui inscri, av ma copine Matica  ::yaisse2:: 

depuis elle n'est plus des ntres, mais je l'aimais bien  ::(:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Vouala y m soui inscri, av ma copine Matica 
> 
> depuis elle n'est plus des ntres, mais je l'aimais bien


LOOOOL

SnakemaN qui sait pas remplir un formulaire...  ::mouarf2::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bon actuellement se droule les lections pour savoir qui reprsentera la bande qui vit chez moi. ---> 3 chat + 1 chien .. c'est pas gagn

----------


## Bebel

On peut louer son compte pour permettre  certains de mettre tous leurs animaux ? ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Tu as essay de faire une course? Tu poses les gamelles puis tu ouvres la porte. Le premier arriv est le plus combatif, a peut tre un bon critre.

----------


## Gueritarish

> Tu as essay de faire une course? Tu poses les gamelles puis tu ouvres la porte. Le premier arriv est le plus combatif, a peut tre un bon critre.


Tu t'embtes  ton boulot non?
En tout cas, trs jolie dessin de Joey ^^

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ouais non a ce jeux la c'est le chien qui gagne .. methode aspirator .. sauf qu apres elle se fait clater par le petit et la moyenne (le gros il s'en fout quand il en a marre il vas mendier a ma mere)

[edit] d'ailleurs la moyenne (chat) elle ressemble a ton joey  ::P:  [/edit]

----------


## jbrasselet

> seulement quand tu t'y mets ?


Attention o je te perds dans Nantes la prochaine fois, non mais  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Attention o je te perds dans Nantes la prochaine fois, non mais


pas grave, j'en profiterais pour manger des galettes

----------


## sebdu

> Tu as essay de faire une course? Tu poses les gamelles puis tu ouvres la porte. Le premier arriv est le plus combatif, a peut tre un bon critre.


pas mal comme solution pour faire son choix  ::mouarf:: 
surtout s'ils s'entretuent  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Attention o je te perds dans Nantes la prochaine fois, non mais


Ah tu as essay cette fois en nous faisant tourner dans tous les sens mais on se laisse pas faire !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Trop aid le DDT... FEIGNASSSSSSEEEE


 ::salo:: 



> Vouala y m soui inscri, av ma copine Matica


Y'as plus qu'a mettre des zolies photos !!!  :;): 



> depuis elle n'est plus des ntres, mais je l'aimais bien


Alors, a, si c'est pas une belle preuve d'amour !  ::cry::  Comme quoi, il est sentimental notre SnakemaN !  :8-): 



> bon actuellement se droule les lections pour savoir qui reprsentera la bande qui vit chez moi. ---> 3 chat + 1 chien .. c'est pas gagn


Bonne chance !  ::king:: 



> Tu as essay de faire une course? Tu poses les gamelles puis tu ouvres la porte. Le premier arriv est le plus combatif, a peut tre un bon critre.


Ca c'ets un coup  se retrouver avec plus qu'un seul animal chez soi !  ::aie:: 



> On peut louer son compte pour permettre  certains de mettre tous leurs animaux ?


Bien tent mais non !  ::mrgreen:: 
PS : vive le multi-citationnage !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gueritarish

> 


Pas de quoi  ::twisted:: 



> Bien tent mais non ! 
> PS : vive le multi-postage !


Le multi-citationnage tu veux dire...  ::boulet::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Le multi-citationnage tu veux dire...


Bien sur... Ouvre les yeux, cher ami !!!  ::pan::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Bien sur... Ouvre les yeux, cher ami !!!


MORT DE RIRE ... Vive la fonction "Editer"  ::yaisse2::   ::traine::   ::scarymov::

----------


## SnakemaN

> SnakemaN qui sait pas remplir un formulaire...


 ::koi::  ?

----------


## Gueritarish

> ?


Va sur le portail, et clique sur ton pseudo (du moins sur Maitica...) Normalement, quand tu as bien remplis le formulaire, a te redirige sur ton profil DVP  ::langue::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu t'embtes  ton boulot non?
> En tout cas, trs jolie dessin de Joey ^^


Ouais l je me fais ch... J'attends le budget qui devrait dj tre sur mon bureau depuis la semaine dernire, sont lents, c'est le retour des vacances.



> ouais non a ce jeux la c'est le chien qui gagne .. methode aspirator .. sauf qu apres elle se fait clater par le petit et la moyenne (le gros il s'en fout quand il en a marre il vas mendier a ma mere)
> [edit] d'ailleurs la moyenne (chat) elle ressemble a ton joey  [/edit]


J'aime bien le gros alors, il a la bonne mthode!
MA Joey, c'est une fille. Faut que je fasse une photo avec son nouveau collier. Elle est trs coquette.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

je crois que je vais faire une photo de chaque et les mettre ici :p pour aider a l'valuation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> je crois que je vais faire une photo de chaque et les mettre ici :p pour aider a l'valuation


Allez envoie! Mais tu dois bien savoir lequel est le plus photognique, non?

Moi j'ai de la chance, j'arrive presque toujours  avoir la photo que je veux sauf une. En fait Joey joue avec des bouchons de bouteille. Il ne faut surtout pas en laisser trainer un et tout de suite refermer la bouteille. Mme le son du bouchon qui se dvisse lui fait lever la tte. Il m'arrive assez souvent de me rveiller avec une marque ronde incruste dans la joue, oui parfois elle m'en offre un. Bref quand elle en a un en bouche c'est dmentiel, il lui entoure juste la machoire infrieure et d'habitude comme elle vient de courir aprs comme une drate elle a un regard de fauve et elle souffle par le nez, j'adore! Le problme c'est que dans ces moments l elle refuse de s'arrter 3 secondes pour que je prenne une photo.

L o a devient interessant c'est que je viens de m'acheter un nouveau jouet et que le choix cornlien entre 2 modles a t rsolu par le fait qu'un des 2 appareils tait quip d'un stabilisateur d'image et donc mme si ton sujet a la bougeotte, la photo n'est pas floue. Le problme c'est que je dois la suivre maintenant et l je sais pas trop, j'hsite  me faire poser des roulettes.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ouais mais j'ai 2 turbulents ,le ptit djeunz de 4 mois (Mrli) et la fofolle (peach)(en fait j ai liminer la chienne d'office .. j'aime pas les chiens....) et mon bon vieux Simba (que j'appelle Simboum suite  sa tentative de vol depuis le 4 me etage)

----------


## Mamilie

> ouais mais j'ai 2 turbulents ,le ptit djeunz de 4 mois (Mrli) et la fofolle (peach)(en fait j ai liminer la chienne d'office .. j'aime pas les chiens....) et mon bon vieux Simba (que j'appelle Simboum suite  sa tentative de vol depuis le 4 me etage)


 Mon vieux chat aussi avait tent d'utiliser un oiseau comme parachute, rsultat: une patte foule et une entaille au nez mais l'oiseau il ne l'a pas lach. J'ai du le mettre dans sa bote avec et chez le vto il y avait des plumes partout.
[mode GORE on]On a du le laver pour faire la diffrence entre son sang et celui du piaf, il l'avait dchiquet. [/mode GORE on] Je pense qu'il a associ le volatile avec sa douleur. Depuis il ne ramenait plus que des souris que Joey aime si tendrement.

----------


## sebdu

> (en fait j ai liminer la chienne d'office .. j'aime pas les chiens....)


pourquoi avoir une chienne dans ce cas l????  :8O: 




> et mon bon vieux Simba (que j'appelle Simboum suite  sa tentative de vol depuis le 4 me etage)


et oui... les chats ne savent pas voler,   ::mouarf:: 
heureusement qu'ils savent bien attrrir  ::bravo::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> pourquoi avoir une chienne dans ce cas l????


c'est ma mman qui a pris la chienne (je suis temporairement  nouveau chez ma mre..)

----------


## BiM

Je me suis inscrite en tant que jury parce que si je prsente mon animal on va dire que je ne joue pas le jeu, etc. Bref !

----------


## Bebel

> Je me suis inscrite en tant que jury parce que si je prsente mon animal on va dire que je ne joue pas le jeu, etc. Bref !


C'est quoi ?

----------


## BiM

> C'est quoi ?


J'avais plusieurs ides  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'avais plusieurs ides


Moi perso, a me drange pas que tu prsente des photos trafique... Sauf qu'on verra moins l'animal en question et que, comme pour miss DVP, les jury n'ai pas assez pour voter...

@Gueri : Ici, c'est une lection libre, na !  ::langue::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

Moi je vote pour sebdu parce qu'il a mis un chien. J'aime pas les chats ?

Comment a je suis pas partial ?

----------


## LineLe

> Moi je vote pour sebdu parce qu'il a mis un chien. J'aime pas les chats ?
> 
> Comment a je suis pas partial ?


et mon mien alors  ::piou:: 
je t'aime pu  ::langue::

----------


## lakitrid

Skyrunner tu pourrais au moins attendre la fin des inscription  ::sm::

----------


## Gueritarish

> @Gueri : Ici, c'est une lection libre, na !


@DDT : gnagnagnagnagna et pwet d'abord  ::langue:: 

Et pourquoi d'abord y a qu'une catgorie??? Tu pourrais trs bien re-coder le portail... Et pourquoi les jurys sont limits  3 fois le nombres de participants???  ::twisted::

----------


## Mamilie

> J'avais plusieurs ides


Ah oui ben alors vaut mieux que tu votes... J'ai vu que ton avenir tait de fnir seule et abandonne ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  Tu veux pas adpter un minou? Ma voisine a 5 petits chatons  donner contre bons soins...



> Moi je vote pour sebdu parce qu'il a mis un chien. J'aime pas les chats ?
> 
> Comment a je suis pas partial ?


 Tu vois je t'aimais bien avant, dommage...

Edit: et on dit je suis pas impartial...

----------


## sebdu

a sera plus marrant si il y a des animaux "bizarres" 
alors allez-y, rgalez vous  ::mouarf:: 
de toutes faons le jury dcidera plus tard 
et pourquoi ce serait pas un alien qui gagnerait ????

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et pourquoi d'abord y a qu'une catgorie??? Tu pourrais trs bien re-coder le portail... Et pourquoi les jurys sont limits  3 fois le nombres de participants???


Parce que c'est moi qui dcide ! (Bon Gueri, a suffit maintenant, tu sors !) Gna gna gna.... Je serai le maitr... heu, pardon, je m'gare !  ::oops::

----------


## sebdu

> Moi je vote pour sebdu parce qu'il a mis un chien. J'aime pas les chats ?
> 
> Comment a je suis pas partial ?


enfin quelqu'un de mon avis
 ::king:: 

perso je suis capable d'apprcier les chats mais un bon chat c'est rare  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Parce que c'est moi qui dcide ! (Bon Gueri, a suffit maintenant, tu sors !) Gna gna gna.... Je serai le maitr... heu, pardon, je m'gare !


Mouahahahahahahaha (rire de dment mgalomaniaque et compltement tarr dans sa tte...)
Et voil, tu commences  prendre got au pouvoir.. Je te conseille d'aller faire une cure de dsyntox rapidement : Les MCTA (Megalo Compltement Tarr Anonyme ... ils ont de super gateau  la fin  ::king::  )

[EDIT] Cette cure n'a pas march pour moi  ::twisted::

----------


## BiM

> Ah oui ben alors vaut mieux que tu votes... *J'ai vu que ton avenir tait de fnir seule et abandonne* Tu veux pas adpter un minou? Ma voisine a 5 petits chatons  donner contre bons soins...
>  Tu vois je t'aimais bien avant, dommage...
> 
> Edit: et on dit je suis pas impartial...


 ::aie::  J'ai ador la remarque, c'est le premier truc que j'ai lu ce matin  ::P: 



> a sera plus marrant si il y a des animaux "bizarres" 
> alors allez-y, rgalez vous 
> de toutes faons le jury dcidera plus tard 
> et pourquoi ce serait pas un alien qui gagnerait ????


Y'en a qui ne sont pas de ton avis je pense  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Tu vois je t'aimais bien avant, dommage...
> 
> Edit: et on dit je suis pas impartial...


Mon premier multi quotage, je suis tout mu  ::oops:: 

Ah ben je sais pas c'est crit partial quand on s'inscrit.  ::aie:: 




> et mon mien alors 
> je t'aime pu


Ton tien il fait le chien, il grogne quand y'a des gens et tout tu m'as dit, c'est comme un chien en fait  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon vais peut-etre les regarder ces chats  ::roll::

----------


## julien-blaise

> Ma voisine a 5 petits chatons  donner contre bons soins...


Je vais me faire tuer mais a qui doit on donner les bons soins ? A ta voisine ou aux chatons ? ::aie::

----------


## Dia_FR

> et oui... les chats ne savent pas voler,  
> heureusement qu'ils savent bien attrrir


heu ouais a dpend, la mienne s'est cass la gueule du toi  cause du verglas et depuis la hanche peut pas retrouver exactement sa position d'origine  ::?: 




> Moi je vote pour sebdu parce qu'il a mis un chien. J'aime pas les chats ?
> 
> Comment a je suis pas partial ?


bouh !!
 ::x: 


sinon, bien sympa le chat dans ta signature Mamilie

----------


## Faith's Fall

Hum aprs miss agricole, on se tape le zoo ?  ::king:: 

Bravo pour les sujet plus ou moins naze (Qui font plus de 400 pages a la fin)  ::aie:: 

(PS: A quand [election]: Votre plus belle crotte de nez ?  ::aie::  )

----------


## haltabush

Excellente ide, a  ::): 
On fini cette lection avant ou on se lance direct?

----------


## BiM

> Hum aprs miss agricole, on se tape le zoo ? 
> 
> Bravo pour les sujet plus ou moins naze (Qui font plus de 400 pages a la fin) 
> 
> (PS: A quand [election]: Votre plus belle crotte de nez ?  )


 ::mouarf::  Que je t'aime toi  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

Un modo de mauvais poil, euh... plumes! Tu n'as pas un chat, un chien ou mme un poisson rouge  inscrire au concours?
Ou alors tu peux adopter BiM pour qu'elle ne finisse pas ses jours toute seule. On lui a jet un sort sur le forum, la pauvre  :;): 
Les modos ont tendance  vite prendre got  ces discussions... Meuh non je ne vise personne

----------


## julien-blaise

> Ou alors tu peux adopter BiM pour qu'elle ne finisse pas ses jours toute seule. On lui a jet un sort sur le forum, la pauvre


A son ge elle a encore de l'espoir  ::oops::  
Elle rencontrera peut tre l'homme de sa vie demain derrire un titanesque Balrog  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sebdu

d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un animal de compagnie, n'importe quoi, chat, chien, araigne, camlon, rat...alien mme
inscrivez vous, velvet a faim  ::mouarf:: 
(c'est pas vrai, il est trs doux)

----------


## BiM

Sinon je pensais prsenter notre balrog  ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

> ....
> inscrivez vous, velvet a faim 
> (c'est pas vrai, il est trs doux)


Nan c'est pas vrai c'est Matica la plus belle, elle tue tout (spa faux en mme temps  ::aie::  )

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Un modo de mauvais poil, euh... plumes! Tu n'as pas un chat, un chien ou mme un poisson rouge  inscrire au concours?
> Ou alors tu peux adopter BiM pour qu'elle ne finisse pas ses jours toute seule. On lui a jet un sort sur le forum, la pauvre 
> Les modos ont tendance  vite prendre got  ces discussions... Meuh non je ne vise personne


Meme pas en rve !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Meme pas en rve !


Tu veux dire que tu ne participerais mme pas en rve  l'lection ou que tu n'adopterais BiM mme pas en rve? (je te trouve un peu dur avec BiM  ::mrgreen::  )
niark niark

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Tu veux dire que tu ne participerais mme pas en rve  l'lection ou que tu n'adopterais BiM mme pas en rve? (je te trouve un peu dur avec BiM  )
> niark niark


Nan Bim je l'ai dj  ::aie::  (Heeelllpppp)

----------


## BiM

> Tu veux dire que tu ne participerais mme pas en rve  l'lection ou que tu n'adopterais BiM mme pas en rve? (je te trouve un peu dur avec BiM  )
> niark niark


C'est mon parrain boulet, il m'a dj adopt  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

> C'est mon parrain boulet, il m'a dj adopt


Je te prirais de garder tes "boulet"... Est-ce une manire de parler ??? 
Pintade  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Je te prirais de garder tes "boulet"... Est-ce une manire de parler ??? 
> Pintade


Tu vois que je fais un bel animal ?  ::aie::

----------


## Faith's Fall

Ah ben oui elle mord ma fillote  ::D:

----------


## xave

> Ah ben oui elle mord ma fillote


Pourquoi j'ai cru que tu parlais de moi ?  ::roll::   ::aie:: 

_Je vous laisse une chance de gagner cette lection et dans cette mesure, je n'inscrirai pas ma ririne_  :;):   ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Pourquoi j'ai cru que tu parlais de moi ?


Peut tre parce que seS fillotteS mordeNT  :;):

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Pourquoi j'ai cru que tu parlais de moi ?


peut etre que je collectionne les fillotes qui mordent ^^  ::oops::

----------


## Gueritarish

> peut etre que je collectionne les fillotes qui mordent ^^


Ah ben bravo, je te flicite Beewee  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Mamilie

> _Je vous laisse une chance de gagner cette lection et dans cette mesure, je n'inscrirai pas ma ririne_


Wo allez, inscrit la... Tu risques rien surtout face  une araigne imaginaire....

----------


## zodd

bon bin je viens d'inscrire Gaya.. c'tait mon iguane femelle jusqu'il y a peu.. j'ai du la donn car avec le boulot, je manquais cruellement de temps et c'est un type d'animal qui en demande beaucoup..  elle a dsormais de la compagnie donc c'est pas plus mal  :;):

----------


## sebdu

> bon bin je viens d'inscrire Gaya.. c'tait mon iguane femelle jusqu'il y a peu.. j'ai du la donn car avec le boulot, je manquais cruellement de temps et c'est un type d'animal qui en demande beaucoup..  elle a dsormais de la compagnie donc c'est pas plus mal


une iguane, a me plait (pas pour manger)
 ::lahola:: 
ps je savais pas que a demandait du temps un iguane 
il faut des autorisations pour en avoir un?

----------


## elitost

Je viens de poster mon animal de compagnie  ::D: , par contre j'avais oubli de mettre son nom, xxxxxx c'est bof (mme si en ce moment on peut se poser des questions, ne me demandez pas pourquoi  ::lol:: )

Si qqn peut le changer c'est *Al Capone*

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je vous laisse une chance de gagner cette lection et dans cette mesure, je n'inscrirai pas ma ririne


C'est dommage, je suis sur que a lui aurai plus  ta ririne !  :;): 




> bon bin je viens d'inscrire Gaya..


Alors l, j'applaudis bien fort !!!  ::bravo::  et je m'incline  ::hola:: , c'est top !!!  ::king:: 

Twister est super mignon au passage !  :;): 

Pour info, le type qui valide les inscriptions (vous savez, celui que j'ai fais embaucher par ma boite pour faire mon boulot) est super svre et quand il vois un forumeur qui veux s'incrire avec 3 messages  son actif, il attend un MP super convainquant pour cliquer sur "oui" ! Avis aux bons entendeurs !  :;):

----------


## sebdu

enfin des chiens, par contre si j'tais jury et un minimum objectif (j'ai mis le plus beau chien du monde  ::mouarf:: ), je voterais pour gaya
 ::king::

----------


## LineLe

je veux un toutouuuuuuuuuu  ::piou::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je viens de poster mon animal de compagnie , par contre j'avais oubli de mettre son nom, xxxxxx c'est bof (mme si en ce moment on peut se poser des questions, ne me demandez pas pourquoi )
> 
> Si qqn peut le changer c'est *Al Capone*


J'ai aucun moyen de changer le nom (et je veux pas embter LGM pour a) donc je te propose d'effacer ton compte et de recommencer !

----------


## elitost

> J'ai aucun moyen de changer le nom (et je veux pas embter LGM pour a) donc je te propose d'effacer ton compte et de recommencer !


Comment fait on pour supprimer le compte ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Comment fait on pour supprimer le compte ?


Tout en bas de la page du portail, t'as un (tout) petit lien

----------


## sebdu

> je veux un toutouuuuuuuuuu


tu peux en avoir un mais si tu es en appartement (et mme dans une maison) il va falloir le faire sortir au moins une fois par jour pour qu'il se dfoule, c'est un peu lourd mais comme c'est bon!!!!!
 ::ave::  velvet

----------


## Mamilie

> Pour info, le type qui valide les inscriptions (vous savez, celui que j'ai fais embaucher par ma boite pour faire mon boulot) est super svre et quand il vois un forumeur qui veux s'incrire avec 3 messages  son actif, il attend un MP super convainquant pour cliquer sur "oui" ! Avis aux bons entendeurs !


Oui mais comme il est pas cens lire ce thread il faut peut tre que tu lui envoies un MP aussi non?
Pourquoi je chuchote moi?

----------


## LineLe

> tu peux en avoir un mais si tu es en appartement (et mme dans une maison) il va falloir le faire sortir au moins une fois par jour pour qu'il se dfoule, c'est un peu lourd mais comme c'est bon!!!!!
>  velvet


bah oue mais moi je veux un berger allemand  ::pleure:: 
toute la journe il va s'ennuyer le pauvre  ::cry::

----------


## zodd

> une iguane, a me plait (pas pour manger)
> 
> ps je savais pas que a demandait du temps un iguane 
> il faut des autorisations pour en avoir un?


Bin oai.. dj il y a l'infrastructure  entretenir ( 2mtres carrs au moins sur 2mtre de haut c'est l'idal pour un seul individu car c'est arboricole ), nettoyer, etc.. changer l'eau ( un bac de plus de 30 litres pour ma part ( et oui l'iguane doit pourvoir s'immerger totalement )) veiller  sa bonne croissance, contrle des mues.. etc.. repas quilibrs avec apport de vitamines.. et un iguane peut se montrer trs trs difficiles... ( varier ca nourriture, faire trs attention  ce qu'on lui donne car meme si il le mange, en cas de mauvaise alimentation, il peut tomb rapidement malade, ostoporose.. etc..lui coup les lgumes  une taille adapt..  )   le climat tropical  reproduire, lampes UV ( trs important ), lampes chauffantes, hydromtrie.. etc..  ensuite un iguane a toujours des petits sousci, un abces sur une patte, une brulure parce qu'il a russit on ne sait comment  toucher la lampe chauffante, peau qui se dcolle mal lors d'une mue etc.. vermifugeage rguliers.. etc..
Ca prend beaucoup de temps. il faut tre obligatoirement passionn  :;): 

Sinon il n'y a pas besoin d'autorisation.. mais l'iguane doit possd un numro de cires qui prouve ca provenance.. dans mon cas , un levage... par contre pour la reproduction , l il faut des autorisations..

----------


## zodd

> enfin des chiens, par contre si j'tais jury et un minimum objectif (j'ai mis le plus beau chien du monde ), je voterais pour gaya


Merci, je lui dirai  :;):  
Pour info, elle adore les hibiscus.. elle m'en a dvor un en un aprs midi...

----------


## sebdu

> bah oue mais moi je veux un berger allemand 
> toute la journe il va s'ennuyer le pauvre


mets un chat avec lui, ils vont pas s'ennuyer ensemble et comme a tu n'auras mme pas  le nourrir (une journe) 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Oui mais comme il est pas cens lire ce thread il faut peut tre que tu lui envoies un MP aussi non?


En fait je parlais de onirisme qui n'a que 3 messages a son actif. J'imagine qu'il lis ce thread pour s'tre inscris donc je lui propose de m'envoyer un joli MP pour me motiver  cliquer sur "oui" (C'est surtout pour la forme et parce que Gueri habite mon corps) comme il peux pas poster.  :;): 




> tu peux en avoir un mais si tu es en appartement (et mme dans une maison) il va falloir le faire sortir au moins une fois par jour pour qu'il se dfoule, c'est un peu lourd mais comme c'est bon!!!!!


J'ai toujours dit que je n'aurai jamais de chien tant que je vis en appartement... Donc dans un an, si ma maison est fini, j'achte un chien !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## sebdu

> Bin oai.. dj il y a l'infrastructure  entretenir ( 2mtres carrs au moins sur 2mtre de haut c'est l'idal pour un seul individu car c'est arboricole ), nettoyer, etc.. changer l'eau ( un bac de plus de 30 litres pour ma part ( et oui l'iguane doit pourvoir s'immerger totalement )) veiller  sa bonne croissance, contrle des mues.. etc.. repas quilibrs avec apport de vitamines.. et un iguane peut se montrer trs trs difficiles... ( varier ca nourriture, faire trs attention  ce qu'on lui donne car meme si il le mange, en cas de mauvaise alimentation, il peut tomb rapidement malade, ostoporose.. etc..lui coup les lgumes  une taille adapt..  )   le climat tropical  reproduire, lampes UV ( trs important ), lampes chauffantes, hydromtrie.. etc..  ensuite un iguane a toujours des petits sousci, un abces sur une patte, une brulure parce qu'il a russit on ne sait comment  toucher la lampe chauffante, peau qui se dcolle mal lors d'une mue etc.. vermifugeage rguliers.. etc..
> Ca prend beaucoup de temps. il faut tre obligatoirement passionn 
> 
> Sinon il n'y a pas besoin d'autorisation.. mais l'iguane doit possd un numro de cires qui prouve ca provenance.. dans mon cas , un levage... par contre pour la reproduction , l il faut des autorisations..


je crois pas que je changerai pour un iguane alors...
de toutes faons j'aime trop les chiens

----------


## elitost

> Tout en bas de la page du portail, t'as un (tout) petit lien


Je l'avais pas vu celui l...merci

C'est bon, c'est recr, bonne chance  mon toutou

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai toujours dit que je n'aurai jamais de chien tant que je vis en appartement... Donc dans un an, si ma maison est fini, j'achte un chien !


j'ai un appartement avec jardin, a compte ?

----------


## Gueritarish

> parce que Gueri habite mon corps


Je recherche les endroits de pouvoir... Je vais surement d'ailleurs me barrer de ton corps vite fait  ::roll::

----------


## Mamilie

> En fait je parlais de onirisme qui n'a que 3 messages a son actif. J'imagine qu'il lis ce thread pour s'tre inscris donc je lui propose de m'envoyer un joli MP pour me motiver  cliquer sur "oui" (C'est surtout pour la forme et parce que Gueri habite mon corps) comme il peux pas poster. 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai toujours dit que je n'aurai jamais de chien tant que je vis en appartement... Donc dans un an, si ma maison est fini, j'achte un chien !


Moi j'aurais de toute faon pas de chien. Mme avec une maison, faut s'en occuper beaucoup plus qu'un chat, les promenades, les douches, les vaccins, lui trouver une meuf sinon il casse tout etc... Bref mon chat c'est bien, elle est trs gentille, cline et joueuse, elle a une chatire, elle se lave seule et elle va creuser des trous dans le champs voisin. D'ailleurs la famille s'agrandit, on va avoir un bb tout gris. J'veux un garon donc on attend encore quelques jours pour savoir. Quelqu'un a une ide de nom assez court?

Quand on est petit nouveau on peut quand mme lire la taverne? Pffffui j'tais sage en ce temps l ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

> j'ai un appartement avec jardin, a compte ?


si ta clture est suffisamment haute et le jardin suffisamment grabd c'est bon,
perso j'ai d monter la clture  2m  ::?:  le salaud

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'ai un appartement avec jardin, a compte ?


Ben a dpend de la taille du jardin mais j'ai jamais vu de jardin d'appartement assez grand pour qu'un chien gambade gaiement... Par contre mon beau-frre viens de prendre un Griffon (une femelle trop trop mignonne qui s'appelle Naya) et ses 2500 m sont juste limite pour ce type de chien. Alors un jardin de 20 m...  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

> si ta clture est suffisamment haute et le jardin suffisamment grabd c'est bon,
> perso j'ai d monter la clture  2m  le salaud


la cloture est assez haute je pense... mais le jardin est trop petit : 40m
si j'avais des horaires "normaux" je pourrais le promener tous les jours dans la foret qui est pas loin du tout de chez moi  ::(:

----------


## sebdu

> Moi j'aurais de toute faon pas de chien. Mme avec une maison, faut s'en occuper beaucoup plus qu'un chat, les promenades, les douches, les vaccins, lui trouver une meuf sinon il casse tout etc... Bref mon chat c'est bien, elle est trs gentille, cline et joueuse, elle a une chatire, elle se lave seule et elle va creuser des trous dans le champs voisin. D'ailleurs la famille s'agrandit, on va avoir un bb tout gris. J'veux un garon donc on attend encore quelques jours pour savoir. Quelqu'un a une ide de nom assez court?
> 
> Quand on est petit nouveau on peut quand mme lire la taverne? Pffffui j'tais sage en ce temps l


fais gaffe avec un mle et une femelle, j'ai eu a  la maison, a se reproduit plus vite que tu ne l'imagines (mme entre mre et fils et frre et soeur....) ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je recherche les endroits de pouvoir... Je vais surement d'ailleurs me barrer de ton corps vite fait


 ::salo::  (je vais te le ddicacer ce smiley  force)





> Quelqu'un a une ide de nom assez court?


ptikon ou merdeuz... de toutes manires, comme moi, tu finira par les appeler comme a !  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Ouah vous avez tous des chiens pas repasss? Ma marraine en avait un, il s'appellait saint kasek... ::aie::  Pas de sa faute, c'est un sauv de la spa...

----------


## shadowmoon

> f(mme entre mre et fils et frre et soeur....)


  la Anquetil  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> fais gaffe avec un mle et une femelle, j'ai eu a  la maison, a se reproduit plus vite que tu ne l'imagines (mme entre mre et fils et frre et soeur....)


Nan Doudou elle peut plus avoir de bbs et au premier levage de fesse vers mes rideaux ou mes plantes mme combat pour le p'tit nouveau!



> ptikon ou merdeuz... de toutes manires, comme moi, tu finira par les appeler comme a !


J'ai demand une ide pas une connerie  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

Je me mettrais bien jury (encore du pouvoir  ::twisted::  ) Mais je pense pas tre assez optimiste ... J'avais une minette un peu comme Joey et a dois faire 3 mois que je l'ai perdu (elle est pas morte, c'est juste qu'elle rentre plus  la maison...)   ::piou:: 
Alors, voil, j'espres qu'elle a trouv un nouveau foyer... (Je prfre penser a plutot que de penser qu'elle s'est faite craser ou que des gens la retienne...)
 ::calim2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai demand une ide pas une connerie


Male ? femelle ?
Couleur du poil ?
Combien de lettre ?
Sur quel thme ? 
Geek ? Classique ? Onomatope ? Rigolo ?

----------


## sebdu

> Quelqu'un a une ide de nom assez court?


cat ou minou( le nom de tous les chats que j'ai eu ensuite je suis pass aux chiens  ::yaisse2:: ) ou encore le chat
 ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'avais une minette un peu comme Joey et a dois faire 3 mois que je l'ai perdu (elle est pas morte, c'est juste qu'elle rentre plus  la maison...)  
> Alors, voil, j'espres qu'elle a trouv un nouveau foyer... (Je prfre penser a plutot que de penser qu'elle s'est faite craser ou que des gens la retienne...)


 ::cry::

----------


## Gueritarish

> 


Oui... J'ai t trs triste... Surtout que c'tait ma minette  moi... Elle venait tout le temps dormir avec moi et me faisait plein de calin..  ::):

----------


## Mamilie

> Male ? femelle ?
> Couleur du poil ?
> Combien de lettre ?
> Sur quel thme ? 
> Geek ? Classique ? Onomatope ? Rigolo ?


Alors chat garon gris 4-5 au grand max et n'importe



> Je me mettrais bien jury (encore du pouvoir  ) Mais je pense pas tre assez optimiste ... J'avais une minette un peu comme Joey et a dois faire 3 mois que je l'ai perdu (elle est pas morte, c'est juste qu'elle rentre plus  la maison...) 
> Alors, voil, j'espres qu'elle a trouv un nouveau foyer... (Je prfre penser a plutot que de penser qu'elle s'est faite craser ou que des gens la retienne...)


Elle tait pas puce? Moi j'ai fait. C'est pas cher et a marche bien.

----------


## sebdu

> Alors chat garon gris 4-5 au grand max et n'importe
> 
> Elle tait pas puce? Moi j'ai fait. C'est pas cher et a marche bien.


grisgiu (gris en corse) a se di gridjiou

pour la puce, a m'intresse peux tu me donner des infos?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Alors chat garon gris 4-5 au grand max et n'importe


Stick
Filou
Kalou
Login  ::aie:: 
Copin

----------


## haltabush

Atable, ca fait 6 lettres mais mon chat n'avait pas eu de problme poru s'en rappeler  ::aie::  ( la base, c'tait Rglisse mais bon a a marchait pas)

----------


## xave

::lol::  Mon chat je l'apelle pas, je le siffle et a marche encore mieux!

----------


## al1_24

> Mon chat je l'apelle pas, je le siffle et a marche encore mieux!


Le meilleur moyen de faire venir le ntre, c'est d'imiter le cri de la gamelle.
Depuis l'autre bout de la maison il reconnait le bruit de l'ouverture de ses boites. ::aie::

----------


## al1_24

> Quelqu'un a une ide de nom assez court?


Piteau
Pitre
Pelain, Telain
Rebond (c'est mieux s'il est tout noir)
Tertone (un peu collant)
Mallow
Khal
Kra
Mann
Po
Rio
...

----------


## sebdu

orto
porto
max
ttu
vif
jazz (il me plait celui l)
titi  ::mouarf:: 
et l'indmodable mais tellement insupportable FELIX 
...
mais bon, le mieux c'est que tu le trouve toi mme parce qu'on va pas faire tous les mots de 4-5 lettres
(moi pour mon chien on me proposait velux, vitrail...
d'ailleurs velux entre dans tes critres  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Bebel

Plouf
minou

----------


## Beldom

Pff, je suis sidr, y'a mme pas eu un listing des mots qui auraient du tomber...
Bon, alors je fais le geek de service, ne me remerciez pas tous en mme temps  ::mrgreen:: 

cd, ls, man, cat, grep, mkdir, ssh, bash, pwd, sleep(y), rm, make, mount...

Enfin voil, liste non exhaustive ^^
 ::dehors::

----------


## Lung

> Mon chat je l'apelle pas


Drle de nom !?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

Mouais c'est pas brillant les gars l...

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Pff, je suis sidr, y'a mme pas eu un listing des mots qui auraient du tomber...
> Bon, alors je fais le geek de service, ne me remerciez pas tous en mme temps 
> 
> cd, ls, man, cat, grep, mkdir, ssh, bash, pwd, sleep(y), rm, make, mount...
> 
> Enfin voil, liste non exhaustive ^^


 ::mouarf::  
Moi j'ai appel mon dernier chat : Pixel!
L'autre fait pas trs geek par contre elle s'appelle Poussy-Puce!!!

----------


## LineLe

Tipoune ?
Patou ?
Buzz l'clair ?
Titouille (le chat de mes voisins) ?
Jack ?
Garfield ?
Biscotte ?

----------


## Mamilie

> Moi j'ai appel mon dernier chat : Pixel!
> L'autre fait pas trs geek par contre elle s'appelle Poussy-Puce!!!


Oui mais a au moins a peut se prononcer... Comment tu dis pwd? piwidi? beurk, a la franaise c'est encore pire.
Et j'ai du mal  imaginer mon chri sur le pron appeler "pdoublewd" ou "aimekadire"  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Tipoune ?
> Patou ?
> Buzz l'clair ?
> Titouille (le chat de mes voisins) ?
> Jack ?
> Garfield ?
> Biscotte ?


Coupine!!! Enfin quelqu'un. Justement je pensais  Jak ou Jo. En plus comme a mamie aura quelquechose  rler, elle prononce dj Joey: Cho.

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Oui mais a au moins a peut se prononcer... Comment tu dis pwd? piwidi? beurk, a la franaise c'est encore pire.
> Et j'ai du mal  imaginer mon chri sur le pron appeler "pdoublewd" ou "aimekadire"


J'avoue que les voisins me regarderaient certainement d'un drle d'oeil si ils m'entendaient crier de mon balcon... "Vi t'en mon pdoublewd!!"  :8O:

----------


## LineLe

t'aurais du l'appeler josette alors  ::mrgreen:: 

jack -> "chegele"

----------


## Beldom

> Mouais c'est pas brillant les gars l...


Bah quoi ? C'est court, c'est original  ::): 
Tu as aussi php, c, c++, java (bleue ?), script, dvp, gdb, gcc, vi (prononcer vi aie), ping, pong, flip, flap, zip, zsh, tcsh, toto, test, beldom (Ah, zut, 6 lettres !), gg, gueri, dead, pool...
Je peux continuer  sortir des trucs hein  ::aie:: 




> Moi j'ai appel mon dernier chat : Pixel!
> L'autre fait pas trs geek par contre elle s'appelle Poussy-Puce!!!


J'aime bien le nom de ton premier chat, mme si je ne suis pas fan des chats au dpart ^^


EDIT ! 



> Oui mais a au moins a peut se prononcer... Comment tu dis pwd? piwidi? beurk, a la franaise c'est encore pire.
> Et j'ai du mal  imaginer mon chri sur le pron appeler "pdoublewd" ou "aimekadire"





> J'avoue que les voisins me regarderaient certainement d'un drle d'oeil si ils m'entendaient crier de mon balcon... "Vi t'en mon pdoublewd!!"


Mes voisins sont des geek, ca les choquerait pas plus que ca... Ca les ferais plutt rire mme  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

> t'aurais du l'appeler josette alors 
> 
> jack -> "chegele"


Bon l'histoire de son nom: Elle a 2 petites tches de poils noirs et plus long  l'endroit o auraient du apparatre ses attributs masculins. Mme le vto il a mis mle sur le dossier quand je suis alle chercher du lait chez lui. Bref Joey devait tre un garon et son nom lui vient de Joey de Friend car c'est ce qu'on regardait pendant qu'on lui cherchait un nom. Ouf c'est mixte, on est juste pass du diminutif de Joseph  celui de Josephine, c'est tout. Enfin a suffit dj.

----------


## LineLe

> Bon l'histoire de son nom: Elle a 2 petites tches de poils noirs et plus long  l'endroit o auraient du apparatre ses attributs masculins. Mme le vto il a mis mle sur le dossier quand je suis alle chercher du lait chez lui. Bref Joey devait tre un garon et son nom lui vient de Joey de Friend car c'est ce qu'on regardait pendant qu'on lui cherchait un nom. Ouf c'est mixte, on est juste pass du diminutif de Joseph  celui de Josephine, c'est tout. Enfin a suffit dj.


chandler alors pour le deuxieme ?
ou chan?

----------


## Gueritarish

> chandler alors pour le deuxieme ?
> ou chan?


Je voterais bien pour "chan" Maman Mamilie ^^
Bonne ide Line  :;): 
Et puis c'est mixte..

----------


## LineLe

ben ross.... j'imagine bien ta grand mere... 'mais pourquoi vous l'avez appel cheval  ::koi:: '

----------


## Mamilie

Mouais nan, on va rester sur un truc qui ressemble  Joey...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mouais nan, on va rester sur un truc qui ressemble  Joey...


Que pense tu de Bird ou Budy ?

----------


## al1_24

> Mouais nan, on va rester sur un truc qui ressemble  Joey...


Je suis du qu'aucun de ceux que je proposais n'ait t retenu  ::cry:: 



> ...

----------


## Ricky81

> ben ross.... j'imagine bien ta grand mere... 'mais pourquoi vous l'avez appel cheval '


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

petite precision. c'est juste un hebergement tout pourrave sur un serveur tout pourrave de mon ancienne ecole et j'ai un espace disque de 100Mo donc les personnes qui mettent des photos de 2Mo par tete de chat, c'est gentil mais moi je viendrai pas faire le menage plus tard!

donc essayez de laisse de la place pour les copains  :;):

----------


## sebdu

> on a mis deux mois pour avoir 12filles et toi tu te plains d'avoir 4 animaux en 1journe...
> 
> la patience ne fait pas partie de tes qualits


on y est  12!!!!!
 ::mouarf::  
 ::yaisse2:: 
encore merci

----------


## Dia_FR

c plus pour les jurys qu'on va galrer  ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

> Je suis du qu'aucun de ceux que je proposais n'ait t retenu


C'est pas a, c'est juste que j'aime bien les petits noms. D'ailleurs pourquoi rebond serait un nom de chat noir?

D'ailleurs vous battez plus, je pense que ce sera Tom. J'ai fait une dizaine de propositions, c'est celle l qui plait le plus. Et on reste dans les personnages clbres  :;):

----------


## _Jnie_

> D'ailleurs pourquoi rebond serait un nom de chat noir?


le chat Rebond --> charbon
le chat Terton --> chatterton
et ainsi de suite  ::):

----------


## Gueritarish

> le chat Rebond --> charbon
> le chat Terton --> chatterton
> et ainsi de suite


"C'est bien trouv, c'est bien _Jnie !!" (sur l'air d'une clbre musique de pub  ::mouarf2::  )

----------


## Mamilie

Mouais d'accord les jeux de mot c'tait trop subtil pour moi ce matin...
J'ai des copains qui ont des chats noirs: Noa et Cachou. Vous avouerez que c'est quand mme plus mignon que rebond ou tertone, mme si c'est pas aussi subtil...
Tiens d'ailleurs pour des chats noirs et blancs: Milka et Domino.

J'ai besoin d'un vote: Bouh, Tom, Max, Zip, Pooh, Tux, Sam, Jak, Stik, Tag, Anis, Lo, No....
Parce que Tom je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est pas a...


Budy a va pas, a fait gros et il sera tout petit...

----------


## Bebel

> J'ai besoin d'un vote: Bouh, Tom, Max, Zip, Pooh, Tux, Sam, Jak, Stik, Tag, Anis, Lo, No....
> Parce que Tom je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est pas a...
> 
> 
> a va pas, a fait gros et il sera tout petit...


Je vote pour Tag ou Stik avec une prference pour le premier.

----------


## Gueritarish

Un conseil pour choisir un prnom : tu fais une liste (comme celle que tu as ^^) et tu cries chaque prnom comme si tu appelais ton chat... Tu gardes celui qui te semble sonner le mieux ... C'est garanti  ::D: 

Perso je vote pour Tux ou Lo  ::mrgreen::

----------


## _Jnie_

> Mouais d'accord les jeux de mot c'tait trop subtil pour moi ce matin...
> J'ai des copains qui ont des chats noirs: Noa et Cachou. Vous avouerez que c'est quand mme plus mignon que rebond ou tertone, mme si c'est pas aussi subtil...
> Tiens d'ailleurs pour des chats noirs et blancs: Milka et Domino.


Un ami de ma tante a un chat, un chien et une pie, et dans le mme style, il les a appels respectivement Terton, Chila et Pelette...

----------


## Mamilie

> Un ami de ma tante a un chat, un chien et une pie, et dans le mme style, il les a appels respectivement Terton, Chila et Pelette...


Chila et Pelette ok mais Terton a va pas... C'est trop dur pour un chat. On a appel les chats de ma tante Perli et Popette, l c'est joli mais il en faut 2 en mme temps.


Et Bouh, personne? Ca fait boubouh comme petit nom.

----------


## Gueritarish

Bon, l'atrait du pouvoir qui me consume comme toujours... Je me suis inscrit en tant que jury  ::roll:: 
Serais-je accepter ou pas??? "Zis is ze kouestion" comme disent nos voisins anglophone  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> "Zis is ze kouestion" comme disent nos voisins anglophon


nos voisins disent "Poo" et pas "Pooh" pour appeler leur chat mais l tu risque de changer la signification du mot  ::roll::

----------


## _Jnie_

> Et Bouh, personne? Ca fait boubouh comme petit nom.


Trop dangereux : imagine toi entrain de l'appeler par la fentre, un peu nerve...avec ta voisine un peu age qui jardine...malaise cardiaque, samu, plainte, procs, prison...et le chat est toujours dehors !!! ::mouarf::

----------


## Beldom

Je vote Zip moi ^^

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je vote Zip moi ^^
> 
> Ne me demandez pas pourquoi


Pas besoin de te le demander vu tes propositions d'hier  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> chats noirs et blancs : Domino


Tiens, c'est le nom de mon lapin blier, il est blanc avec un "trait" noir le long de la colonne vertbrale et des taches noir de chaque cot, un vrai domino vivant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Beldom

> Pas besoin de te le demander vu tes propositions d'hier


Damned, I'm Grilled !

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> nos voisins disent "Poo" et pas "Pooh" pour appeler leur chat mais l tu risque de changer la signification du mot


If your ass is a Chinese restaurant I'll have the poo-poo platter  (merci BHG)  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai besoin d'un vote: Bouh, Tom, Max, Zip, Pooh, Tux, Sam, Jak, Stik, Tag, Anis, Lo, No....


Jak ou Max, j'aime bien ! Je prfre Max des 2.




> Budy a va pas, a fait gros et il sera tout petit...


Bien jou, le Budy que je connais tait (RIP) norme ! Un vrai lion !

Cool, 12 participants pour 9 jury mais par contre, a manque de photo...

----------


## Skyounet

Max c'tait le nom de mon rat  ::mrgreen::  alors a fait bizarre pour un chat.

----------


## Gueritarish

[rire sadique] MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[/rire sadique]

Je suis jury confirm nanananre

Vous pouvez tous fliciter  votre manire DDT pour avoir permis cela : 
*procde  la distribution de gourdin clout, tesson de bouteilles et autre joyeuset  ::aie:: *

----------


## al1_24

> Cool, 12 participants pour 9 jury mais par contre, a manque de photo...


Je n'ai pas le temps de m'en occuper en semaine. Il faudra attendre le week-end pour voir les photos de la plus belle. ::king::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

tout pareil ce w-e y aura un de mes fauves  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> Trop dangereux : imagine toi entrain de l'appeler par la fentre, un peu nerve...avec ta voisine un peu age qui jardine...malaise cardiaque, samu, plainte, procs, prison...et le chat est toujours dehors !!!


Ok alors imagine toi plutt a comme la petite fille dans Monstres et Cie, c'est pas dj mieux?



> Max c'tait le nom de mon rat  alors a fait bizarre pour un chat.


Oui mais bon c'tait aussi le nom du tout premier chien de mon pre.



> nos voisins disent "Poo" et pas "Pooh" pour appeler leur chat mais l tu risque de changer la signification du mot


Oui alors hein, en franais on dit winnie l'ourson et pas l'autre solution.





Sinon j'ai une proposition  faire parce qu'on commence  tre beaucoup. Il faudrait rduire la taille maximale des photos sinon les prochains n'auront plus de place.
Non je faillote pas, j'coute LGM.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non je faillote pas, j'coute LGM.


Qui nous a pondu un excellent portail, d'ailleurs !

Moi non plus je faillote pas !

----------


## sebdu

> Qui nous a pondu un excellent portail, d'ailleurs !
> 
> Moi non plus je faillote pas !


je m'associe  vous pour un grand  ::merci::   LGM

----------


## lakitrid

Ayez un peu de courgage pour dire que bien que le portail soit ien fait il n'est pas assez souple pour les changements de sujet d'lction !

 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> je m'associe  vous pour un grand   LGM


Pas moi  ::mrgreen::  ::aie:: 

Bon d'accord merci !

----------


## sebdu

> Ayez un peu de courgage pour dire que bien que le portail soit ien fait il n'est pas assez souple pour les changements de sujet d'lction !


je tiens juste  le remercier d'avoir fait a en plus de son boulot, mme si il n'a modifi que quelques conneries du portail miss DVP, a reste du boulot en plus

(et je ne pense pas que a soit du faillotage)

----------


## Mamilie

Ouais ben a n'empche que vous vous en bipez royalement mais dans quelques jours y aura plus de place.... Alors on peut pas dire qu'on limite les photos  50 ko? Ca suffit non?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ouais ben a n'empche que vous vous en bipez royalement mais dans quelques jours y aura plus de place.... Alors on peut pas dire qu'on limite les photos  50 ko? Ca suffit non?


meme une limite a 20k suffira si les gens prennent la peine de compress et rduire les tailles de leur photo  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je propose qu'on limite le nombre de photo par animal a 10 maximum et de 200ko chacune (en gros du 800x600 en jpg).

Ca ira ?

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ca ira ?


Non  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sebdu

> Ouais ben a n'empche que vous vous en bipez royalement mais dans quelques jours y aura plus de place.... Alors on peut pas dire qu'on limite les photos  50 ko? Ca suffit non?


moi a me va, par contre je pourrai les modifier que ce week end
(demain aprs midi  ::yaisse2:: )

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

il reste plus de 60Mo je crois,

20 candidats * 3Mo = 60, donc pas oblig de rduire  200ko mais disons, si chacun gre pour avoir des photos qui runies depassent pas 2Mo, ca devrait aller. L y a pas alarme, je voulais juste vous prvenir en avance


(et cessez vos merci, si ca me saoulait, je ne l'aurais pas fait  :;):  et puis je l'ai pas fait pour vos merci mais uniquement pour la statue en crunch QUE JAI TJS PAS!!!  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## LineLe

> il reste plus de 60Mo je crois,
> 
> 20 candidats * 3Mo = 60, donc pas oblig de rduire  200ko mais disons, si chacun gre pour avoir des photos qui runies depassent pas 2Mo, ca devrait aller. L y a pas alarme, je voulais juste vous prvenir en avance
> 
> 
> (et cessez vos merci, si ca me saoulait, je ne l'aurais pas fait  et puis je l'ai pas fait pour vos merci mais uniquement pour la statue en crunch QUE JAI TJS PAS!!! )


ou quand est ce qu'il a sa statue ? qu'on puisse la manger ?
j'arrive  cours de tablettes crunch l

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> 20 candidats * 3Mo = 60, donc pas oblig de rduire  200ko mais disons, si chacun gre pour avoir des photos qui runies depassent pas 2Mo, ca devrait aller. L y a pas alarme, je voulais juste vous prvenir en avance


Ok, je ne limite pas mais je vais mettre un message prventif sur la premire page du thread !




> et cessez vos merci, si ca me saoulait, je ne l'aurais pas fait  et puis je l'ai pas fait pour vos merci mais uniquement pour la statue en crunch QUE JAI TJS PAS!!!


Heuuu.... Moi, perso, j'ai aucune envi de croquer une statue de crunch  ton effigie (pour a, faut voir le truc des miss  cot  ::mrgreen:: )... Mais je propose que le gagnant (pas le maitre, l'animal) offre un truc de sa fabrication  LGM. Tu verra, a sera comme du crunch... mais en moins bon !  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

C'est marrant ds qu'on parle de crunch y'a la poulette qui se rveille... ::mouarf:: 
J'rigole me tape pas Line, tu sais que je t'aimeuh

----------


## LineLe

> C'est marrant ds qu'on parle de crunch y'a la poulette qui se rveille...
> J'rigole me tape pas Line, tu sais que je t'aimeuh


tu parles... je noie ma dprime dans la bouffe....  ::triste::

----------


## Mamilie

Attends je commence la statue alors...
C'est ressemblant non, mais bon si vous n'arrtez pas de lui dire merci, y aura pas assez de chocolat pour faire les chevilles!

----------


## Lung

> tu parles... je noie ma dprime dans la bouffe....



Pourquoi t'es triste ?

 ::calin::   ::zoubi::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Attends je commence la statue alors...
> C'est ressemblant non, mais bon si vous n'arrtez pas de lui dire merci, y aura pas assez de chocolat pour faire les chevilles!


Et aprs il faudra pas qu'il aille dans les champs de bl parce que sinon PAF !!! a fera des chocapics (et non pas des pastques...)

----------


## Mamilie

C'est dingue, moi aussi quand je dprime je mange... Ca doit tre une maladie de fille a.



> Et aprs il faudra pas qu'il aille dans les champs de bl parce que sinon PAF !!! a fera des chocapics (et non pas des pastques...)


Dis donc toi tu serais pas en train de commencer  fumer la moquette de la chambre du balrog depuis que TON lection est finie?

----------


## LineLe

> Pourquoi t'es triste ?


demain c'est mon dernier jour de boite  ::piou:: 
ma premire boite  ::piou:: 
avec mes supers collgues qui vont trop trop trop me manquer  ::piou::

----------


## Mamilie

> demain c'est mon dernier jour de boite 
> ma premire boite 
> avec mes supers collgues qui vont trop trop trop me manquer


Tu as dj un nouveau boulot?

----------


## Lung

> demain c'est mon dernier jour de boite 
> ma premire boite 
> avec mes supers collgues qui vont trop trop trop me manquer


Ah, bin oui forcment.
T'as droit  un supplment de crunch, alors.

 :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ah, bin oui forcment.
> T'as droit  un supplment de crunch, alors.


Rien du tout, elle va de l'avant, c'est bien moi je trouve... 
@Line : Verse quelques larmiche, et a ira mieux ^^

@Maman Mamilie : j'ai pas fum la moquette, y en avait plus  :8O:  ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu as dj un nouveau boulot?


oui... je commence le 1er octobre... date de mon futur coma sur la taverne




> Rien du tout, elle va de l'avant, c'est bien moi je trouve... 
> @Line : Verse quelques larmiche, et a ira mieux ^^


me dis pas a, a fait des jours que je me retiens  ::(: 
demain je sens que a va tre trs trs dur
suis une vraie madeleine....  ::oops:: 




> Ah, bin oui forcment.
> T'as droit  un supplment de crunch, alors.


c'est gentil...  ::oops::

----------


## shadowmoon

> @Maman Mamilie : j'ai pas fum la moquette, y en avait plus  ...


tu l'as dj finie  :8O: , elle tait pourtant paisse, t'aurais pu m'en laisser qd meme ::triste:: 




 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> me dis pas a, a fait des jours que je me retiens


c'est pas bon aussi bien physiquement que psychologiquement de se retenir comme ca.

----------


## Gueritarish

> me dis pas a, a fait des jours que je me retiens 
> demain je sens que a va tre trs trs dur
> suis une vraie madeleine....


Courage petite LineLe ^^




> c'est pas bon aussi bien physiquement que psychologiquement de se retenir comme ca.


Je plussoie... Laisse toi aller un bon coup et puis passe  autre chose  ::mrgreen::  Je suis sur que a ira mieux.. En plus, tu feras pas pipi au lit  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> tu l'as dj finie , elle tait pourtant paisse, t'aurais pu m'en laisser qd meme


Justement, je suis dgoutt, il y en a un qui est pass avant moi  :8O: ...Surement LGM... Et aprs, il dit qu'il doit bosser  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Justement, je suis dgoutt, il y en a un qui est pass avant moi ...Surement LGM... Et aprs, il dit qu'il doit bosser


tu n'a rien trouv sur place, aucun indice qui pourrait nous mettre sur la voie du voleur de moquette ?

----------


## Bebel

> tu n'a rien trouv sur place, aucun indice qui pourrait nous mettre sur la voie du voleur de moquette ?


C'est pas moi, c'est pas bon la moquette, ca sent mauvais quand on la brule.  ::aie:: 

Sinon on va enqueter pour savoir qui c'est. Il y a des traces de brulure ? des traces de pas?

----------


## Gueritarish

J'ai retrouv du crunch un peu partout  ::roll::

----------


## Bebel

> J'ai retrouv du crunch un peu partout


Argh ca laisse deux possibilits 
LGM ? ou Linele qui vient d'avouer qu'elle en avait presque plus ?

Rien d'autre pas de cheveux ou autre futilit dans ce genre?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Rien d'autre pas de cheveux ou autre futilit dans ce genre?


Encore faut-il avoir des chatillons d'ADN des 2 suspects pour comparer ...

----------


## Gueritarish

> Argh ca laisse deux possibilits 
> LGM ? ou Linele qui vient d'avouer qu'elle en avait presque plus ?
> 
> Rien d'autre pas de cheveux ou autre futilit dans ce genre?


Ou alors, c'est l'oeuvre d'un fourbe qui veut incriminer LGM ou LineLe... Ce qui nous laisse .... ENORMEMENT de possibilit  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

> Ou alors, c'est l'oeuvre d'un fourbe qui veut incriminer LGM ou LineLe... Ce qui nous laisse .... ENORMEMENT de possibilit


J'y ai pens, mais les preuves mon petit, les preuves sont irrfutables. Et Linele a deja a moiti avouait. Elle est la coupable.
Affaire conclue 
 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ou alors, c'est l'oeuvre d'un fourbe qui veut incriminer LGM ou LineLe... Ce qui nous laisse .... ENORMEMENT de possibilit


Et encore, le mot est faible... Il est aussi possible que Linele se soit elle-meme vole pour etre au dessus de tout soupcon  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ou alors, c'est l'oeuvre d'un fourbe qui veut incriminer LGM ou LineLe... Ce qui nous laisse .... ENORMEMENT de possibilit


Je dis "tu bluff", il bluffe pas vrai, Marconi...

----------


## Beldom

> Je dis "tu bluff", il bluffe pas vrai, Marconi...


Moi je dis il bluffe. On vote ? Moi je dis il bluffe.

Je pensais pas placer deux fois dans la mme journe les rplique de la cit de la peur moi ^^

----------


## Gueritarish

Beldom >> Tu t'es dj pris une balle dans le genoux sur un autre topic... Tu en veux peut-tre une autre ici?  ::aie::

----------


## Beldom

Ah non ! Si quelqu'un s'en prend une, c'est DDT cette fois ! Pas moi !
Moi je suis heur.. Burp...

Rvisez vos classiques !  ::roll::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bon le choix fut difficile  ::): 
parce que bon ils sont beau mes 3 chats !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> bon le choix fut difficile 
> parce que bon ils sont beau mes 3 chats !


J'ai un faible pour celui de droite sur la photo "simbaetpeach2.jpg" mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont tous mignon...

EDIT : comment t'as fait pour t'inscrire 2 fois avec le mme compte ??? Tu pourrai essayer d'en effacer un ? (si a efface les 2 en mme temps, je suis pas coupable)

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> J'ai un faible pour celui de droite sur la photo "simbaetpeach2.jpg" mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont tous mignon...


c'est la moyenne ^^ peach qu'elle s'appelle

----------


## sebdu

> Mais je propose que le gagnant (pas le maitre, l'animal) offre un truc de sa fabrication  LGM. Tu verra, a sera comme du crunch... mais en moins bon !


et une perdrix a te va?
velvet va se faire un plaisir d'en trouver ce week end  :8-): 
(le crunch  ct c'est dgueulasse  ::mouarf::  et pour l'envoi, la poste a intert  faire vite)

----------


## sebdu

> bon le choix fut difficile 
> parce que bon ils sont beau mes 3 chats !


magnifiques...mais a reste des chats  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> magnifiques...mais a reste des chats


qu'est ce que tu insinues

----------


## julien-blaise

Encore besoin de Jury ? En ce moment je suis bni des dieux, j'ai une connexion
 pas trop fourieuse sous mon Manchot prfre. Donc si y'a besoin y'a pas de souci.  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> c'est la moyenne ^^ peach qu'elle s'appelle


On dirait ma doudou quand elle tait plus jeune... Bon elle a l'air tout aussi djante... Elles sont peut tre de la mme famille, on sait jamais. Je sais pas d'o vient Doudou, on l'a sauv. En fait c'est un peu dgueulasse ce qui lui est arriv.

Ames sensibles ne lisez pas la suite:
C'est un copain qui me l'a ramen un jour dans un piteux tat, minuscule, affame et un peu malade. Sa maman qui travaille comme bnvole dans un centre d'une spa a trouv un soir un sac derrire sa voiture avec 5 petits chatons dedans. Mais comme les assassins qui les ont dpos n'ont pas eu les couilles de les donner  l'intrieur, les chatons ont pass une journe en hiver dans un sac ferm, je vous laisse deviner la suite. Elle les ramne dedans, les sort un  un dlicatement de leur prison. Deux sont morts, 3 le sont presque et seule ma doudou a encore la force de tter. C'tait la plus petite, les autres taient enrouls autour d'elle, ils l'ont sauv. Mais c'tait pas gagn, elle serait morte en une nuit au centre. Alors mon copain qui devait manger chez moi a dit  sa mre de lui ramener. Je cherchais un chat  l'poque alors il savait bien que j'allais craquer. Je l'ai nourri au biberon et dorlot pendant mes 15 jours de vacances puis on la donnait en pension  mamie dans la journe pendant que j'allais en cours. Elle va mieux mais elle a toujours une peur phobique du bruit d'un sac poubelle quand je change celui de la cuisine. Elle se taille sous le lit. J'ai la larme  l'oeil rien que de penser comme les gens peuvent tre cruels.

Bon l'histoire se termine bien, maintenant elle a bien rattrap son retard et qu'est-ce qu'elle bouffe!

----------


## Lung

> Bon l'histoire se termine bien, maintenant elle a bien rattrap son retard et qu'est-ce qu'elle bouffe!


 ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

> qu'est ce que tu insinues


juste que pour moi il n'y a pas photo entre un chat  ::?:  et un chien  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

> juste que pour moi il n'y a pas photo entre un chat  et un chien


Ouais a se voit que t'as jamais eu de chat.

----------


## sebdu

> Ouais a se voit que t'as jamais eu de chat.


bien sr que non, j'en ai dj eu des chats (enfin mes parents) 
mme une chatte qui faisait des petits  la pelle (avec son fils !!  ::evilred:: )
j'admets que c'est trs beau un chat, j'adore les regarder se dplacer, chasser
mais je ne supporte pas qu'ils marquent leur territoire sur moi!  ::evilred:: 
oui, quand ils vous font des calins avec le coin de la gueule, c'est juste pour marquer leur territoire et dire "a c'est  moi"
pour en revenir  "mes" chats, ils ont russi  me dgouter des chats
ils  ne chassaient quasiment pas les souris ( part la femelle avant de se reproduire), volaient tout ce qu'on laissait traner et il fallait se dmener pour les faire jouer.
alors que depuis que j'ai un chien, il chasse les souris, rats et autres sales btes (chats  ::mouarf::  il ne les touche pas mais adore les faire monter aux arbres  ::mouarf:: ), il veut jouer tout le temps et  la chasse c'est un rgal

donc VIVE LES CHIENS

----------


## haltabush

Un chat qui chasse pas n'est pas un chat. Moi j'aimais bien mon chat, il me faisait plein de petit cadeaux (ouais bon, vous imaginez... des souris, des lapins, des fois des vipres -fallait que j'aille choper la pelle...), quand je le caressais et qu'il en avait marre, il me dchiquettait le bras sans s'arrter de ronronner, etc  ::):  Brave bte.
J'oubliais un dtail amusant : il faisait grimper le chien des voisin dans les arbres  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

> Un chat qui chasse pas n'est pas un chat. Moi j'aimais bien mon chat, il me faisait plein de petit cadeaux (ouais bon, vous imaginez... des souris, des lapins, des fois des vipres -fallait que j'aille choper la pelle...), quand je le caressais et qu'il en avait marre, il me dchiquettait le bras sans s'arrter de ronronner, etc  Brave bte.
> J'oubliais un dtail amusant : il faisait grimper le chien des voisin dans les arbres


moi aussi j'aimais bien mes chats ils avaient quand mme de bons cts (ils taient magnifiques et ne griffaient jamais, enfin, ils ont ssay au dbut.. ::mouarf:: .) mais je prfre largement les chiens

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bah la peach c'est pas beaucoup plus glorieux en fait...  on avait une connaissance qui se plaignait toujours de son nouveau chat qui lui courrait dans les jambes, sautais sur le meubles (fin bref un chaton quoi) et elle nous sort ouais la journe je suis oblige de l'enferm a la salle de bain !

cette personne bosse de 8h00 a 18h00 sans retour a la maison .. donc voila la peach elle devenait forcement tare. Du coup ma mre a proposer de la prendre.

autant dire qu'au dbut le moindre bruit de porte c'tait la course pour elle. pis maintenant elle a appris a les ouvrir  ::mouarf::

----------


## haltabush

> pis maintenant elle a appris a les ouvrir


Attention, jamais laisser la clef sur la porte quand on a un chat... Le mien avait russi  s'enfermer en essayant de sortir, on a t oblig de dfoncer la porte (si, si : authentique)

----------


## Gueritarish

> Attention, jamais laisser la clef sur la porte quand on a un chat... Le mien avait russi  s'enfermer en essayant de sortir, on a t oblig de dfoncer la porte (si, si : authentique)


Un grand bravo  ton chat :  ::lahola::   ::mrgreen:: 
Y a pas  dire, les chats quand mme c'est super rigolo.. Mais bon, j'aime beaucoup les chiens aussi  ::aie:: 
Par exemple, mes parents ont 2 chats et 1 chien (un labrador)... Un des chats prend le chien pour sa mre et le chien ne fait absolument rien contre les chats, il est totalement soumis, c'est trop rigolo... Le mien c'tait quand le petit dernier (celui qui prend mon chien pour sa mre) s'amusait  mordre et  griffer le chien pour jouer... Mon chien se laissait totalement faire et nous regarder avec l'air de dire "c'est un jeune, il faut bien qu'il s'amuse" ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Donc si y'a besoin y'a pas de souci.


Ben, tu juste  aller sur le portail !



> En fait c'est un peu dgueulasse ce qui lui est arriv.


 :8O:  Oh, la vache, quand j'ai lu la partie cache, j'ai failli chialer !



> "mes" chats, ils ont russi  me dgouter des chats


Moi perso, je ne compare pas les chiens et les chats, a n'as strictement rien  voir ! C'est comme comparer un homo sapiens sapiens avec un gorille.



> maintenant elle a appris a les ouvrir


Je crois que c'est la base pour les chats, les portes !  ::mouarf:: 
Au fait, tu pense  effacer ton deuxime compte sur le portail ?



> Mon chien se laissait totalement faire et nous regarder avec l'air de dire "c'est un jeune, il faut bien qu'il s'amuse" ^^


Quand la chienne de mes beaux-parents viens, elle regarde les deux chattes, les toise deux secondes et s'allonge tranquillement devant elles, genre "ici, c'est moi la boss donc si vous avez quelques choses  dire, on peux en discuter"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Au fait, tu pense  effacer ton deuxime compte sur le portail ?


lol j'avais meme pas vu !

[edit] bon bah jvais devoir remettre tout ce w-e il m'a effacer le compte valide .. du coup j'ai tout effacer et je recommence ce w-e[/edit]

----------


## sebdu

> Moi perso, je ne compare pas les chiens et les chats, a n'as strictement rien  voir ! C'est comme comparer un homo sapiens sapiens avec un gorille.


je ne compare pas, je donne mon avis par rapport  mon "exprience" c'est tout  ::D: 
sinon le chat qui ouvre les portes c'est trop fort  ::king::  
1pt pour les chats  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> sinon le chat qui ouvre les portes c'est trop fort  
> 1pt pour les chats


Ouai bof, le chien de mes voisins le fait aussi, il arrive  baisser la poigne avec une de ses pattes avant

----------


## sebdu

> Ouai bof, le chien de mes voisins le fait aussi, il arrive  baisser la poigne avec une de ses pattes avant


la chienne de mon voisin les ouvre dans les 2 sens,  ::king:: 
faut bien faire semblant de trouver des avantages aux chats pour montrer qu'on est pas sctaires comme la mga coalition des "chatteux" ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## al1_24

> Ouai bof, le chien de mes voisins le fait aussi, il arrive  baisser la poigne avec une de ses pattes avant


On avait cru tre plus intelligents que notre chien en plaant nos poignes de porte en position verticale (Il avait appris  les ouvrir en regardant faire le chat ::roll:: ).
Il ne lui a pas fallu une semaine pour savoir prendre la poigne entre ses deux pattes pour la faire tourner. ::mouarf:: 
a fait toujours un choc quand tu rentres le soir pour trouver le chien qui t'attend sagement sur le trottoir...
Maintenant, on est oblig de fermer toutes les portes  cl quand on le laisse seul, sinon il ouvre tout. Il ne supporte pas de voir une porte ferme.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> [edit] bon bah jvais devoir remettre tout ce w-e il m'a effacer le compte valide .. du coup j'ai tout effacer et je recommence ce w-e[/edit]


normalement, il efface le compte sous lequel tu es loggu selon ton id. il aurait pas du supprimer les deux. encore un truc cod  la porc moi je vous le dis  ::aie:: 
(et non je corrigerai pas le bug, zavez qu' pas remplir deux fois le formulaire


edit: j'ai reussi  supprimer le compte admin  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> On avait cru tre plus intelligents que notre chien en plaant nos poignes de porte en position verticale (Il avait appris  les ouvrir en regardant faire le chat).
> Il ne lui a pas fallu une semaine pour savoir prendre la poigne entre ses deux pattes pour la faire tourner.
> a fait toujours un choc quand tu rentres le soir pour trouver le chien qui t'attend sagement sur le trottoir...
> Maintenant, on est oblig de fermer toutes les portes  cl quand on le laisse seul, sinon il ouvre tout. Il ne supporte pas de voir une porte ferme.


et moi le chien de ma grand mere sait remuer la queue...et vu son QI c'est deja pas mal  ::D:

----------


## Beldom

> Moi perso, je ne compare pas les chiens et les chats, a n'as strictement rien  voir ! C'est comme comparer un homo sapiens sapiens avec un gorille.


Qui est l'homo sapiens et qui est le gorille ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> faut bien faire semblant de trouver des avantages aux chats pour montrer qu'on est pas sctaires comme la mga coalition des "chatteux"


Je me sens pas concern vu que j'adore autant les chiens que les chats !



> edit: j'ai reussi  supprimer le compte admin


*Ben et comment je fais moi maintenant ???*

----------


## Mamilie

> bien sr que non, j'en ai dj eu des chats (enfin mes parents) 
> mme une chatte qui faisait des petits  la pelle (avec son fils !! )
> j'admets que c'est trs beau un chat, j'adore les regarder se dplacer, chasser
> mais je ne supporte pas qu'ils marquent leur territoire sur moi! 
> oui, quand ils vous font des calins avec le coin de la gueule, c'est juste pour marquer leur territoire et dire "a c'est  moi"
> pour en revenir  "mes" chats, ils ont russi  me dgouter des chats
> ils ne chassaient quasiment pas les souris ( part la femelle avant de se reproduire), volaient tout ce qu'on laissait traner et il fallait se dmener pour les faire jouer.
> alors que depuis que j'ai un chien, il chasse les souris, rats et autres sales btes (chats  il ne les touche pas mais adore les faire monter aux arbres ), il veut jouer tout le temps et  la chasse c'est un rgal
> 
> donc VIVE LES CHIENS


Moi non plus mon chat elle ne chasse pas les souris. Quand elle tait petite, j'avais un copain qui vivait avec son rat en permanence dans la manche. Ils ont fait copain copain et elle passait des heures  le lcher pendant qu'il somnolait. Le rat aurait ronronn si il avait pu et doudou a commenc  dormir dans les manches d'un vieux pull jusqu' ce qu'elle y reste coince un jour.
Le chien de mon voisin passe sa vie  bouffer, creuser des trous, gueuler aprs le chat qui l'ignore totalement et crotter dans toute la cours et le jardin.



> Un chat qui chasse pas n'est pas un chat. Moi j'aimais bien mon chat, il me faisait plein de petit cadeaux (ouais bon, vous imaginez... des souris, des lapins, des fois des vipres -fallait que j'aille choper la pelle...), quand je le caressais et qu'il en avait marre, il me dchiquettait le bras sans s'arrter de ronronner, etc  Brave bte.
> J'oubliais un dtail amusant : il faisait grimper le chien des voisin dans les arbres


Moi aussi mais elle me ramne que des moineaux et des souris vivantes morts de peur. Elle comprend pas qu'ils veulent pas tre ses copains. Elles sauvent les hrissons de la noyade dans la piscine et remonte les petites souris qui tombent dans l'escalier de cave trop glissant. Par contre elle m'offre des papillons, des pigeons parfois, des plumes de poules et des lzards. C'est assez tordant de la voir coucher au soleil avec une queue de lzard au coin des lvres en train de tournoyer.



> Attention, jamais laisser la clef sur la porte quand on a un chat... Le mien avait russi  s'enfermer en essayant de sortir, on a t oblig de dfoncer la porte (si, si : authentique)


+1, la mienne avait bloquer la poigne vers le haut et en voyant qu'elle n'arrivait plus  la descendre et  sortir, elle a paniqu et a fait tomber une chaise entre le mur, l'tagre et la porte. On a du forcer une fentre.



> Ouai bof, le chien de mes voisins le fait aussi, il arrive  baisser la poigne avec une de ses pattes avant


Ouais mais il a beaucoup plus de force qu'un chat



> je ne compare pas, je donne mon avis par rapport  mon "exprience" c'est tout 
> sinon le chat qui ouvre les portes c'est trop fort  
> 1pt pour les chats


ahh enfin!



> la chienne de mon voisin les ouvre dans les 2 sens, 
> faut bien faire semblant de trouver des avantages aux chats pour montrer qu'on est pas sctaires comme la mga coalition des "chatteux"


Euh mon chat aussi ouvre les portes dans les deux sens. Le seul moyen de l'enfermer quelquepart c'est de fermer  cl. Du coup elle a une chatire dans la porte qui mne  la cave, a vite que je me lve en pleine nuit arme du tlphone (c'est tout ce que j'ai trouv) pour all voir si je suis pas en train de me faire cambrioler.

----------


## sebdu

> Euh mon chat aussi ouvre les portes dans les deux sens. Le seul moyen de l'enfermer quelquepart c'est de fermer  cl. Du coup elle a une chatire dans la porte qui mne  la cave, a vite que je me lve en pleine nuit arme du tlphone (c'est tout ce que j'ai trouv) pour all voir si je suis pas en train de me faire cambrioler.


 ::ave::   pour ton chat !

----------


## sebdu

> Il ne lui a pas fallu une semaine pour savoir prendre la poigne entre ses deux pattes pour la faire tourner.


un  ::ave::  de plus
comme quoi, il y a des bons chez les chiens et les chats (pas mes chats  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## haltabush

Le plus fort, chez les chats, c'est qu'ils doivent faire un bon de 1 mtre pour choper la poigner ^^

----------


## Yazoo70

R4H je suis deg!!
J'ai vu ce thread pendant les cours toute a l 'heure je me suis dit je vais mettre des photos de ma gerbille, elle va gagner haut la main...
Et je rentre chez moi a 4H et je la trouve raide comme une planche, juste ce jour la quoi  ::cry::   ::cry:: 
Bref du coup je pourrais pas participer  ce concours...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> R4H je suis deg!!
> J'ai vu ce thread pendant les cours toute a l 'heure je me suis dit je vais mettre des photos de ma gerbille, elle va gagner haut la main...
> Et je rentre chez moi a 4H et je la trouve raide comme une planche, juste ce jour la quoi  
> Bref du coup je pourrais pas participer  ce concours...


Alors l, toutes mes condolances !  :8O: 

J'ai connu a, j'avais une gerbille morte  2 ans et demi... Ca m'as fait un choc quand elle est morte...

Je suis de tous cur avec toi !

----------


## Yazoo70

Ouai ca craint, elle avait 3 ans donc elle est morte de vieillesse ppre donc ca va
Pas comme ma gerbille d'avant qui est morte d'une tumeur sur le bide, mais bon ca c'est trop terrible...

----------


## sebdu

dsol pour toi...
mais c'est quoi une gerbille?
je crois que tu peux quand mme mettre des photos, a lui fera une reconnaissance  titre posthume   ::D:

----------


## Dia_FR

c'est une espce de souris du dsert, vachement plus mignon qu'une souris de base

la mienne tait morte pasque je l'avais lave  l'eau et au savon (j'tais trs jeune  ::?: )

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bon j ai reuploader les photos  ::D:  tu peux me valider a nouveau patron  ::D:

----------


## Yazoo70

> dsol pour toi...
> mais c'est quoi une gerbille?
> je crois que tu peux quand mme mettre des photos, a lui fera une reconnaissance  titre posthume


Encore faudrait-il que j'en ai :p

Sinon gratz pour le coup du savon ^^ !!

----------


## sebdu

> Un grand bravo  ton chat :  
> Y a pas  dire, les chats quand mme c'est super rigolo.. Mais bon, j'aime beaucoup les chiens aussi 
> Par exemple, mes parents ont 2 chats et 1 chien (un labrador)... Un des chats prend le chien pour sa mre et le chien ne fait absolument rien contre les chats, il est totalement soumis, c'est trop rigolo... Le mien c'tait quand le petit dernier (celui qui prend mon chien pour sa mre) s'amusait  mordre et  griffer le chien pour jouer... Mon chien se laissait totalement faire et nous regarder avec l'air de dire "c'est un jeune, il faut bien qu'il s'amuse" ^^


le principal problme quand tu as un chat depuis quelques temps et que tu prends un chien, c'est que le chat en profite ds le dbut pour asseoir son autorit (et c'est normal) donc forcment ensuite le chien est soumis et ne mange pas tant que le chat n'a pas mang. et l perso je dis connard de chat
par contre quand tu as un chien et que tu prends un jeune chat, le chien (si il est bien "quilibr") ne vas rien lui faire et le considrer comme appartenant  sa meute et "l'adopter" et tu te retrouves avec un chat qui dort avec le chien voire sur le chien. et l je dis bravo au chien  ::king::  (pour sa tolrance face  ce petit animal insignifiant... ::mouarf::   ::aie:: )
donc 2 000 000 000 de points pour les chiens 
il est vrai que j'ai vu des chats qui "adoptaient" de jeunes chiens mais c'est plus rare

----------


## Yazoo70

Perso si j'avais un chien, je stresserait de prendre un chat, de peur qu'il le grignotte...

----------


## Mamilie

> le principal problme quand tu as un chat depuis quelques temps et que tu prends un chien, c'est que le chat en profite ds le dbut pour asseoir son autorit (et c'est normal) donc forcment ensuite le chien est soumis et ne mange pas tant que le chat n'a pas mang. et l perso je dis connard de chat
> par contre quand tu as un chien et que tu prends un jeune chat, le chien (si il est bien "quilibr") ne vas rien lui faire et le considrer comme appartenant  sa meute et "l'adopter" et tu te retrouves avec un chat qui dort avec le chien voire sur le chien. et l je dis bravo au chien  (pour sa tolrance face  ce petit animal insignifiant... )
> donc 2 000 000 000 de points pour les chiens 
> il est vrai que j'ai vu des chats qui "adoptaient" de jeunes chiens mais c'est plus rare


Pfffff n'importe quoi! Mon chat s'occupe de tout ce qui arrive sans dfense, mme le rat de mon pte alors ta thorie  2 balles... Moarf! Surtout que le [censur parce que norme gros mot] de chien du voisin a tu 2 petits chatons juste par jalousie.

----------


## sebdu

> Pfffff n'importe quoi! Mon chat s'occupe de tout ce qui arrive sans dfense, mme le rat de mon pte alors ta thorie  2 balles... Moarf! Surtout que le [censur parce que norme gros mot] de chien du voisin a tu 2 petits chatons juste par jalousie.


si tu relis ce que j'avais crit, j'avais prcis 


> s'il est bien "quilibr"


 ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

> le principal problme quand tu as un chat depuis quelques temps et que tu prends un chien, c'est que le chat en profite ds le dbut pour asseoir son autorit (et c'est normal) donc forcment ensuite le chien est soumis et ne mange pas tant que le chat n'a pas mang. et l perso je dis connard de chat


Et l perso je dis crtin de chien  ::mouarf:: 



> si tu relis ce que j'avais crit, j'avais prcis


Si si j'ai bien lu mais j'ai rarement vu un chien qui s'quilibre tout seul, a demande beaucoup d'ducation.

----------


## sebdu

> Et l perso je dis crtin de chien 
> 
> Si si j'ai bien lu mais j'ai rarement vu un chien qui s'quilibre tout seul, a demande beaucoup d'ducation.


parfaitement d'accord avec toi sur les deux points,
il n'aurait aucun mal  croquer la tte du chat mais ne le fait pas, srement parce que le chat est suffisamment mchant et agile pour lui massacrer la truffe ds qu'il approche un peu trop prs et il aura raison de ne pas prendre de risque.
Et pour ce qui est de l'ducation, il est obligatoire d'duquer son chien si on veut pouvoir le sortir, recevoir des amis chez soi etc...
personnellement je connais des gens qui ont des stafforshires, des rottweillers
qui sont aussi gentils qu'un labrador 
tout dpend de l'environnement dans lequel ils vivent,
si le chien est maltrait, ne mange pas assez, est tout le temps attach ou enferm, c'est "normal" qu'il pte un cable et dans ce cas l je ne suis pas sur que l'ducation serve  grand chose ( moins de le rouer de coups  longueur de journe et encore, a risque d'aggraver les choses et en faire un chien fou qui bouffe les gosses)
et pour anticiper les remarques qui devraient suivre, je prcise qu'un chien bien duqu n'est pas un chien qui a reu des coups, car moins il reoit de coups mieux il est duqu car il fait tout pour son "matre" et pas par peur de lui
 ::D: 
je n'ai jamais frapp mon chien et  la chasse il est parfait !! ::king:: 
ce qui n'empche que je suis bredouille depuis le 2 septembre  ::mouarf3::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Et l perso je dis crtin de chien 
> 
> Si si j'ai bien lu mais j'ai rarement vu un chien qui s'quilibre tout seul, a demande beaucoup d'ducation.


double + 1

quand ma mere a pris la chienne , notre vieux matou a voulu s'en occuper comme si c'tait son petit (sauf que bon ..deja petit un golden crois griffon c'est aussi gros qu un chat  ::aie:: ). Lorsque nous avons pris peach , heureusement que le vieux tait la car la chienne faisait des crises de jalousies. et elle a recommencer pareil avec le dernier. Et pourtant notre chienne c est tout les jours en foret avec ma mere + des cours d'agility. DONC aucune raison d'tre jalouse. 

(bon pour notre matou c'est peut parce qu il a t lev par un lapin qu il est si cool)

----------


## Gueritarish

> ce qui n'empche que je suis bredouille depuis le 2 septembre


Ce qui n'est pas plus mal... Tueur de petit nanimaux  ::langue::

----------


## haltabush

> Ce qui n'est pas plus mal... Tueur de petit nanimaux


Mangeur de poulet lev en batterie (ou pas?)
Ben oui, mieux vaut manger des btes qui ont bien vcu (enfin... librement du moins) que promouvoir la pollution de notre belle Bretagne avec les conditions d'levage que l'on sait (castration a vif des porcs, touffement industriels des poussins pas standards -les noirs, notamment  :8O: -, ...)

----------


## sebdu

> Ce qui n'est pas plus mal... Tueur de petit nanimaux


je comprends parfaitement qu'on n'apprcie pas la chasse mais j'aime vraiment a et manger une perdrix, une bcasse ou des grives, j'adore 
 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ce qui n'est pas plus mal... Tueur de petit nanimaux


Mais heu, un bon maigret de col-vert au foie gras (fermiers  ::love:: ), ca glisse tout seul.

----------


## jbrasselet

Je suis pas un grand fan de la chasse mais si c'est pour manger  ::aie:: 

Sebdu t'es un bon ou un mauvais chasseur?  ::mouarf:: 

Oh une galinette cendre!  ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> Je suis pas un grand fan de la chasse mais si c'est pour manger 
> 
> Sebdu t'es un bon ou un mauvais chasseur? 
> 
> Oh une galinette cendre!


Ben, il tire sur tout ce qui bouge...

----------


## sebdu

> Je suis pas un grand fan de la chasse mais si c'est pour manger 
> 
> Sebdu t'es un bon ou un mauvais chasseur? 
> 
> Oh une galinette cendre!


je ne chasse pas la galinette cendre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

Ca n'empche pas de tirer sur tout ce qui bouge  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ca n'empche pas de tirer sur tout ce qui bouge


a doit tre super meurtrier de jouer  "1, 2, 3..soleil"  la chasse  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca n'empche pas de tirer sur tout ce qui bouge


comme le "chasseur" de Bigard  ::mrgreen:: 






 ::dehors::

----------


## Mamilie

Ou c'est que tu as vu un lch de salope d'levage toi?

----------


## sebdu

gueritarish, je n'ai jamais essay mais a doit faire mal  ::mouarf:: 



> Ca n'empche pas de tirer sur tout ce qui bouge


bon, histoire de couper court  toutes ces remarques de gens qui n'ont que des ides reues et gnralisent tant qu'ils peuvent, je vais vous expliquer ce que c'est la chasse pour moi:
- on ne tire pas sans avoir identifi le gibier (rgle n1 quand tu passes ton permis)
- on ne massacre pas le gibier si on veut pouvoir chasser l'anne suivante (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les chasseurs sinon je ne serais pas bredouille ::evilred:: )
aprs il y a toutes les rgles de scurit que je n'numererais pas 
et pour info, cette anne avec un ami on va amnager sa proprit pour la chasse (cultures  gibier, dmaquisage, rfction des cltures)
et tablir des rgles strictes pour les personnes qui voudront venir chasser (limite du nombre d'animaux prlevs par jour, interdiction de laisser les douilles et obligation de passer par les portails) et ceux qui dcideront qu'ils n'ont pas  respecter ces rgles, on a prvu de les repeindre avec des paintballs  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

> lch de salope d'levage toi?


l a m'intresse   ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ceux qui dcideront qu'ils n'ont pas  respecter ces rgles, on a prvu de les repeindre avec des paintballs


Sur tourelles automatiques, comme dans HL ou CS  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

> Sur tourelles automatiques, comme dans HL ou CS


en close combat c'est plus marrant mais faudra faire gaffe  les prvenir que ce sont des pistolets  peinture  ::aie:: 
je vais arrter pour aujourd'hui, il faut que je bosse, je reviens  18 h

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ou c'est que tu as vu un lch de salope d'levage toi?





> l a m'intresse


perso, je prfre "la sauvage", certes plus rare et plus dure  attraper, mais la qualit est incomparable. Dommage que la plupart du temps, il faille les prendre en traitre (alcool et/ou drogue)  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> en close combat c'est plus marrant mais faudra faire gaffe  les prvenir que ce sont des pistolets  peinture


tu le mets dans le rglment, sur une brochure dispo  l'entre.

----------


## Mamilie

Ou alors tu laisses tomber la colle et tu arrtes de buter des animaux et surtout d'en parler sur le topic de cette lection o beaucoup aime les animaux en vie.
Je suis trs heureuse que le massif qui surplombe mon village soit un domaine protg ainsi que la fort et les prairies voisines. Pas de chasse, des oiseaux dans les arbres, des fleurs sauvages trs rares qui ne sont pas pitines, pas besoin d'avoir peur de tomber sur un adepte de la chasse  la galinette cendre, pas besoin de porter un gilet dsastreux orange fluo pour ramasser des champignons dans la partie autorise et si on est courageux, une balade  l'aube permet de surprendre un groupe de chevreuils en train de ruminer ou une biche avec son faon  la fin de l't. C'est quand mme plus joli qu'un steack.

----------


## Gueritarish

> C'est quand mme plus joli qu'un steack.


Pas sur... C'est quand mme beau un steack (je suis un carnivore invtr  ::D: )
 ::aie::  

Pardon Maman Mamilie ^^

----------


## haltabush

Ben, une biche c'est super joli, c'est vrai!
Il suffit de l'imaginer dans son assite... Mmmh les pavs de biche de Nol dernier... j'ai faim, l, d'un coup  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est quand mme plus joli qu'un steack.





> Pas sur... C'est quand mme beau un steack (je suis un carnivore invtr )
>  
> 
> Pardon Maman Mamilie ^^


 :8O:  celle-la, j'aurais pas os la faire. 

Sinon + 1 pour Mamilie, moi j'essaye d'observer les marmottes, c'est qd meme plus facile  faire que biches, faons ...

----------


## Mamilie

> celle-la, j'aurais pas os la faire. 
> 
> Sinon + 1 pour Mamilie, moi j'essaye d'observer les marmottes, c'est qd meme plus facile  faire que biches, faons ...


Merci d'ailleurs c'tait d'assez mauvais got.

J'ai pass des heures dans l'herbe, petite, avec des jumelles pour observer les marmottes, elles sont assez nerveuses et se barrent ds que le vent tourne. C'tait dans les Alpes prs de Barcelonnette. Ici les seules marmottes sont de race homo sapiens endormicus et celles l ne voient jamais de biche, faut se lever trop tt pendant les vacances  :;): .

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les chevreuils quand ils sont dans leur phase "je fais la vache", c'est que si tu te places face au vent et que tu restes sans bouger  environ 30m, ils s'en foutent et tu peux faire de jolies photos.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

un steak saignant y a que sa de vrai , mais autant je suis un carnivore autant la chasse a tout vas me bourre le n....  .  Je pense que l'homme est omnivore et il est prouv que la viande fait partie de son rgime alimentaire. Mais ce que je ne peux accepter c'est la vivisection , les fourrures et la chasse  l'arrache et autres braconnage. 

Ici a Genve la chasse est tout simplement interdite et j'en suis fort aise pour toute les raison qu'a donner mamilie. La regulation est fait par les gardes forestier et qui font appelle aux chasseur lorsque ncessaire. Tout cette viande est ensuite revendu a des boucheries qui vendent de la chasse.

----------


## Gueritarish

> Merci d'ailleurs c'tait d'assez mauvais got.
> 
> J'ai pass des heures dans l'herbe, petite, avec des jumelles pour observer les marmottes, elles sont assez nerveuses et se barrent ds que le vent tourne. C'tait dans les Alpes prs de Barcelonnette. Ici les seules marmottes sont de race homo sapiens endormicus et celles l ne voient jamais de biche, faut se lever trop tt pendant les vacances .
> 
> Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les chevreuils quand ils sont dans leur phase "je fais la vache", c'est que si tu te places face au vent et que tu restes sans bouger  environ 30m, ils s'en foutent et tu peux faire de jolies photos.


Mouais, si tu n'en ris pas, c'est que l'autre alternative est moins joyeuse  :8O: ... Il ne s'agit pas l de ma faon de pens ... Depuis le temps, je pensais que vous auriez compris. Je prfre de loin voir les animaux dans la nature que dans une assiette (j'ai pas dis la mienne vous remarquerez... je suis pas trs friand de viande "bizarre"...perdrix, faisan, palombe ...).
Et j'ai pu observer des biches en pleine nature et je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse les chasser... Mais bon, on chasse aussi des animaux dans le but d'obtenir leurs fourrures ou leurs dfences (l je pense au camlon... les dfences de camlon, c'est super rare... )

Bref, heureusement et malheureusement que les zoos existent...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> bon j ai reuploader les photos  tu peux me valider a nouveau patron


C'est ok  ::king:: 

Bon aprs le mini-troll chien-chat et celui de la chasse, je vais donner mon avis vu que j'tais pas l ce weekend et que ce dragon vis sans moi  ::aie:: 

Dj, les trolls chien-chat "le mien il est mieux" c'est d'un puril absolu !  ::evilred::  Tous les animaux sur terre ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvnients en fonction de leurs capacits physique. Le chat sera plus curieux et indpendant que le chien qui lui sera plus associatif et protecteur. Ca sert  rien de dire que le chat est un con ou que le chien n'as rien dans le crne... de toutes faon c'est vrai ! Autant le chien que le chat sont bien en dessous de nous au niveau du *cerveau* (et uniquement l, attention). Par contre je vous met au dfi de sauter 6 fois votre taille comme le chat ou de broyer un tronc d'arbre gros comme votre cuisse comme le chien.
On connais tous des gens con autant que d'animaux...

Ensuite pour la chasse, c'est clair, je supporte pas la vision du chasseur qui butte une biche. Mais d'un autre cot, regarder comment on abat les pauvres vaches ou les poulets dans les abattoir, c'est franchement pas mieux (mme si dans certains, c'est plus cool, c'est loin d'tre gnralis).
Bref, manger de la viande est un acte cruel au plus haut point... et le pire c'est qu'on fait a depuis 3 millions d'anne !!!

----------


## Mamilie

> Mouais, si tu n'en ris pas, c'est que l'autre alternative est moins joyeuse ... Il ne s'agit pas l de ma faon de pens ... Depuis le temps, je pensais que vous auriez compris. Je prfre de loin voir les animaux dans la nature que dans une assiette (j'ai pas dis la mienne vous remarquerez... je suis pas trs friand de viande "bizarre"...perdrix, faisan, palombe ...).
> Et j'ai pu observer des biches en pleine nature et je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse les chasser... Mais bon, on chasse aussi des animaux dans le but d'obtenir leurs fourrures ou leurs dfences (l je pense au camlon... les dfences de camlon, c'est super rare... )
> 
> Bref, heureusement et malheureusement que les zoos existent...


J'ai pas envie de rire ce matin, c'est lundi, attend demain voir vendredi en ce qui concerne la chasse.  :;):  Mais j'ai pas voulu te vexer. J'aime aussi un bon steack de temps en temps mais a me rassure de me dire que a provient d'une vache d'levage qui n'est pas menace d'extinction.

Par contre si la chasse au jeune coq pteux intresse quelqu'un je serais tout  fait open si quelqu'un voulait bien me le descendre de son chelle sociale celui l.

Oui d'ailleurs tu sais il existe des alternatives aux zoos: les rserves naturelles, le seul problme c'est que c'est trs difficile  protger contre les braconniers. Maintenant si on utilisait l'arme pour protger les animaux sauvages au lieu de devoir protger l'homme contre lui mme, le problme serait rgl. Mais ceci est une autre histoire alimentaire de Balrog. Bon heureusement que les zoos font de plus en plus de progrs et lvent de nombreuses espces protges dont une toute petite sorte de chevreuil qui est n  Ble dbut du mois. C'est assez passionnant de parler avec un conservateur de zoo des ides reues sur les parcs animaliers. Surtout quand la conclusion est que malheureusement aucun aquarium ne sera assez grand pour sauver la dernire baleine.

----------


## haltabush

> et le pire c'est qu'on fait a depuis 3 millions d'anne !!!


Je ne crois pas, au dbut il me semble qu'on tait pas encore vraiment omnivore. Et on a aussi eu une priode de charognards.

edit : d'ailleurs, dans l'absolu, on est tous des charognards, hormis nos amis chasseurs ou abatteurs (je sais pas si a se dit a, enfin vous m'aurez compris).

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Je ne crois pas, au dbut il me semble qu'on tait pas encore vraiment omnivore. Et on a aussi eu une priode de charognards.
> 
> edit : d'ailleurs, dans l'absolu, on est tous des charognards, hormis nos amis chasseurs ou abatteurs (je sais pas si a se dit a, enfin vous m'aurez compris).


faux car par dfinition un charognard mangent de la viande en dcomposition.

nous somme plus proche d'un systme de meute , ou le chasseur ramene le repas pour sa meute.  ::):

----------


## haltabush

Tu es sr pour le coup de la dcomposition? Si une hyne trouve de la bouffe fraiche, elle ne va quand mme pas cracher dessus... Je vais chercher la dfinition ^^

edit : l'article est plutot lger...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charognard

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu es sr pour le coup de la dcomposition? Si une hyne trouve de la bouffe fraiche, elle ne va quand mme pas cracher dessus... Je vais chercher la dfinition ^^
> 
> edit : l'article est plutot lger...
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charognard


Une hyne est avant tout un chasseur en meute. Les charognes ne sont qu'une partie de leur alimentation qui augmente quand les proies vivantes se font rares.

Le vautour est un vrai charognard, il n'est pas habile en vol et chasse trs mal. En plus il est trs peureux et s'approche peu des autres animaux vivants. Mais a ne l'empche pas pour autant d'achever une proie puise qui tarde  mourir et ne peut plus du tout se dfendre.

Edit: en fait je crois que les seuls vrais charognards qui attendent toujours la dcomposition sont les espces de mouches qu'on utilise en mdecine lgale.

----------


## sebdu

> tu le mets dans le rglment, sur une brochure dispo  l'entre.


c'est dj prvu  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

> Ou alors tu laisses tomber la colle et tu arrtes de buter des animaux et surtout d'en parler sur le topic de cette lection o beaucoup aime les animaux en vie.


pourquoi devrais-je laisser tomber la colle ??  ::roll:: 
pour ce qui est d'arrter d'en parler parce que a ne vous plait pas, d'accord



> Je suis trs heureuse que le massif qui surplombe mon village soit un domaine protg ainsi que la fort et les prairies voisines. Pas de chasse, des oiseaux dans les arbres, des fleurs sauvages trs rares qui ne sont pas pitines, pas besoin d'avoir peur de tomber sur un adepte de la chasse  la galinette cendre, pas besoin de porter un gilet dsastreux orange fluo pour ramasser des champignons dans la partie autorise et si on est courageux, une balade  l'aube permet de surprendre un groupe de chevreuils en train de ruminer ou une biche avec son faon  la fin de l't. C'est quand mme plus joli qu'un steack.


d'accord avec toi mais je ne changerai pas d'avis sur ma (une de mes) passion
 ::D:

----------


## sebdu

> En plus il est trs peureux et s'approche peu des autres animaux vivants. Mais a ne l'empche pas pour autant d'achever une proie puise qui tarde  mourir et ne peut plus du tout se dfendre.


je ne suis pas sur que le vautour soit peureux (en groupe), il n'y a qu' voir les multiples reportages o on voit des vautours "voler" les carcasses  des coyotes ou encore des lycaons (je ne pense pas qu'ils osent faire a  une meute de lions)
et pour ce qui est d'achever, il ne l'achve pas, il commence  la manger avant qu'elle soit morte car elle ne peut plus se dfendre 


et si vous voulez un vrai charognard il y a le gypaete barbu qui ne se nourrit que d'os (moelle)

----------


## SnakemaN

Attention B!M il revient !!  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Bon il s'est pass quoi en 27 pages ?
J'avoue que j'ai pas tout lu, pas le courage, j'ai vu des passages avec des vautours et d'autres trucs chelous.  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

M'en parle pas...

----------


## SnakemaN

> M'en parle pas...


Loool Ou est charlie version lapin crtin, ca bosse dur chez Ubi Soft  ::mouarf:: 
Trop marrante c't'image, le mieux tu l'a met en fond d'cran (bon courage pour trouver les icnes  ::aie:: )

----------


## sebdu

> Bon il s'est pass quoi en 27 pages ?
> J'avoue que j'ai pas tout lu, pas le courage, j'ai vu des passages avec des vautours et d'autres trucs chelous.


rien d'intressant mais je me suis bien amus quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Loool Ou est charlie version lapin crtin, ca bosse dur chez Ubi Soft 
> Trop marrante c't'image, le mieux tu l'a met en fond d'cran (bon courage pour trouver les icnes )


Fallait pas le dire 2 fois, ay en fond d'cran !

----------


## Mamilie

> Fallait pas le dire 2 fois, ay en fond d'cran !


Moi j'aime bien la machine  caf, au moins c'est du optimis  fond!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je rappelle (parce que c'est mon boulot de maitre suprme de cette lection) que les inscriptions et les photos (10 maxi) doivent tre termines le lundi 5 novembre 2007  midi (12h00 GMT+1).

Je rappelle aussi que les lapins crtins ne sont pas des animaux domestiques... Hier soir encore, j'ai voulu jouer  1, 2, 3, soleil avec eux et ils ont pas rigol... Ce ne sont donc pas des animaux domestiques...

Merci de votre attention.

----------


## SnakemaN

> Fallait pas le dire 2 fois, ay en fond d'cran !


C'est un coup a glander rien qu'en mattant son fond d'cran  ::lol::

----------


## Gueritarish

Et voil, il se la joue organisateur attentionn alors que la deadline est pour ainsi dire dans plus d'un mois (7semaines prcisemment... )  :8O:  ... pathtique... Une dmonstration de pouvoir qui ne rime  rien... Je te donnerais des cours si tu veux. On intitulera a... (ah, non, cette rplique  un copyright  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## xxxcapxxx

je remarque que j'ai le seul animal fan de tv ....

----------


## bakaneko

> je remarque que j'ai le seul animal fan de tv ....


On dit animal intoxiqu par la _Tl Ralit_ que son maitre regarde avec assiduit  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> On dit animal intoxiqu par la _Tl Ralit_ que son maitre regarde avec assiduit


cette photo a t prise en mon absence ! je nie avoir quoique ce soit a faire avec ceci  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> cette photo a t prise en mon absence ! je nie avoir quoique ce soit a faire avec ceci


OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhh la belle esquive... Jolie, je dois dire!!! Digne des grands matres de l'esquive : les anguilles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

Joey ne regarde que les documentaires animaliers et les dessins anims. Elle fuit le sport mais bizarrement elle aimait bien Rex il y a quelques annes, douce priode o nous fmes toutes deux cloues au lit pendant plusieurs semaines...

C'est quand mme assez drle de voir son chat chercher des oiseaux derrire le poste de tl ou se prendre la vitre de plein fouet en ayant voulu attraper un lapin crt... euh un papillon  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et voil, il se la joue organisateur attentionn alors que la deadline est pour ainsi dire dans plus d'un mois (7semaines prcisemment... )  ... pathtique... Une dmonstration de pouvoir qui ne rime  rien...


Mais euh...  ::calim2::  ::pleure::

----------


## Mamilie

Beurk! J'ai march sur une souris ce matin... Elle est morte de trouille j'ai l'impression,  force de se faire laver srement. Elle devait avoir le coeur fragile.

----------


## Gueritarish

> Beurk! J'ai march sur une souris ce matin... Elle est morte de trouille j'ai l'impression,  force de se faire laver srement. Elle devait avoir le coeur fragile.


Tu as march sur une souris??? Tu devais tre bien rveill  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Beurk! J'ai march sur une souris ce matin...


Elle avait une molette? ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu as march sur une souris??? Tu devais tre bien rveill


Ouais c'est bon elle tait sur le tapis  ct du lit, juste l o je pose mes pieds quand je me lve.



> Elle avait une molette?


Apakompri ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ouais c'est bon elle tait sur le tapis  ct du lit, juste l o je pose mes pieds quand je me lve.


Belle esquive  :;): 



> Apakompri


Bah une souris d'ordi ^^

----------


## Mamilie

Moarf

----------


## zodd

> Moarf


Miaou ::aie:: 

Bon ca va je  ::arrow::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Elle avait une molette?


Tu veut dire, comme ami ? Ben oui, l'ami-molette !  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Tu veut dire, comme ami ? Ben oui, l'ami-molette !


Vous auriez pas vu sa cl? ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Est-ce que vous l'auriez mang cette souris? Vous me semblez lgrement atteints...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Vous auriez pas vu sa cl?





> Est-ce que vous l'auriez mang cette souris? Vous me semblez lgrement atteints...


Si jeu de mot il y a, compris, je n'ai pas...  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Pourtant c'est toi qui a commenc avec ton ami... Tu dois donc tre le plus atteint des deux. Ca doit tre l'effet spider-cochon.

L'abus de simpsons est dangeureux pour la sant, fait gaffe!

----------


## Gueritarish

> Si jeu de mot il y a, compris, je n'ai pas...


 molette j'imagine...

----------


## zodd

> molette j'imagine...


hh:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clef_(o....C3.A0_molette

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> molette j'imagine...


Ay, j'ai compris !  ::fou::

----------


## lakitrid

Ah wikipedia a propos de la Cl anglaise (cf lien au dessus) :




> Il s'agit aussi de l'outil prfr des gangsters, qui pourront, grce  son arodynamisme,  sa maniabilit, et  sa puissance, molester les individus qui ne sont pas d'accord avec eux.


au cas o vous l'auriez rat  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Ah wikipedia a propos de la Cl anglaise (cf lien au dessus) :
> 
> au cas o vous l'auriez rat


ENOOOOOOOOORRRRRMMMME Merci Lakitrid d'avoir mis cette citation que j'avais totalement zapp... Vive wikipdia...  ::roll:: 

DDT : C'est bon,  peine 42 minutes pour comprendre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> DDT : C'est bon,  peine 42 minutes pour comprendre


 ::salo::

----------


## zodd

> Ah wikipedia a propos de la Cl anglaise (cf lien au dessus) :
> 
> 
> 
> au cas o vous l'auriez rat


Carrment, moi mme je n'avais pas vu.. mais respect aussi d'avoir lu cette dfinition... ::king::

----------


## lakitrid

> Carrment, moi mme je n'avais pas vu.. mais respect aussi d'avoir lu cette dfinition...


Wikipedia ca aide a passer le temps  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Wikipedia ca aide a passer le temps


perso, pour passer le temps, je lance google et je tape une recherche les yeux ferms, de fois je tombe sur des trucs bien graves  ::fou::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

mais vous avez failli laisser crever bb Balrog !  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

vu que je ne peux pas parler de ce qui me plait (et a concerne le sujet puisque c'est li  mon chien) je boude...
nan, c'est pas vrai  ::mouarf::  mais l j'ai trop de boulot  ::piou::

----------


## zodd

ca manque tout de mme d'originalit tout ca .. beaucoup de chat et quelques chien... me sens seul l.. personne veut s'inscrire avec un animal un peu diffrent?

----------


## haltabush

Je peux adopter une fourmis, si ca peut t'aider.
J'ai un chouette balrog  prsenter, aussi, mais c'est pas que le mien.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> ca manque tout de mme d'originalit tout ca .. beaucoup de chat et quelques chien... me sens seul l.. personne veut s'inscrire avec un animal un peu diffrent?


j'arrivais pas a remettre la main sur les photo de mon dfunt chinchilla  ::(:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je vois a





> 





> (je vais te le ddicacer ce smiley  force)





> 


C'est sympa, je commence  les collectionner  ::D: 
Ils sont tous pour moi et ils sont tous de DDT  ::twisted:: 
A croire qu'il a pas beaucoup de vocabulaire ^^

----------


## haltabush

Je peux? 
t'es quand mme un peu  ::salo::  avec lui  ::):

----------


## sebdu

> ca manque tout de mme d'originalit tout ca .. beaucoup de chat et quelques chien... me sens seul l.. personne veut s'inscrire avec un animal un peu diffrent?


j'ai dj essay, ils ne veulent pas, pourtant a serait amusant si il y avait une araigne ou un animal de ce genre,
(un(e) iguane c'tait dj fort)  ::king::

----------


## zodd

> j'ai dj essay, ils ne veulent pas, pourtant a serait amusant si il y avait une araigne ou un animal de ce genre,
> (un(e) iguane c'tait dj fort)


pourquoi ils ne veulent pas?

----------


## sebdu

> pourquoi ils ne veulent pas?


j'avais fait un post en demandant l'inscription d'animaux "bizarres", et il n'y a eu que toi avec gaya  t'tre inscrit, personnellement je ne connais personne qui ait un "pet" original, 
enfin si mais c'est on ne parle pas de la mme chose 
(apparemment a s'crit pareil(????), dommage     )

----------


## shadowmoon

Les inscriptions sont closes ? car en animal, autre que chien et chat, j'ai mon lapin "domino"  proposer

----------


## Mamilie

Tu parles tu as le temps de le prendre 10 fois en photo jusqu'en novembre sauf si c'est une race de lapin en plastique avec de oreilles dvisables. Dans ce cas l tu le fais chanter et tu laisses tomber!
Mais bon si c'est un vrai poilu avec des taches noires sur le doc, vas y!

----------


## sebdu

bienvenue  domino 
 ::lahola::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais bon si c'est un vrai poilu avec des taches noires


J'ai dit "domino", car comme un domino, il a le pelage blanc avec une grande "raie" noire le long de la colonne vertebrale + des points noir de chaque cot !

----------


## sebdu

> J'ai dit "domino", car comme un domino, il a le pelage blanc avec une grande "raie" noire le long de la colonne vertebrale + des points noir de chaque cot !


tu aurais d l'appeler coccinelle (albinos) alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Tu parles tu as le temps de le prendre 10 fois en photo jusqu'en novembre sauf si c'est une race de lapin en plastique avec de oreilles dvisables. Dans ce cas l tu le fais chanter et tu laisses tomber!
> Mais bon si c'est un vrai poilu avec des taches noires sur le doc, vas y!


Pourquoi tes vous contre l'originalit ?

On a dit un animal de compagnie. Pas d'autres prcisions...

----------


## shadowmoon

> coccinelle (albinos)


c'est un peu tir par les cheveux, donc ca mrite un gros  ::mouarf3::

----------


## sebdu

> c'est un peu tir par les cheveux,


compltement tir par les cheveux, voire mme train sur plusieurs mtres

----------


## Mamilie

Oui on a dit un animal:  :;): 



> Un animal (du latin animus, souffle, ou principe vital) est un tre vivant sensible capable de mouvement et de perception. Ceci n'est cependant pas suffisant, car cette dfinition inclurait certaines espces monocellulaires comme les protozoaires qui leur sont trs diffrentes pour diverses raisons. Les animaux sont des espces pluricellulaires. On utilise parfois ce terme pour opposer les animaux aux humains (bien que ces derniers fassent partie du rgne animal) ou aux plantes. D'autre part, le sens commun ne retient pas comme rellement  animal  les organismes du type ponge (Porifres), corail, ou anmones de mer, dont le mode de vie se rapproche de celui des plantes.
> Toutes les espces d'animaux partagent un certain nombre de particularits et de besoins comme le besoin en oxygne, le besoin en eaux. Ces besoins impliquent la prsence de systme ou d'appareil fonctionnel capable d'effectuer certaines tches. Le besoin en eaux implique d'avoir un systme de rgulation osmotique mais aussi la reproduction pour dvelopper l'espce, sans quoi, invitablement cette espce disparatrait aprs un certain temps. Pour assimiler les substances ncessaires  sa vie qu'il puise d'autres organismes vivants, l'animal a besoin d'un systme de digestion et donc d'un systme d'excrtion. Les animaux possdent galement des systmes trs divers de locomotion, de perception. En outre, ils possdent divers systmes de circulation de fluide  l'intrieur du corps et de coordination des diffrentes cellules. La mort ne semble pas en faire partie des caractristiques fondamentales, car certaines espces d'ponges semblent immortelles. L'organisation interne des animaux peut tre de complexit trs variable, depuis la colonie de cellules relativement amorphes que forment les ponges, jusqu'aux organisations trs complexes des insectes ou des vertbrs.


On retiendra donc un animal est un tre vivant sensible capable de mouvements et de perception qui n'est pas un humain ni une plante, qui a un besoin en eau et en oxygne.
Un animal de compagnie est un animal vivant au sein d'un foyer. (Oui ha ha elle a dit sein :op)

----------


## Gueritarish

> (Oui ha ha elle a dit sein :op)


mouarf?

----------


## BiM

> Oui on a dit un animal: 
> 
> On retiendra donc un animal est un tre vivant sensible capable de mouvements et de perception qui n'est pas un humain ni une plante, qui a un besoin en eau et en oxygne.
> Un animal de compagnie est un animal vivant au sein d'un foyer. (Oui ha ha elle a dit sein :op)


Ma peluche est un animal vivant... d'acariens  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> mouarf?


Euh ouais...  ::mouarf2::  toi mme!

Bon le lien c'est l'image... Non je prcise on sait jamais...

----------


## Mamilie

> Ma peluche est un animal vivant... d'acariens


Oui mais on ne peut en prsenter qu'un d'animal... Pas toute la famille  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> A croire qu'il a pas beaucoup de vocabulaire ^^


 ::salo:: 
nananreeee....



> Les inscriptions sont closes ? car en animal, autre que chien et chat, j'ai mon lapin "domino"  proposer


Je t'ai valid, bienvenu cher ami !  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

Je pense que tu devrais diter ta signature. A 30 pages c'est dj un bb troll... ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

"Je reviens parmi vous" (c) Gandalf 
pour rappeler qu'il manque encore des photos (et que comme l'lec... heu, le balrog d' cot, sans photo, pas de participation !).  :;): 

Maintenant, pour tre honnte, je vous dit a aussi pour remonter un peu le sujet qui, il faut bien l'avouer, dchaine moins les passions qu'une mine de photo de geekette toute aussi jolie les unes que les autres...  ::roll:: 

En esprant que a nourrisse un peu le dragon...  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> En esprant que a nourrisse un peu le dragon...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Comment peux-tu oser penser pourvoir rivaliser avec notre puissant blarog?
 ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf3::  Toujours aussi drole ce DDT

----------


## Bebel

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Comment peux-tu oser penser pourvoir rivaliser avec notre puissant blarog?
>   Toujours aussi drole ce DDT


L'espoir fait vivre. Et arrete tu es entrain de nourrir son chihuahua.

Argh moi zossi  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Bah, nourissons aussi le chihuahua, avec un peu de chance Balrogounet va le manger  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

> L'espoir fait vivre. Et arrete tu es entrain de nourrir son chihuahua.
> 
> Argh moi zossi


de toutes faons, moi les chihuahua, j'aime pas, c'est petit et a fait que grogner,
alors faisons le grandir encore un peu  ::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

> de toutes faons, moi les chihuahua, j'aime pas, c'est petit et a fait que grogner,
> alors faisons le grandir encore un peu


+1.. je deteste les yorkshare aussi !!!

----------


## zodd

Et le 500eme est pour moi !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Comment peux-tu oser penser pourvoir rivaliser avec notre puissant blarog?





> L'espoir fait vivre. Et arrete tu es entrain de nourrir son chihuahua.





> Bah, nourissons aussi le chihuahua, avec un peu de chance Balrogounet va le manger


 ::langue::

----------


## zodd

Merde j'avais mal lu.. c'etait 459..pffff. faut encore attendre..

----------


## sebdu

> +1.. je deteste les yorkshare aussi !!!


pareil, on peut mettre dans la catgorie des chiens qu'on aime pas tous ces petits chiens hargneux juste parce qu'ils sont petits
je prcise que tous les petits chiens ne sont pas hargneux et que certains le sont par "ncessit" (teckel) pour la chasse (et oui encore... mais j'arrte l c'tait juste pour mon argumentation) et que j'apprcie un grand nombre de petits chiens  ::D: 
(si l'Homme faisait a (j'inclus la femme aussi) a serait la guerre tout le temps, quoique.... il fait quelle taille Bush?)

----------


## shadowmoon

> yorksh*a*re


1) on dit yorkshire  

2) moi aussi je les dteste, quand j'en vois un, j'ai envie de m'en servir comme ballon de rudby pour faire un drop

----------


## Mamilie

> 1) on dit yorkshire 
> 
> 2) moi aussi je les dteste, quand j'en vois un, j'ai envie de m'en servir comme ballon de rudby pour faire un drop


D'ailleurs j'adorait la pub avec la mamie qui faisait des drop... C'tait pas mal.

----------


## sebdu

> D'ailleurs j'adorait la pub avec la mamie qui faisait des drop... C'tait pas mal.


et celle des nuls avec le chat ?  ::mouarf:: 
j'adore !
....ils ne devaient pas aimer les chats

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> et celle des nuls avec le chat ? 
> j'adore !
> ....ils ne devaient pas aimer les chats


Ca veux rien dire, j'adore les chats et je suis un gros fan du C.C.C. !!!  ::yaisse2:: 

Et puis, je suis le premier  dire que les chats sont plus que con... Ca n'empche que je les adores !

----------


## shadowmoon

> D'ailleurs j'adorait la pub avec la mamie qui faisait des drop... C'tait pas mal.


Perso, je trouve que le drop de bb, c'est qd meme limite,  ce stade la,  ca ne me fais plus rire

----------


## sebdu

> Et puis, je suis le premier  dire que les chats sont plus que con... Ca n'empche que je les adores !


a veut pas dire grand chose non plus  ::D: 
moi j'aime pas les chats (bien que je pense qu'il y ait des cons partout: chiens, chats...) et je l'assume
(a veut dire que j'aime les chiens malgr le fait qu'il y ait des cons parmi eux  ::oops:: 
ha non, je ne gnralise pas)

----------


## sebdu

> Perso, je trouve que le drop de bb, c'est qd meme limite,  ce stade la,  ca ne me fais plus rire


moi si  ::mouarf:: 
d'ailleurs est-ce que quelqu'un connait la blague:
une femme a des problmes pour accoucher: chaque fois qu'elle accouche, elle pousse tellement fort que le bb est jct et se fracasse contre le mur de la salle d'accouchement,
pour remdier  a ils font appel  un gardien de but (olmeta pour moi)
au moment de la sortie du bb le goal se met en position et plonge...
il arrte le bb et crie montez!!!!!
 ::mouarf:: 
ne me dis pas que a te fait pas rire a

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> il arrte le bb et crie montez!!!!!


J'ai mis du temps a la comprendre (je suis pas fan de foot en mme temps)...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ne me dis pas que a te fait pas rire a


Ca me fait juste sourire, c'est pas tellement mon style d'humour, ce que j'aime c'est des trucs plus subtils et grinants comme les Ides Noires de Franquin.

----------


## sebdu

> J'ai mis du temps a la comprendre (je suis pas fan de foot en mme temps)...


je te rassure moi non plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

a y est, j'ai mis velvet  la plage (pas en maillot, a ne lui va pas du tout  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## sebdu

bon ben puisque vous voulez laisser mourrir le bb dragon de DDT, 
je dclare la chasse au jeune coq pteux ouverte 
 ::D: 
(sinon il y a au moins non assistance  balrog en danger l)

(c'est bon j'ai trouv (cherch  ::oops:: ) pour balrog)

bon, ben puisque je suis seul sur cette discussion.....
je prends une semaine de vacances  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

> Perso, je trouve que le drop de bb, c'est qd meme limite,  ce stade la, ca ne me fais plus rire


Moi je parlais du drop avec le york. Les bbs je les aime plutt dans mes bras. Je suis bb boulimique d'aprs mon chri qui me refourgue sa nice au moindre chuinement.



> bon ben puisque vous voulez laisser mourrir le bb dragon de DDT, 
> je dclare la chasse au jeune coq pteux ouverte


Moi c'est les vieux cons qui savent tout mieux que les autres qui m'nnervent ce matin.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Non mais attendez, revenez, faut pas me laisser tous seul comme a...

Je vais faire venir Carlos et Dave qui vous nous faire un medley du tonnerre de dieu !Des pom-pom boy qui jongle avec des singes en plastiques !Le mime-marceau va venir nous faire rire (ah, on me dit dans l'oreille que c'est annul... pour ceux qui me prenne pour un sans-coeur, ce petit coup d'humour est juste l pour parler 2s de ce grand monsieur qui est parti trop tt ce week-end et que j'adorais !) !Y'aura de la bire  volonterLes filles seront nues sous leurs vtements !...

*Presque 2 fois plus de participant que de jury !!!*

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je vais faire venir Carlos et Dave qui vous nous faire un medley du tonnerre de dieu !


Je suis pas sur que tu vas ramen du monde comme a O_o



> Des pom-pom boy qui jongle avec des singes en plastiques !


-boy +girl



> Le mime-marceau va venir nous faire rire (ah, on me dit dans l'oreille que c'est annul... pour ceux qui me prenne pour un sans-coeur, ce petit coup d'humour est juste l pour parler 2s de ce grand monsieur qui est parti trop tt ce week-end et que j'adorais !) !


Ah bon ?  :8O:  (il faut dire que je regarde pas trop les infos...) Je trouve a trs dommage aussi...



> Y'aura de la bire  volont


En voil une bonne ide  ::D: .. c'est le mieux je pense pour ramen du monde  ::aie:: 



> Les filles seront nu sous leurs vtements !


Je ne dirais qu'une chose : "Hum, hum... mais oui"

----------


## Bebel

> Non mais attendez, revenez, faut pas me laisser tous seul comme a...
> 
> Y'aura de la bire  volont
> 
> *Presque 2 fois plus de participant que de jury !!!*


Bon s'il y a de la biere a volont, je veux bien venir  ::aie::

----------


## _Jnie_

> Le mime-marceau va venir nous faire rire (ah, on me dit dans l'oreille que c'est annul... pour ceux qui me prenne pour un sans-coeur, ce petit coup d'humour est juste l pour parler 2s de ce grand monsieur qui est parti trop tt ce week-end et que j'adorais !) !


Parti trop tt... Il avait quand mme 84 ans, il a bien vcu, j'espre arriver  cet ge l!

----------


## Mamilie

> Les filles seront nu*es* sous leurs vtements !


Si tu veux crire des btises, fait le sans fautes! Non mais, hein?!?
Pour ceux que a intresse: je suis nue sous mon tailleur, mon chemisier *et* mes sous-vtements. Et Joey est nue tous les jours sous ses poils. ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Parti trop tt... Il avait quand mme 84 ans, il a bien vcu, j'espre arriver  cet ge l!


Ouai je sais bien (moi aussi d'ailleurs) mais bon il faisais parti des grands hommes (comme l'abb Pierre, Coluche ou Georges Brassens)...




> Si tu veux crire des btises, fait le sans fautes! Non mais, hein?!?


 ::hola::  ::ave::  Milles excuses !!!  ::fessee::

----------


## Mamilie

J'ai oubli de vous dire: mon chat fait enfin une slection dans ses amis les rongeurs, son instinct naturel se rveille enfin aprs 4 mois de vie  la campagne.
- jeudi: une souris grise manifestement morte de peur en cadeau juste  l'endroit exact o je pose mon pied quand je me lve le matin. Raaahhhhh, beurk et re-beurk!
- samedi 7h30: rveil en sursaut, le chat cours dans toute la chambre et gratte derrire la commode. J'allume la lumire, maudis le chat, regarde si il n'y a pas de cado dans mes chaussons, puis vois doudou tapie sur le sol, position oreilles en avant, oeil aux aguets, queue frntique. Je regarde derrire la commode, argh souris rousse vivante!!! Elle a du faire la morte et se faufiler derrire pendant que Joey attendait mon rveil. Rsultat: 30 minutes de sport en chambre avec mon chri : chasse  la souris dans la chambre et le salon (a passe sous les portes ces sales btes!). On l'a coince au mur avec la serpire, chope par la queue avec les gants de jardin et foutue dehors avec le chat qui finalement l'a acheve pour le drangement et offerte  ma grand-mre puisque ayant mis la chose dehors, visiblement on avait pas faim ce matin l. J'ai donc t re-rveille par mamie hurlant dans le tlphone qu'elle ne pouvait plus rentrer dans la cuisine  cause d'une horrible bte creve.... Mouais, commence bien le week end. Et finit bien aussi...
- dimanche: visite du copain dont le rat vit dans sa manche. Je le prviens que ma dgnre de minette a retrouv ses instincts. Ben non elle papouille avec le rat, le lche jusqu' ce qu'il ait la coupe jackson five et retourne  ses affaires.
- lundi matin (aujourd'hui donc): Je me rveille, entends le chat faire son mange dans la sacoche de travail de mon homme cette fois ci. Ah non pas 2 fois!!! Ben non, j'en oublie les cado sur le tapis et pose le pied sur un derrire de souris. Dgueulasse!!! Et dans la sacoche la tte colle bien au fond. Ben oui vous pensez bien que si on a pas faim le matin c'est parce qu'une souris c'est trop grand alors elle l'a partage en 2 et prpare pour le goter de son matre. J'ai donc jet les morceaux  la poubelle, lav la sacoche, je me suis savonne une heure, j'ai loup mon train, le suivant avait une heure de retard et donc j'ai dcid que de toute faon c'est un jour pourri donc je ne fous rien!

Et la chatire sera  partir de maintenant en position sortie seule!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et la chatire sera  partir de maintenant en position sortie seule!


Moi je trouve a trop mignon ces petits cadeaux... En mme temps, ma "chaire est tendre" aurai la mme attitude que toi vis  vis d'une telle offrande... Mais  ::mouarf::  quand mme !

----------


## bakaneko

Elle vous prpare juste le petit dej'...

C'est un geste d'affection  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

> Elle vous prpare juste le petit dej'...
> 
> C'est un geste d'affection


Je sais!!! Mais a reste un peu gerbant le matin...

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je sais!!! Mais a reste un peu gerbant le matin...


Tu n'y mets pas de la bonne volont...

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu n'y mets pas de la bonne volont...


Oui bon d'accord mais mme une demi souris c'est trop pour moi le matin alors ce que je te propose c'est de te l'envoyer en express en camion rfrigr. Comme a tu pourras l'apprcier frache pour ton petit dj' demain matin. Trempe dans le caf a va te plaire, a reste croustillant.

----------


## Gueritarish

> Oui bon d'accord mais mme une demi souris c'est trop pour moi le matin alors ce que je te propose c'est de te l'envoyer en express en camion rfrigr. Comme a tu pourras l'apprcier frache pour ton petit dj' demain matin. Trempe dans le caf a va te plaire, a reste croustillant.


Comme tu es trop gentille maman Mamilie.. a me fais vraiment plaisir de voir  quel point tu t'occupes de moi... Je suis tout mu ^^

----------


## Mamilie

> Comme tu es trop gentille maman Mamilie.. a me fais vraiment plaisir de voir  quel point tu t'occupes de moi... Je suis tout mu ^^


A ton service et comme dirait Chlo, "vous dtes a pour me faire plaisir, je suis toute mue".

----------


## Poilou

Dites, je prends le train en marche... mais est ce que l'on pourrait pas rajouter un tirage au sort entre les menbres du jury pour qu'il rcupre le gagnant du concours ? Je dis a parce que j'ai 3 chats  fourguer et si je peux convaincre ma femme qu'en plus il gagne un concours  ::aie:: 

Plus serieusement, si un jour (j'espere bientt..a fait que un mois...) j'ai  nouveau le net chez moi, je posterais des photos d'un sac  poils  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Dites, je prends le train en marche... mais est ce que l'on pourrait pas rajouter un tirage au sort entre les menbres du jury pour qu'il rcupre le gagnant du concours ? Je dis a parce que j'ai 3 chats  fourguer et si je peux convaincre ma femme qu'en plus il gagne un concours 
> 
> Plus serieusement, si un jour (j'espere bientt..a fait que un mois...) j'ai  nouveau le net chez moi, je posterais des photos d'un sac  poils


J'attend avec impatience.

- Tient, oui, au fait, il est o "impatience" ? Impatience, Impatience ?
- Oui, voila, j'arrive...

Cette blaguounette vous a t offerte par Tl Z...

----------


## Gueritarish

> Cette blaguounette vous a t offerte par Tl Z...


Le pire je pense, c'est que tu cites la blague  :8O:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Le pire je pense, c'est que tu cites la blague


Rat !  :8-): 

Par contre, tu as l'air bien au courant. Serait tu un fan des blagues Tl Z ? Allez, avoue, c'est pas grave. Le ridicule ne tue pas. Vide ton sac maintenant et ne reste pas avec a sur la conscience...  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Rat ! 
> 
> Par contre, tu as l'air bien au courant. Serait tu un fan des blagues Tl Z ? Allez, avoue, c'est pas grave. Le ridicule ne tue pas. Vide ton sac maintenant et ne reste pas avec a sur la conscience...


Il est vrai que je lis les blagues Tl Z, mais j'ai la dcence de ne pas rire et de ne pas les citer  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Il est vrai que je lis les blagues Tl Z, mais j'ai la dcence de ne pas rire et de ne pas les citer


 ::alerte::  *FAUX*  ::alerte:: 

Le 19 Septembre 2007  16h43, des tmoins oculaire vous ont vu (mais pas entendu) lire une blague  la page 13 du magazine Tl Z (c) de la semaine 14  21 fvrier 2006 alors que dehors il faisais beau.

Vous arrive t'il souvent de lire des magazines ?
Avez vous dj regard un film de gladiateur ?
Le ciel va t'il nous tomber sur la tte ?
Quel est il vraiment advenu de Popeye ?
Quand va t'on enfin avoir la paix ?
Qui est Serge Jarmond ?
Pourquoi, je pte un plomb comme a, moi ?

*Vous serez fess !*

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Salut tous le monde, comment a va bien ?  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

[troll du troll]faudrait fermer l'lection de miss dvp pour forcer les gens a troller ici[/troll du troll]

----------


## Deadpool

> [troll du troll]faudrait fermer l'lection de miss dvp pour forcer les gens a troller ici[/troll du troll]


Demande  Vow, il se fera un plaisir de le faire.  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon ay les gars le pari est tenu, on a russi  ne pas parler sur ce thread pendant 1 journe complte... On peux recommencer  balancer 10 post  la seconde maintenant !  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

d'ailleurs j'ai pas suivi, il s'est pass quoi pendant mon absence ?
un post constructif quelque part ?

----------


## Gueritarish

> Bon ay les gars le pari est tenu, on a russi  ne pas parler sur ce thread pendant 1 journe complte... On peux recommencer  balancer 10 post  la seconde maintenant !


C'est peut-tr un peu beaucoup 10 posts  la seconde... 

Par contre, est-ce que tu avais pris tes petites pillules avant-hier??  :8O: 

Je serais fess quand?  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> d'ailleurs j'ai pas suivi, il s'est pass quoi pendant mon absence ?
> un post constructif quelque part ?


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## Mamilie

> Bon ay les gars le pari est tenu, on a russi  ne pas parler sur ce thread pendant 1 journe complte... On peux recommencer  balancer 10 post  la seconde maintenant !


Du coup tu t'es dis, tiens si je me faisais le 500me?



> Non mais attendez, revenez, faut pas me laisser tous seul comme a...
> Je vais faire venir Carlos et Dave qui vous nous faire un medley du tonnerre de dieu !Des pom-pom boy qui jongle avec des singes en plastiques !Le mime-marceau va venir nous faire rire (ah, on me dit dans l'oreille que c'est annul... pour ceux qui me prenne pour un sans-coeur, ce petit coup d'humour est juste l pour parler 2s de ce grand monsieur qui est parti trop tt ce week-end et que j'adorais !) !Y'aura de la bire  volonterLes filles seront nues sous leurs vtements !...*Presque 2 fois plus de participant que de jury !!!*


Plus constructif que a?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

Ahlala mon pauvre DDT tu tais si desespr que a  ::calin:: 

autant dire que mis  part les pom pom boy j'ai rien rat en gros  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Merci de ton soutient...  ::cry::

----------


## dpourdid

j'ai la rponse pour "l'animal parfait" l  ::king::

----------


## haltabush

Ouais... Moi je me mfierais quand mme, avec ses grosses dents il risque de la percer, et de la boire.
Ce sera l'animal parfait le jour o il viendra me l'apporter  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bonjour,

17 participants pour 9 jury, c'est cool !  ::king:: 

Il manque encore les photos de
gribouille (dirty_boy)Matica (SnakemaN)Borale (al1_24)domino (shadowmoon)Ladouda (Hibou57)Aitone (Aitone le chien)

Je rappelle que vous avez jusqu'au lundi 5 novembre 2007 pour vous inscrire et envoyer vos photos.  :;): 

Et encore merci  vous de jouer le jeu...

----------


## Aitone

> Il manque encore les photos de
> Aitone (Aitone le chien)


Un petit problme de taille  rgler et c'est bon !  ::king:: 
Mais je vais gagner, il est tellement froce

----------


## sebdu

je viens d'arriver et je vais commencer par a



> J'ai oubli de vous dire: mon chat fait enfin une slection dans ses amis les rongeurs, son instinct naturel se rveille enfin aprs 4 mois de vie  la campagne.
> - jeudi: une souris grise manifestement morte de peur en cadeau juste  l'endroit exact o je pose mon pied quand je me lve le matin. Raaahhhhh, beurk et re-beurk!
> - samedi 7h30: rveil en sursaut, le chat cours dans toute la chambre et gratte derrire la commode. J'allume la lumire, maudis le chat, regarde si il n'y a pas de cado dans mes chaussons, puis vois doudou tapie sur le sol, position oreilles en avant, oeil aux aguets, queue frntique. Je regarde derrire la commode, argh souris rousse vivante!!! Elle a du faire la morte et se faufiler derrire pendant que Joey attendait mon rveil. Rsultat: 30 minutes de sport en chambre avec mon chri : chasse  la souris dans la chambre et le salon (a passe sous les portes ces sales btes!). On l'a coince au mur avec la serpire, chope par la queue avec les gants de jardin et foutue dehors avec le chat qui finalement l'a acheve pour le drangement et offerte  ma grand-mre puisque ayant mis la chose dehors, visiblement on avait pas faim ce matin l. J'ai donc t re-rveille par mamie hurlant dans le tlphone qu'elle ne pouvait plus rentrer dans la cuisine  cause d'une horrible bte creve.... Mouais, commence bien le week end. Et finit bien aussi...
> - dimanche: visite du copain dont le rat vit dans sa manche. Je le prviens que ma dgnre de minette a retrouv ses instincts. Ben non elle papouille avec le rat, le lche jusqu' ce qu'il ait la coupe jackson five et retourne  ses affaires.
> - lundi matin (aujourd'hui donc): Je me rveille, entends le chat faire son mange dans la sacoche de travail de mon homme cette fois ci. Ah non pas 2 fois!!! Ben non, j'en oublie les cado sur le tapis et pose le pied sur un derrire de souris. Dgueulasse!!! Et dans la sacoche la tte colle bien au fond. Ben oui vous pensez bien que si on a pas faim le matin c'est parce qu'une souris c'est trop grand alors elle l'a partage en 2 et prpare pour le goter de son matre. J'ai donc jet les morceaux  la poubelle, lav la sacoche, je me suis savonne une heure, j'ai loup mon train, le suivant avait une heure de retard et donc j'ai dcid que de toute faon c'est un jour pourri donc je ne fous rien!
> 
> Et la chatire sera  partir de maintenant en position sortie seule!


 ::mouarf:: 




> Non mais attendez, revenez, faut pas me laisser tous seul comme a...
> 
> Je vais faire venir Carlos et Dave qui vous nous faire un medley du tonnerre de dieu !


d'accord mais il va falloir au moins une citerne de bire et un hangar de moquette alors



> Des pom-pom boy qui jongle avec des singes en plastiques !


girls !!!!!



> Le mime-marceau va venir nous faire rire (ah, on me dit dans l'oreille que c'est annul... pour ceux qui me prenne pour un sans-coeur, ce petit coup d'humour est juste l pour parler 2s de ce grand monsieur qui est parti trop tt ce week-end et que j'adorais !) !





> Y'aura de la bire  volonter
> les filles seront nues sous leurs vtements !
> ...


avec ou sans sous vtements 



> *Presque 2 fois plus de participant que de jury !!!*


ne te vantes pas trop, c'est juste parce qu'on est tous fous de "notre" animal,
tu n'auras jamais autant de jurys que miss DVP,
ils s'en foutent un peu de voir des chats, des chiens... et un iguane
 ::mouarf:: 
mais merci  eux quand mme  ::D: 




> 


arrte, ils vont encore dire que les chiens sont tous tars  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Il manque encore les photos de
> Aitone (Aitone le chien)


C'est fait !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est fait !


Et vous pouvez admirer Aitone sans avoir  cliquer sur un lien  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, trs sympa les photos mais c'est Valentine qui va gagner

----------


## sebdu

houla, il ne se passe plus grand chose par ici, 



> La taverne prive du Club : Humour et divers Divers, dtente et humour. Rserv aux membres du Club. Pour le Chat, c'est ici


dcidemment il n'y en a que pour les chats ici  ::aie:: 
je crois que je vais remplacer velvet par la chatte d'un ami qui refait matrix quand elle est en crise (il me faudrait une photo) et ensuite court dans tout son appart en grognant avec une boulette papier entre les pattes  ::mouarf::   ::king:: 

finalement non, je laisserai velvet

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est vrai que l'lection du plus bel animal de remue pas les foules... A croire que les informaticiens prfrent mater les photos de Miss DVP que celles des plus fidles de nos amis...  ::aie:: 

Moi qui croyais faire plaisir, c'est rat  ::cry:: 

Le fait est (pour ceux qui joue le jeu, et ceux l, je les remercie) les inscriptions seront close le *lundi 5 Novembre 2007* et qu'il manque toujours les photos de :
gribouille (dirty_boy)Matica (SnakemaN)Borale (al1_24)domino (shadowmoon)Ladouda (Hibou57)

Sur ce, bonne journe  tous !  ::king::

----------


## sebdu

> Moi qui croyais faire plaisir, c'est rat


mais non, faut pas  ::cry::  a fait plaisir de faire les malins avec nos animaux
mais ceci dit moi aussi j'aurai prfr voir miss DVP   ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Ben moi je me suis inscrit au jury des deux. Et je voterais de la mme faon entre les animaux Dvp et les Miss, c'est du pareil au mme  ::aie::  (je parles de la faon de voter hein  ::aie:: )

----------


## Dia_FR

> Moi qui croyais faire plaisir, c'est rat


mais nan allez, moi j'aime bien voir les animaux des autres, c'est sympa, y a de belles photos

----------


## Skyounet

> A croire que les informaticiens prfrent mater les photos de Miss DVP que celles des plus fidles de nos amis...


Gn ? Elles sont o les photos des PC ?  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

> Gn ? Elles sont o les photos des PC ?


je ne dirais pas que c'est un ami fidle, plutt un compagnon de jeu
qui te plante de temps en temps et te fait criser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

Ou mais les chats a ramne des cadeaux empoisonns. Dcidment elle a dcid que c'tait son tour de ramener la bouffe  la maison.

Hier soir je rentre, un pigeon norme dans la salle de bain. Le hic? Vivant le pigeon... J'ai russi  la choper avec un seau et un carton. Beurk, je dteste les pigeons. Je me demande comment elle a fait pour le faire passer par la chatire, c'est assez short...

Ce matin, rebelote: chasse  la souris dans la chambre. Fini, c'est dcid, cette chatire sera et restera en position sortie seule. J'suis pas faite pour le sport  5h du mat' et apparemment pas moyen de lui expliquer que la bouffe c'est dj mort quand on la ramne  la maison!

----------


## sebdu

> Ou mais les chats a ramne des cadeaux empoisonns. Dcidment elle a dcid que c'tait son tour de ramener la bouffe  la maison.
> 
> Hier soir je rentre, un pigeon norme dans la salle de bain. Le hic? Vivant le pigeon... J'ai russi  la choper avec un seau et un carton. Beurk, je dteste les pigeons. Je me demande comment elle a fait pour le faire passer par la chatire, c'est assez short...
> 
> Ce matin, rebelote: chasse  la souris dans la chambre. Fini, c'est dcid, cette chatire sera et restera en position sortie seule. J'suis pas faite pour le sport  5h du mat' et apparemment pas moyen de lui expliquer que la bouffe c'est dj mort quand on la ramne  la maison!


le problme c'est qu'elle risque de miauler pour te dire qu'elle a rapport  manger  ::mouarf:: 
et je crois que je vais l'emprunter pour aller  la chasse,
mme pas besoin de tirer un coup de fusil pour avoir du gibier  ::aie::

----------


## Dia_FR

> Ou mais les chats a ramne des cadeaux empoisonns. Dcidment elle a dcid que c'tait son tour de ramener la bouffe  la maison.
> 
> Hier soir je rentre, un pigeon norme dans la salle de bain. Le hic? Vivant le pigeon... J'ai russi  la choper avec un seau et un carton. Beurk, je dteste les pigeons. Je me demande comment elle a fait pour le faire passer par la chatire, c'est assez short...
> 
> Ce matin, rebelote: chasse  la souris dans la chambre. Fini, c'est dcid, cette chatire sera et restera en position sortie seule. J'suis pas faite pour le sport  5h du mat' et apparemment pas moyen de lui expliquer que la bouffe c'est dj mort quand on la ramne  la maison!


la notre nous a fait aussi le coup un jour : moineau vivant
elle l'a charp dans la maison, plumes et sang parpills en prime...  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

[TROLL]
Ca confirme ce que j'ai toujours pens, c'est con un chat.  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 
[/TROLL]


Mais bon, a m'empche pas de bien aimer ces petites btes, tout comme les chiens d'ailleurs.

----------


## Mamilie

> le problme c'est qu'elle risque de miauler pour te dire qu'elle a rapport  manger 
> et je crois que je vais l'emprunter pour aller  la chasse,
> mme pas besoin de tirer un coup de fusil pour avoir du gibier


Et ouais, en plus elle l'abime pas. Et c'est garantie fraicheur.



> la notre nous a fait aussi le coup un jour : moineau vivant
> elle l'a charp dans la maison, plumes et sang parpills en prime...


Je compatis  votre douleur... Les plumes dans les cacas d'oiseaux mort de peur a colle...  ::vomi:: 



> [TROLL]
> Ca confirme ce que j'ai toujours pens, c'est con un chat.  
> [/TROLL]
> 
> 
> Mais bon, a m'empche pas de bien aimer ces petites btes, tout comme les chiens d'ailleurs.


Mouais c'est a...
Au contraire, je trouve a plutt intelligent moi. Elle capte tout trs vite. Et le premier qui me dit que l'instinct c'est un mythe! On a habit 6 ans en appart et elle a mis juste quelques semaines  devenir un vrai chat de la campagne.

----------


## ben_harper

> Au contraire, je trouve a plutt intelligent moi. Elle capte tout trs vite. Et le premier qui me dit que l'instinct c'est un mythe! On a habit 6 ans en appart et elle a mis juste quelques semaines  devenir un vrai chat de la campagne.


Je confirme, 

la mienne a grandi et a t leve en appartement, elle passe la semaine en appartement et les week ends et vacances  la campagne.

Et bien ds ses premiers jours  la campagne elle a commenc  prendre des postures de chasseuse ( malhabile certes  ::mouarf::  ) et elle a rapidement ramen des animaux, par contre il lui a fallu du temps avant de les tuer.

Alors soit c'est l'instinct, soit elle regarde les documentaires animaliers sur PLANETE l'aprs midi quand on est pas l  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

ha, ils sont bien ces animaux, 
prenez un homme (ou une femme) qui a toujours vcu en ville, mettez le dans la nature, vous verrez ce que a donne  ::mouarf:: 
pareil avec quelqu'un qui vient de la campagne qui attrrit en ville   ::mouarf:: 

(sauf que le premier revit et le second dprime, enfin pas toujours...)

----------


## Deadpool

> Mouais c'est a...


Tu ne crois pas  mon amour des chats?

Je t'assure que je n'habitais pas  Paris dans un si petit appartement, j'aurais un chat. Mais bon.  ::(: 




> Au contraire, je trouve a plutt intelligent moi. Elle capte tout trs vite. Et le premier qui me dit que l'instinct c'est un mythe! On a habit 6 ans en appart et elle a mis juste quelques semaines  devenir un vrai chat de la campagne.


C'tait une blague heing...  :;):

----------


## nono212

J'ai mis mon chien (romo).
Photos par mon pre, mais c'est quand mme mon chien  ::D:  ( vrai dire le chien de la famille...).
Tout ceux qui ont vu mon chien sont merveills, je suppose qu'il doit tre beau (moi je le trouve extrmement beau aussi ^^).
C'est le fils de Paris des Vents de Mer de Pyra de Cante laudette de Quitterie (bonne orthographe ?) si vous connaissez (c'est toujours utile de connaitre la famille  ::aie::  ).

----------


## sebdu

> J'ai mis mon chien (romo).
> Photos par mon pre, mais c'est quand mme mon chien  ( vrai dire le chien de la famille...).
> Tout ceux qui ont vu mon chien sont merveills, je suppose qu'il doit tre beau (moi je le trouve extrmement beau aussi ^^).
> C'est le fils de Paris des Vents de Mer de Pyra de Cante laudette de Quitterie (bonne orthographe ?) si vous connaissez (c'est toujours utile de connaitre la famille  ).


trs beau en effet...
mais velvet est encore plus beau !!!
votez velvet  ::aie:: 
(en plus avec son collier rose fluo il est pas choupinet?  ::aie:: ,
d'ailleurs a m'tonne que personne n'ait fait de remarque l dessus  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## nono212

J'aime bien la 5me photo de velvet, quelle belle bouille !  ::D: 
Mon chien n'est pas de la mme race que le tien, mais les deux sont beaux (eh oui, entre deux races, il est difficile de trouver un plus beau...).

----------


## sebdu

parfaitement d'accord avec toi
mais la plus belle race de chiens reste le flat coated retriever  ::aie::

----------


## nono212

Bah un flat coated retriever peut tre moche aussi ^^

----------


## sebdu

> Bah un flat coated retriever peut tre moche aussi ^^


ne te vexes pas c'tait pour rire,
mais je ne pense pas qu'il existe des flats moches  ::mouarf:: 
en tous cas j'en ai pas eu  ::king:: 
la preuve

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Tres joli, tres joli... Pfff, prfre ma valentine... na !  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

> Pfff, prfre ma valentine... na !


tu dis a parce que tu n'as jamais eu de flat  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> tu dis a parce que tu n'as jamais eu de flat


 ::langue::

----------


## Gueritarish

> 


Quelle belle argumentation.....  :8O:   ::bravo::   ::sm::

----------


## acacia

Je fais participer mon petit hamster dor "mister"

----------


## sebdu

tu l'as pas en photo pendant qu'il court dans sa roue comme dans la pub mercedes? ::mouarf::

----------


## acacia

> tu l'as pas en photo pendant qu'il court dans sa roue comme dans la pub mercedes?


j'essayerai de la faire, mais tu sais il est trs difficile de prendre un hamster en photo, ces petits bougent sans cesse et ils sont trs rapide ::?:

----------


## sebdu

a peut tre encore plus drle avec l'effet de flou que a donne 
mister fuse  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

En tout cas, il est mignon... Le seul qui peux (un tant soit peu) rivaliser avec Valentine...  ::king::

----------


## sebdu

ouais, d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il puisse rivaliser avec Valentine  ::aie:: 
enfin..le temps qu'elle le bouffe  ::mouarf:: 
...mais ct animal original je prfre de loin l'iguane  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

On parle pas du plus original mais du plus bel animal, et l, c'est Aitone qui gagne

----------


## sebdu

> On parle pas du plus original mais du plus bel animal, et l, c'est Aitone qui gagne


mais non, c'est velvet  ::aie:: 

c'est mon mien qu'est le plus beau  ::aie:: 
(truc qui ne sert  rien, mais alors vraiment  rien  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## acacia

Mais c'est toujours mon petit poilu qui risque de se faire bouffer  ::roll:: 

merci DavidDeTroyes de le trouver mignon  ::oops::

----------


## onirisme

Bon, tant donn qu'il y a un change constructif du genre :




> Nan c'est le mien le plus beau!
> Rponse : C'est pas le tien, c'est le mien
> etc...


Je vais galement faire l'apologie de mon bestiau  moi :

Twister est un chien magnifique, il a tourn dans de nombreux spots publicitaires. (Vous les avez peut tre pas vu car ce sont des spots pour la tlvision du kazakhstan)

Je l'ai enmen dans plusieurs concourts de beaut et il aurait gagn si il ne sautait pas sur tout ce qui bouge...

A part a il est compltement dbile mais on s'en fou tant donn que c'est un concours de beaut...

Votez pour twister! Le plus bel animal de compagnie.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Votez pour twister! Le plus bel animal de compagnie.


C'est vrai, tu as raison, Twister est magnifique...

*Mais c'est ma mienne qu'est la plus belle, na !*

----------


## Commodore

votez pour mon chien !!


super mignon non ?  ::aie::

----------


## SpaceFrog

le lien pour poster les phots tant mort, je mets ici la photo de mes animaux jumeaux...

----------


## sebdu

tu en as beaucoup comme a ?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Il manque encore les photos de :
gribouille (dirty_boy)Matica (SnakemaN)Borale (al1_24)domino (shadowmoon)Ladouda (Hibou57)

 ::salut::

----------


## acacia

ce n'est pas pour rien que mon "mister" s'appelle "mister"  ::king::

----------


## Eowyn

Le plus beau c'est Romo !  ::king:: 

Boxer for ever !
fan de boxer depuis 30 ans

----------


## acacia

sebdu, une surprise 

j'ai russi une photo de mon "mister" entrain de tourner dans sa roue  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

::mouarf:: 
je savais que a serait une bonne photo

----------


## acacia

merci sebdu de m'avoir donn la bonne ide de le faire  :;):

----------


## sebdu

alors prends en encore et mets les  ::D:

----------


## acacia

> alors prends en encore et mets les


j'ai droit  deux autres seulement

----------


## Auteur

> sebdu, une surprise 
> 
> j'ai russi une photo de mon "mister" entrain de tourner dans sa roue





> je savais que a serait une bonne photo





> merci sebdu de m'avoir donn la bonne ide de le faire


J'espre que tu lui donn une feuille de salade pour le remercier d'avoir pris la pose.

----------


## sebdu

et une carotte pour qu'il coure dans sa roue

----------


## acacia

une noisette, il adore a

----------


## acacia

> J'espre que tu lui donn une feuille de salade pour le remercier d'avoir pris la pose.


les hamsters ne mangent pas de salade verte  ::oops::

----------


## Auteur

> les hamsters ne mangent pas de salade verte


ah ?? des crales alors ?

----------


## acacia

> ah ?? des crales alors ?


heu.. oui  ::lol:: 

les crales, les lgumes surtout les concombres et les tomates, un petit bout de fromage de temps en temps...

----------


## sebdu

un hamster quoi,
en parlant de gentilles petites btes...
chez moi velvet a chop un rat hier ou plutt un mulot, c'est pas si moche que a finalement mais bon, ils ont quand mme une sale rputation et l, je ne rsiste pas  ce prjug
mais quand mme, chapeau velvet  ::king:: 
pourquoi avoir un chat quand le chien fait mieux "leur boulot"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> un hamster quoi,
> en parlant de gentilles petites btes...
> chez moi velvet a chop un rat hier ou plutt un mulot, c'est pas si moche que a finalement mais bon, ils ont quand mme une sale rputation et l, je ne rsiste pas  ce prjug
> mais quand mme, chapeau velvet 
> pourquoi avoir un chat quand le chien fait mieux "leur boulot"


De quoi ?
Un rat c'est moche ?
C'est trop mimi un rat, j'en ai eu 2 est c'est les plus mignones btes que j'ai jamais eues. C'est trop mignons et affectueux, j'en veux un autre d'ailleurs  ::cry::

----------


## sebdu

> De quoi ?
> Un rat c'est moche ?
> C'est trop mimi un rat, j'en ai eu 2 est c'est les plus mignones btes que j'ai jamais eues. C'est trop mignons et affectueux, j'en veux un autre d'ailleurs


j'ai dit le contraire, mais j'aime pas a c'est tout avec la rputation des rats d'gouts
je prcise quand mme qu'ici les rats sortent du maquis et sont beaucoup plus beaux que les rats blancs  mon avis
la prochaine fois que velvet en attrappe un je te le garde  ::mouarf::

----------


## acacia

sebdu  ::cry:: 

j'ai un hamster et pas un rat c'est un hamster dor trs mignon  ::cry::   ::cry:: 

mme velvet le trouvera mignon  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

est ce que je m'exprime mal ? 
j'ai l'impression que vous comprenez tout de travers,
je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais un rat, ni que les rats taient tous moches 
je suis d'accord, il est trs mignon, mais je ne pense pas que velvet se retienne de le croquer, il ne fera pas la diffrence avec un mulot (petit, petites oreilles, forme gnrale similaire...) il croque 
comme cet aprs midi, il en a chop un deuxime dans le jardin. Va falloir faire gaffe, a se rafraichit ils reviennent vers les maisons... y a que le chien qui soit content  ::mouarf::

----------


## acacia

> est ce que je m'exprime mal ? 
> j'ai l'impression que vous comprenez tout de travers,
> je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais un rat, ni que les rats taient tous moches 
> je suis d'accord, il est trs mignon, mais je ne pense pas que velvet se retienne de le croquer, il ne fera pas la diffrence avec un mulot (petit, petites oreilles, forme gnrale similaire...) il croque 
> comme cet aprs midi, il en a chop un deuxime dans le jardin. Va falloir faire gaffe, a se rafraichit ils reviennent vers les maisons... y a que le chien qui soit content


 ::mouarf:: 

j'en suis mme sr, Velvet ne se gnera pas!! 

au fait, juste une question, il les mange aprs? ou juste pour le fun?

----------


## al1_24

a y est, j'ai charg les photos de la plus belle, la plus intelligente (et par voie de consquence, la plus ch...te  ::aie:: )
J'ai nomm : Borale, jeune border-collie de 9 mois

Traits particuliers :Se nourrit indiffremment de croquettes, chaussons ou bouchons de bouteille en plastique. Ne se refuse  pas non plus de temps en temps un crayon ou un stylo... Quant aux bouchons de lige, c'est un rgal !Nous prvient que sa gamelle d'eau est vide en la prenant entre les dents pour la cogner sur le sol.A trs vite compris comment ouvrir les portes (notre chatte lui avait montr  ::roll:: )Ne se considre fatigue qu'aprs une bonne dizaine de km de course.Squatte le lit des maitres pendant qu'ils travaillent le soir chacun sur leur ordinateur et refuse de le quitter quand ils veulent se coucher.N'apprcie pas quand les sangliers retournent la pelouse en face de la maison et nous le fait savoir en se mettant au milieu de l'escalier, l o a rsonne le plus, pour aboyer  tue-tte  3h du mat.Considre la chatte comme une peluche amusante, aprs laquelle on peut courir et qui fait du bruit quand on la bloque en lui posant la patte au milieu du dos. Depuis cet t, la chatte ne rentre plus dans la maison que lorsque le chien est parti  ::mouarf::

----------


## acacia

c'est vrai qu'elle est trop ch....te :;): 

on dirait qu'elle profite bien de son temps

----------


## Skyounet

> Borale, jeune border-collie de 9 mois


Bon ben tu as mon vote en premier dj.

J'ai aussi un border-collie (12 ans  ::(: ) et c'est le plus beau chien du monde entier, de l'univers connu et inconnu.

----------


## sebdu

> j'en suis mme sr, Velvet ne se gnera pas!! 
> 
> au fait, juste une question, il les mange aprs? ou juste pour le fun?


non, il me les rapporte



> Bon ben tu as mon vote en premier dj.
> 
> J'ai aussi un border-collie (12 ans ) et c'est le plus beau chien du monde entier, de l'univers connu et inconnu.


pareil... si j'tais jury  ::mouarf:: 
...mais c'est quand mme velvet le plus beau chien du monde  ::D:

----------


## Hibou57

Je passe rapidos : j'ai pas encore mis les tofs de ma Douda... c'est pas too late j'espre ?

----------


## sebdu

limite 5 novembre si je me souviens bien
bienvenue

----------


## onirisme

> Bon ben tu as mon vote en premier dj.
> 
> J'ai aussi un border-collie (12 ans ) et c'est le plus beau chien du monde entier, de l'univers connu et inconnu.


Bah moi aussi c'est un border-collie mon chien mais il a une maladie gntique trs rare -> LA sHARpEOSE.

Rien que pour vette raison, a mrite bien un vote  ::D:

----------


## dam_moreyllo

Bonjour bonjour.
J'ai inscrit y a quelques temps ma Gaa et je me suis aperu que je l'ai pas encore prsent ici mme !

Gaa est donc une magnifique Malamute croise Berger belge (je crois), mais c'est surtout son ct malamute qui ressort !

C'est une excellente gardienne tout en tant pas mal peureuse : les jours d'orages (mme si il est encore loin) ou de chasse, au moindre bruit, elle court la queue dans les pattes  la maison se cacher derrire nous !

Elle fuit devant un jet d'eau mais adore nager dans un lac par exemple et vient nous chercher quand on s'loigne trop et nous ramne au bord.

Elle est aussi trs bavarde quand on s'amuse avec elle (c'est vraiment trs marrant !).
Une fois mme elle m'a parl !! J'tais en train de ranger du bois de chauffage (videmment elle adore les bouts de bois) et je la voyais regarder les bouts de bois avec envie. Et la je luis dis "t'en veux un hein ?!" et elle me rponds "hummmmbawui" !! Vridique ! J'tais pli !

Quand on va la promener autour de chez nous mais qu'on le fait pas assez longtemps, quand elle voit qu'on s'approche de la maison, elle repart dans une autre direction, mine de rien, genre "je reviens c'tait trop court", et l tu peux dire, crier ce que tu veux, elle te regarde d'un air "c'est a ouais court toujours" tout en continuant de s'loigner ! Et elle revient quelques minutes (ou heures) plus tard bien fatigue d'avoir couru aprs divers animaux.

Ah et elle aussi nous ramne des fois des souris et les pose devant la maison ! (sauf que ma mre a une phobie des souris  ::aie:: )

Bon enfin bref, j'en dis des choses, mais de toute faon vous avez bien compris que c'est la plus mognonne donc votez pour elle !  ::D:

----------


## sebdu

elle est magnifique  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

nono212 a une photo irrecevable non ?  ::evilred::

----------


## sebdu

> nono212 a une photo irrecevable non ?


si c'est la dernire, d'accord avec toi, il aurait d mettre a dans le forum  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> nono212 a une photo irrecevable non ?


Effectivement, elle n'est pas conforme au rglement 123-5 alina A-15 ligne 187-4 de la page 456 mais j'avoue que l'ide est excellente (et a part d'une bonne volont).  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Manque toujours les photos de :

gribouille (dirty_boy)Matica (SnakemaN)domino (shadowmoon)Ladouda (Hibou57)

Et sinon, je suis bien content que ma petite lection marche aussi bien ! Merci encore  tous de votre participation !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Heu... non rien, j'ai vu de la lumire, je suis entr...  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Mouais dis plutt que tu es pass allumer la lumire pour essayer d'attirer du monde  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

en fait il y a de la vie dans cette discussion  ::aie:: 
j'tais en train de me dire que j'allais mettre moi aussi une (pas petit) description de velvet mais comme a bouge un peu je vais attendre de ne plus tre au boulot pour le faire 
donc  ce soir

----------


## Deadpool

Le gros balrog est ferm,  prsent tu as un objectif chiffr  atteindre mon cher David, 7007 messages.  ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

il va en falloir des messages qui servent  rien alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bah on peut aussi parler de choses intressantes ... que faire ce soir ..

----------


## sebdu

> bah on peut aussi parler de choses intressantes ... que faire ce soir ..


d'accord mais si je dis ce que je vais faire quand je finis le boulot vous allez bisquer

----------


## joefou

Bon ben j'apporte ma contribution... c'tait JoeFou pour dire rien du tout...
 ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon ben j'apporte ma contribution... c'tait JoeFou pour dire rien du tout...


Et quand est ce que tu nous la prsente ta poule ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joefou

Ma volaille de comptition ? oui c'est vrai j'oubliais... faut que je remette la main sur les photos, de quand elle avait la belle plume. L comme c'est l'hiver a fait la tronche.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ma volaille de comptition ? oui c'est vrai j'oubliais... faut que je remette la main sur les photos, de quand elle avait la belle plume. L comme c'est l'hiver a fait la tronche.


En mme temps, ceux qui te connaisse pas et qui voient ton avatar peuvent avoir des doutes sur ton amour des volailles !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

> En mme temps, ceux qui te connaisse pas et qui voient ton avatar peuvent avoir des doutes sur ton amour des volailles !!!


Il y a plusieurs facons de les aimer ; dans son assiette, dans un four, au milieu de la table ou dans une cour.  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> d'accord mais si je dis ce que je vais faire quand je finis le boulot vous allez bisquer


aller aller  ::D:

----------


## sebdu

> aller aller


ok, alors quand je rentre du boulot je vais faire un tour de bateau avec mon frre qui est rentr en Corse cette anne aprs 3 ans d'exil  Pantin pour faire ses premires annes de prof (avec des lves bien sympas  ::cfou:: )
si on fait pas de bateau, on va  la chasse
en bref, on profite des possibilits que nous offre notre le  ::king:: 
(tant qu'il fait encore jour quand on rentre du boulot)

----------


## xxxcapxxx

sympatoche en effet , le bateau pour moi c'est qu'en t sinon y a trop de vent sur le lac.

----------


## Deadpool

> ok, alors quand je rentre du boulot je vais faire un tour de bateau avec mon frre qui est rentr en Corse cette anne aprs 3 ans d'exil  Pantin pour faire ses premires annes de prof (avec des lves bien sympas )
> si on fait pas de bateau, on va  la chasse
> en bref, on profite des possibilits que nous offre notre le 
> (tant qu'il fait encore jour quand on rentre du boulot)


J'ai eu la chance de passer mes dernires vacances en date en Corse et je dois avouer que c'est une rgion merveilleuse avec des paysages naturels  couper le souffle (et trs bien prservs, ce qui ne gte rien).  ::king:: 

Et les corses sont trs sympathiques.  ::yaisse2::  Pourtant c'tait pas gagn avec un parigot comme moi.  ::aie:: 

Bref la Corse je conseille.  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai eu la chance de passer mes dernires vacances en date en Corse et je dois avouer que c'est une rgion merveilleuse avec des paysages naturels  couper le souffle (et trs bien prservs, ce qui ne gte rien). 
> 
> Et les corses sont trs sympathiques.  Pourtant c'tait pas gagn avec un parigot comme moi. 
> 
> Bref la Corse je conseille.


Pour y avoir t 10 jours en avril dernier (prs d'Ajaccio,  Vico pour ceux qui connaissent), je confirme. C'est magnifique et les corses (trs chauvin) qui nous ont accueillis taient super sympa !

Moi aussi je conseille  :;):

----------


## sebdu

> Pour y avoir t 10 jours en avril dernier (prs d'Ajaccio,  Vico pour ceux qui connaissent), je confirme. C'est magnifique et les corses (trs chauvin) qui nous ont accueillis taient super sympa !
> 
> Moi aussi je conseille


chauvins, comment a chauvins ?  :;): 
il est indniable que nous habitons une des plus belles rgions du monde  ::aie:: 

pour ce qui est des personnes venues en corse, 
tout d'abord merci pour vos commentaires, a change de l'image que donnent les infos de la corse  
Vico est un village assez beau avec de belles montagnes autour qui sont ( mon avis) un des principaux atouts de ce village (avec la rivire qui coule sous le pont de belfior), de trs belles randonnes pas trop difficiles pour arriver dans des endroits magnifiques (lac de creno entre autres)


et pour les saisons, je conseille le printemps et l'automne (personne sur les plages, eau baignable et conditions mto parfaites, enfin en gnral  ::aie:: ) ::king::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> lac de creno entre autres


Je l'ai fait (1h de marche) et le paysage vaut le coup d'oeil !!! La corse c'est clair que c'est beau mais faut pas se leurrer, les corses ne sont pas tous super accueillant, loin de l (exprience vcue) avec les "continentaux" (comme vous dites).  ::?:

----------


## sebdu

> Je l'ai fait (1h de marche) et le paysage vaut le coup d'oeil !!! La corse c'est clair que c'est beau mais faut pas se leurrer, les corses ne sont pas tous super accueillant, loin de l (exprience vcue) avec les "continentaux" (comme vous dites).


d'accord avec toi, 
mais je tiens  dire qu'il y a des cons dans toutes les rgions, ce n'est pas spcifique  la corse
il n'y a qu' voir comment on est accueillis dans certains bars parisiens,
c'est le seul exemple que j'aies, mais d'aprs ce qu'on m'a dit (et pas que par des corses) c'est le cas dans de nombreuses rgions

pour ce qui est du lac de creno, les photos 4, 5 et 6 de velvet c'est  peine 2h plus haut (plaine de camputile prs du refuge de manganu,  faire)

----------


## sebdu

> Et les corses sont trs sympathiques.  Pourtant c'tait pas gagn avec un parigot comme moi. 
> 
> Bref la Corse je conseille.


je te rassure, l'accueil dpend de la personne et pas de la rgion d'o elle vient
(enfin si tu tombes sur des gens biens  ::?: )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> d'accord avec toi, 
> mais je tiens  dire qu'il y a des cons dans toutes les rgions, ce n'est pas spcifique  la corse


Entirement d'accord !  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Assez d'accord avec toi sebdu.

Sinon moi j'ai pass deux semaines en Corse.

J'ai pass une semaine  Calcatoggio un village sur les hauteurs du golfe de Cargse pas trs loin d'Ajaccio et la seconde, j'tais  Poggiale non loin de Bonifacio.

J'ai pu voir beaucoup de choses, en vrac :

Ajaccio
les les sanguinaires
Vico
Muna
Porto
les Calanches de Piana

les Aiguilles de Bavella
Le site prhistorique de Filitosa

Bonifaccio
Porto Vecchio
Patrimonio
plage La Rondinara
Iles Lavezzi. 


Et j'en oublie...

----------


## sebdu

pas mal aussi comme village un peu  l'ombre le matin mais une vue magnifique  ::king:: 

pour info j'habite  sagone, pas magnifique comme hameau (on aime assez dire que c'est une ligne droite o tout le monde acclre  ::mouarf:: ) mais terriblement agrable (si on est agoraphobe)  ::aie:: 

et je prcise que calcatoggio est sur les hauteurs du *golfe de sagone* cargse n'ayant pas de golfe qui porte son nom  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben_harper

> d'accord avec toi, 
> *mais je tiens  dire qu'il y a des cons dans toutes les rgions, ce n'est pas spcifique  la corse*il n'y a qu' voir comment on est accueillis dans certains bars parisiens,
> c'est le seul exemple que j'aies, mais d'aprs ce qu'on m'a dit (et pas que par des corses) c'est le cas dans de nombreuses rgions
> 
> pour ce qui est du lac de creno, les photos 4, 5 et 6 de velvet c'est  peine 2h plus haut (plaine de camputile prs du refuge de manganu,  faire)



Non je confirme, il suffit d'aller au fin fond de la creuse ( o autre coin perdu ) avec une voiture immatricule en rgion parisienne pour s'en rendre compte  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Muna


Ah muna et sa gigantesque cathdrale  ::aie:: 
Il y avais encore le sanglier sur le panneau du village ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah muna et sa gigantesque cathdrale 
> Il y avais encore le sanglier sur le panneau du village ?


Ouais, je connaissais pas ce panneau routier.  ::aie:: 

J'ai pris en photo si tu veux.  ::mouarf:: 

La route pour y aller est sympa aussi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sebdu

il y en a partout des sangliers qui pourrissent accrochs aux cltures, panneaux...
je trouve a rpugnant et ignoble pour un gibier qu'ils ont eu le plaisir de chasser  ::furieux:: 

dsol pour les anti chasse mais la chasse reste pour moi un plaisir 
 ::oops:: 

a doit faire 15 ans que j'y suis pas all, je veux bien la photo

----------


## shadowmoon

Dsl de m'etre absent un moment, j'avais mon voyage  londres  prparer. Mnt que c'est fait, je mettrais les photo de la bete dans le week-end

----------


## sebdu

bonjour,

bon ben je fais ma prsentation de velvet...
ge 5 ans
passions: chasse, pche, baignade et faire le con  ::aie:: 
excellent dans tous les domaines, surtout la connerie...  ::mouarf:: 
non c'est pas vrai, il est juste un peu vadrouilleur, ce qui nous a permis de voir qu'il tait capable de sauter un grillage de 1m80 de haut...on a rhauss  2m et il passe encore  ::?:  heureusement que c'est que priodique
sinon  la chasse...parfait !
je ne marche pas trs vite et il m'attend quand on chasse les perdrix, si il y en a une dans le coin il la trouve et pour le rapport, je ne perd jamais un oiseau
un rgal  ::king:: 
c'est aussi un chien magnifique et extrmement gentil, un peu tout le temps  fond mais trs doux
j'adore et tous ceux qui l'on vu pareil

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> ge 5 ans
> passions: chasse, pche, baignade et faire le con


Tu peux t'arrter l, c'est un chien, tout va bien !  ::aie:: 

Et sinon, il manque toujours le photos de
gribouille (dirty_boy)Matica (SnakemaN)domino (shadowmoon)Ladouda (Hibou57)

Et encore bravo pour vos photos, elles sont toutes belles !!!  ::king::

----------


## sebdu

> Tu peux t'arrter l, c'est un chien, tout va bien !


pas sr  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## sebdu

> Et sinon, il manque toujours le photos de
> gribouille (dirty_boy)Matica (SnakemaN)domino (shadowmoon)Ladouda (Hibou57)


dpchez vous, l'chance approche  ::D:

----------


## acacia

> dpchez vous, l'chance approche


je n'attends que a, j'ai peur pour "mister" et les chiens commencent  avoir faim  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*Il reste jusqu'a MIDI pour s'inscrire (en l'occurence mettre les photos) et apres je lance le mode "VOTE" du portail.*

2 heures et 39 minutes !  ::king::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*27 minutes !*

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

TOP, c'est fini !

Par contre les votes sont ouverts au jurys jusqu'au 31 dcembre 2007 a 12h00 donc bon vote !!!  ::king::

----------


## lakitrid

Et quand on se souvient pas de son mot de passe ?  ::mur::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et quand on se souvient pas de son mot de passe ?


Oh ben la, je peux rien faire pour toi, je gre pas les mots de passes... C'est LGM qui fait ca mais il va pas etre content  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

J'ai trouv plus flemmasse que mon chat...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai trouv plus flemmasse que mon chat...


Un pileptique a cot de mes chats !  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Heu tant une votante, dans le formulaire de vote, je ne peux pas choisir de premier !!!

----------


## Mamilie

> Heu tant une votante, dans le formulaire de vote, je ne peux pas choisir de premier !!!


C'est pas mal a, tu as t punie?

----------


## sebdu

> J'ai trouv plus flemmasse que mon chat...


comment a flemmasse, il ne te rapporte plus de petits cadeaux au pied de ton lit ?  ::aie:: 
mon chien quant  lui s'est pris de passion pour la chasse aux rongeurs...
(aurait t-il des gnes de chat ? un comble !)
sauf en ce moment, il y a une chienne en chaleur  1 km, il ne tient plus en place l'obsd  ::aie::  et est donc attach  ::cry::

----------


## Mamilie

> comment a flemmasse, il ne te rapporte plus de petits cadeaux au pied de ton lit ? 
> mon chien quant  lui s'est pris de passion pour la chasse aux rongeurs...
> (aurait t-il des gnes de chat ? un comble !)
> sauf en ce moment, il y a une chienne en chaleur  1 km, il ne tient plus en place l'obsd  et est donc attach


Non fait trop froid... Elle hiberne et quand l'envie de pipi devient la plus forte elle sort en rlant faisant grincer la chtire et tonner l'escalier de cave. Et quand elle rentre elle gronde et m'engeule parce que a doit tre de ma faute si il fait froid et qu'il pleut.
Ah et j'oubliais les moments magiques o elle saute sur le lit et passe sous la couette en plein milieu de la nuit compltement trempe.

----------


## sebdu

il a t dcid qu'il devenait ncessaire d'avoir un chat  la maison pour viter que le chien ne dfonce tout en chassant, j'espre qu'il ne fera pas pareil  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> il a t dcid qu'il devenait ncessaire d'avoir un chat  la maison pour viter que le chien ne dfonce tout en chassant, j'espre qu'il ne fera pas pareil


Pareil quoi? Que le chat dfonce tout ou le chien chasse le chat? ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Non fait trop froid... Elle hiberne et quand l'envie de pipi devient la plus forte elle sort en rlant faisant grincer la chtire et tonner l'escalier de cave. Et quand elle rentre elle gronde et m'engeule parce que a doit tre de ma faute si il fait froid et qu'il pleut.
> Ah et j'oubliais les moments magiques o elle saute sur le lit et passe sous la couette en plein milieu de la nuit compltement trempe.


Elle a peut etre des congnres qui lui ont racont le bonheur d'avoir une litire les longues nuits d'hiver ??  ::lol::

----------


## sebdu

> Pareil quoi? Que le chat dfonce tout ou le chien chasse le chat?


non, a



> Ah et j'oubliais les moments magiques o elle saute sur le lit et passe sous la couette en plein milieu de la nuit compltement trempe.


 ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Elle a peut etre des congnres qui lui ont racont le bonheur d'avoir une litire les longues nuits d'hiver ??


Ah non on a dcid que la litire c'est pour les chats malades uniquement ou alors ventuellement si la terre est vraiment gele comme il y a 2 ans.



> 


Bonne chance! Y'a un autre truc marrant: quand tu laves la voiture et qu'elle tincelle parce que tu vas  une fte de famille. Tu la mets tranquillement au garage et quand tu veux partir le matin tu peux jouer au jeu de l'oie dessus.

----------


## Hibou57

J'tais pas trop l : c'en est o ? Parce que j'ai encore mme pas mis les tofs  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est too late je pense, non ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> J'tais pas trop l : c'en est o ? Parce que j'ai encore mme pas mis les tofs 
> 
> C'est too late je pense, non ?


lis le premier post, tu auras ta rponse

ou mme, as tu essay de te logguer sur l'appli pour voir si tu pouvais uploader les photos plutot que demander et attendre que quelqu'un passe?(sachant qu'ils font tous la grve) 

nan mais voil c'est quoi ce pays de faineants!  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> lis le premier post, tu auras ta rponse
> 
> ou mme, as tu essay de te logguer sur l'appli pour voir si tu pouvais uploader les photos plutot que demander et attendre que quelqu'un passe?(sachant qu'ils font tous la grve) 
> 
> nan mais voil c'est quoi ce pays de faineants!


Hein... Quoi?... Kesseke c?.... Il est quel heure?... Quoi ? Dj ? Oh mais faut que je me lve, moi !

----------


## Aitone

Je ne souhaite plus participer  ce jeu. S'il est impossible de me retirer du concours, je demande au jury de ne pas voter pour moi.

 ::merci::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je ne souhaite plus participer  ce jeu. S'il est impossible de me retirer du concours, je demande au jury de ne pas voter pour moi.


Oups, j'ose demander pourquoi, j'espre que ce n'est pas ce que je pense... En tout cas, je n'ai pas le pouvoir de te dsinscrire mais je ne prendrai pas en compte les votes te concernant.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

aitone, tu peux toi meme supprimer ton compte. il faut te loguer et il y a un lien en bas. normalement, il est cens te dsinscrire

----------


## Aitone

C'est fait !

 ::merci::

----------


## jbrasselet

Au fait toujours pas rsolu le problme de le premire listbox?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Au fait toujours pas rsolu le problme de le premire listbox?


Le problme de quoi ?  :8O:

----------


## jbrasselet

ben si je veux voter, je dois faire 3 choix. Ben ma premire liste est vide donc je peux pas choisir de premier.
 ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> ben si je veux voter, je dois faire 3 choix. Ben ma premire liste est vide donc je peux pas choisir de premier.


Effectivemment, this is a probleme !!!

----------


## sebdu

surtout si tu comptais voter velvet  ::aie:: 
...
dommage, un chien de moins dans cette lction de chats 
(et d'iguane)

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Effectivemment, this is a probleme !!!


C'est corrig. Il vrifiait la prsence du questionnaire et je me rends compte qu'aucun des zanimaux ne l'a rempli!!spa bien :p

J'ai rajout le fait qu'on ne puisse pas voter pour ceux qui n'ont pas mis de photo.
Maintenant dpchez vous de voter que je puisse degager ca du serveur  ::):

----------


## Gueritarish

> C'est corrig. Il vrifiait la prsence du questionnaire et je me rends compte qu'aucun des zanimaux ne l'a rempli!!spa bien :p
> 
> J'ai rajout le fait qu'on ne puisse pas voter pour ceux qui n'ont pas mis de photo.
> Maintenant dpchez vous de voter que je puisse degager ca du serveur


Et voil, comme toujours, notre cher Louis-Guillaume qui corrige tout les problmes ^^
Trop fort  ::mrgreen:: 
Bon, je vais maintenant m'atteler  ma tache de jury le plus vite possible  ::aie:: 

++
PS : Au passage, vous avez not le retour du hros ?? L'inimmitable Super Gueritarish  ::yaisse2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est corrig. Il vrifiait la prsence du questionnaire et je me rends compte qu'aucun des zanimaux ne l'a rempli!!spa bien :p


 ::mrgreen:: 




> Maintenant dpchez vous de voter que je puisse degager ca du serveur


Meuh... Pourquoi tant de haine ?  ::cry::  (surement parce que je bat pas tous les records d'audiences !  ::aie::  )




> PS : Au passage, vous avez not le retour du hros ?? L'inimmitable Super Gueritarish


 ::lahola::

----------


## acacia

y a t-il un questionnaire  remplir?  :8O: 

(je n'ai pas vu a moi  ::cry:: )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> y a t-il un questionnaire  remplir? 
> 
> (je n'ai pas vu a moi )


Non c'tait juste une boutade en rapport avec l'ancienne lection des Miss DVP !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

A vot ! Pas de favoritisme, j'ai not  l'originalit des photos  :;):

----------


## acacia

Mais on peut pas voir qui a vot quoi?  ::(:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mais on peut pas voir qui a vot quoi?


Ah ben a c'est sur ! Par contre on sait qui a dj vot !!!  :;):

----------


## sebdu

> l'ancienne lection des Miss DVP !


c'est quand la prochaine que je puisse juger un peu moi aussi  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> c'est quand la prochaine que je puisse juger un peu moi aussi


Demande  BiM  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Demande  BiM


T'as pas peur toi  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> T'as pas peur toi


La peur n'vite pas le danger...  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> c'est quand la prochaine que je puisse juger un peu moi aussi





> Demande  BiM





> La peur n'vite pas le danger...


[MODE ROULEAU COMPRESSEUR ON]
rrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
SPLASH ! CRACK !!
[MODE ROULEAU COMPRESSEUR.... BLOQUED !]

----------


## sebdu

d'accord mais a ne rpond toujours pas  ma question  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> d'accord mais a ne rpond toujours pas  ma question


Cours, cours... COURS !!! Il reviens !  ::alerte::

----------


## sebdu

qui revient ?  ::aie:: 
et sinon... pour ma question, toujours pas d'me charitable qui daigne y rpondre?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

rponse: le premier jour de pleine lune, qui devrait normalement etre le dernier lundi juste avant la St Glin-Glin

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> rponse: le premier jour de pleine lune, qui devrait normalement etre le dernier lundi juste avant la St Glin-Glin


Et encore, si le vendredi suivant est un jour impaire dans le calendrier grgorien !

----------


## Gueritarish

> Et encore, si le vendredi suivant est un jour impaire dans le calendrier grgorien !


Alors, je dois dire que je suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi.... C'est vrai seulement si on se trouve dans une semaine comportant 4 jeudis... Et encore, juste si on est en pleine priode d'examen gnitaux des poulets bicphale ayant 2 crtes sur chaque tte...

/me entend un bruit bizarre.... (rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
NOOOOOOOOON Il revient  :8O:

----------


## sebdu

il va fallooir que j'attende 52 jours 16 heures et 24 minutes pour faire jury alors  ::aie:: 
merde il faut prendre en compte les priodes de menstruation des poulets en plus a fausse tous mes calculs a

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

plus que 6jours pour voter et aprs je balance tout  la poubelle.
David,  toi de forcer les derniers  voter (surtout que ces sont toujours les meme en retard, hein gugu  ::): )

----------


## lakitrid

Bah vu que je me souviens pas de mon mot de passe  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ah ben non moi je force pas ! Ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent (c'est mon cot anti-gueri)  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, je veux bien que tu laisse le portail jusqu'au 10 janvier, histoire qu'on montre un peu le gagnant ! Merci  toi,  grand maitre puissant qui dtruit le ciel rien qu'en regardant les nuages !  ::king::

----------


## Gueritarish

> (surtout que ces sont toujours les meme en retard, hein gugu )


Roh lalalalalala cette mauvaise foi caractris....



> (c'est mon cot anti-gueri)


Par contre, moi, je ne montre pas mon cot anti-DDT, c'est un peu choquant  ::aie:: 



> Merci  toi,  grand maitre puissant qui dtruit le ciel rien qu'en regardant les nuages !


Roh lalalalalala cette lche caractris....

Je suis sur que Louis-Guillaume a super bien apprci (vu son cot modeste ---> cf : statue grandeur nature en crunch pour ceux qui connaissent ^^)




PS : JOYEUX NOL  tout le monde  :8-):

----------


## sebdu

+1 pour la lche caractrise, 
je ne sais pas si LGM a apprci mais perso j'aurai  ::bug:: 

sinon JOYEUX NOL A TOUT LE MONDE 
 ::dehors::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

j'ai kiffay ma race comme on dit de par chez nous.
juste pour cela, je vais laisser la chose jusqu'au 9 janvier  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'ai kiffay ma race comme on dit de par chez nous.
> juste pour cela, je vais laisser la chose jusqu'au 9 janvier


 ::hola::  Que tes DESC soit Benny-B sur 3 e+3 Gnration 4 !

----------


## xxxcapxxx

tt faon a quoi bon mon chat a gagn  ::king::  .... comment sa fallait pas le dire  ::oops::

----------


## Skyounet

Ay vot  ::mrgreen:: 

Choix trs difficile dans mon top 6  partir duquel j'ai du sortir ce top 3.

Troooooppppppp mimi tous surtout les chiens...

----------


## lakitrid

Toujours aucune ide de ce que j'ai bien pu mettre comme connerie en mot de passe  ::mur::

----------


## al1_24

::boulet:: 


> Toujours aucune ide de ce que j'ai bien pu mettre comme connerie en mot de passe


 ::traine::

----------


## lakitrid

> 


 ::triste::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Dsol mais je peux pas t'aider sur le coup... Seul LGM est maitre de la base mais j'ai promis de pas le supplier...

En attendant, *dernire heure de vote !*

Merci encore  tous les participants et votants, vous avez trop assurez...

Cette lection n'aurai jamais eu lieu sans la participation de Chuck Norris... Non, j'deconne, j'ai fait a sans lui...  ::aie:: 

Et surtout merci au public si nombreux cette anne... qui m'ont envoy des chques pour me remercier, c'est gentil (il manque l'ordre sur ton chque, Deadpool) !

 ::yaisse2:: 

May the force with you

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*Ay, fini !!!*

----------


## sebdu

Flicitations  tout le monde, les "miss" et les autres,
j'ai bien rit en lisant certains posts, vu de trs beaux animaux (mme si je suis convaincu que le mien est le plus beau  ::aie:: )
dommage que les animaux originaux n'aient pas eu de succs
vivement la prochaine lction
 ::king::

----------


## BiM

> *Bravo  Mamilie !!!*


Hum... J'veux pas dire mais y'a xxxcapxxx qui est ex-eaquo aussi...

Sinon flicitations  tous pour votre participation et bien sr aux gagnant pour terminer en beaut l'anne 2007  :;):  (Bon pour les qubecois, ils ont encore plus d'heures que nous  attendre).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Hum... J'veux pas dire mais y'a xxxcapxxx qui est ex-eaquo aussi...


11 points pour Mamilie et 10 points pour xxxcapxxx... Bte et disciplin, j'ai choisi le plus not.

*De toutes manires, bravo  tous !*

----------


## Maxoo

Bravo Mamilie, parce pour moi 11 et 10 points, a fait pas ex-eaquo !!  ::aie:: 

Et vive les chats.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Skyounet

Pff c'est truqu. Comment un chat peut gagner.

Vais engager un avocat moi.  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Pff c'est truqu. Comment un chat peut gagner.


Parce que c'est plus beau, plus propre, plus intelligent qu'un chien ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pff c'est truqu. Comment un chat peut gagner.


Exact, c'est truqu. Mais il est trop tard maintenant... Ah ah ah... Les chats domineront la terre ! Souvenez vous de cette lection comme du dpart du rgne des flins qui ronronnent et qui font leurs griffes partout sur les murs...  Ds demain, nous prendrons possessions du gouvernement et des entreprises de France et aprs-demain, ce sera le monde... Bientt, vous miaulerez tous !

Pour le prouvez, nous pendrons Alain Chabat avec les tripes de Jerry (de Tom et Jerry) ! 

C'tait un communiqu du CPC (communaut pour les chats)

PS : et sinon, appelle plutt un navet, c'est meilleur en salade pour le 31 !

----------


## Dia_FR

arf, mme pas sur le podium, pas grave, c'est la plus belle quand mme  ::P: 

et puis c'est un chat qui gagne donc a va  :;): 

merci aux participants et  DDT pour ce topic sympa  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

> Parce que c'est plus beau, plus propre, plus intelligent qu'un chien ?


J'aurais dit exactement l'inverse, c'est bizarre. Moi mon chien il a pas besoin d'une caisse dans ma maison pour faire ses besoins il attend qu'on le sorte comme un grand.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> J'aurais dit exactement l'inverse, c'est bizarre. Moi mon chien il a pas besoin d'une caisse dans ma maison pour faire ses besoins il attend qu'on le sorte comme un grand.


Mon chat aussi n'a jamais eu besoin de caisse et  toujours su se retenir en attendant qu'on lui ouvre, mais mon chat ne fait pas partout sur les trottoirs de la ville  :;): 

De plus, il se nettoie tout seul et sais dormir sans nous embettez dans la maison.  ::aie:: 

P.S : en fait Linux vs Windows, c'est un vieux plagiat de Chat vs Chien non ??  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Skyounet

> Mon chat aussi n'a jamais eu besoin de caisse et  toujours su se retenir en attendant qu'on lui ouvre, mais mon chat ne fait pas partout sur les trottoirs de la ville 
> 
> De plus, il se nettoie tout seul et sais dormir sans nous embettez dans la maison.


Ben mon mien il fait que dans l'herbe dans le parc vers chez moi nah




> P.S : en fait Linux vs Windows, c'est un vieux plagiat de Chat vs Chien non ??


Ouais c'est  peu prs a tout le monde sais que Windows c'est mieux que Linux, tout comme les chiens c'est mieux que les chats.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Mamilie 11pts et xxxcapxx 10pts ex-aequo  ::aie:: 
je suis assez fier de dire que mon code est trs propre  ::yaisse2:: 

je pense neanmoins que le ex-aequo est bancal, le nombre de points est bien celui affich en base, donc Mamie Ly est bien la gagnante  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

> Mamilie 11pts et xxxcapxx 10pts ex-aequo 
> je suis assez fier de dire que mon code est trs propre





> Louis-Guillaume Morand
> Responsable Windows


Hmm ... serait-ce un signe ?  ::aie::  ::aie:: 




> je pense neanmoins que le ex-aequo est bancal, le nombre de points est bien celui affich en base, donc Mamie Ly est bien la gagnante


Ouais !! Je l'avais bien dit !!
 ::yaisse2:: 

Bonne anne 2008, l'anne des chats.

----------


## Astartee

> mon chat ne fait pas partout sur les trottoirs de la ville


Nan mais un chien a se dresse, hein...

Notre chienne marche sagement sur les trottoirs, a fait longtemps que j'ai abandonn la laisse. Elle s'arrte et s'assoit en face du passage clout et attend qu'on lui dise de traverser. Elle ne fait pas sur le trottoir mais dans les caniveaux pleins d'herbe.
Et mme si elle a l'air trs conne elle est en fait bien plus intelligente et hypocrite qu'on pourrait le croire : elle sait trs bien s'clipser discrtement au retour pour aller bouffer la charogne qu'elle avait repre  l'aller  ::aie:: .

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Je le savais ! il a tout d'une graine de vainqueur mon chat !
 ::king:: Toutes mes ficelles de caleon  tous et spcialement  Mamilie
que je souponne avoir soudoyer les jurs pour avoir le point gagnant  ::aie::

----------


## dam_moreyllo

Ouais ma Gaa est premire !!! (les chats a compte plus une fois qu'elle les a bouffs !  ::P:  ok ok je rigole...  ::aie:: )

Merci aux 4 votants qui eux ont du got !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et bonne anne  tous  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Bonne anne  toi aussi.  ::D: 





> (il manque l'ordre sur ton chque, Deadpool) !



 ::koi::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> 


Quoi ? Il n'tait pas de toi le chque de 1 000 000 d'euros ? Bon ben tant pis je le dpose quand mme !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## al1_24

Borale est trs fire d'tre la premire dauphine dans la catgorie canine  :;): 

Pour la peine, elle a profit de ce que nous avions le dos tourn pour manger une bonne partie de la buche au caf qui tait reste sur la table  ::evilred:: 

Je me demande si c'tait une bonne ide les cours d'agility o elle a appris  sauter sur une table sans lan  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Borale est trs fire d'tre la premire dauphine dans la catgorie canine 
> 
> Pour la peine, elle a profit de ce que nous avions le dos tourn pour manger une bonne partie de la buche au caf qui tait reste sur la table 
> 
> Je me demande si c'tait une bonne ide les cours d'agility o elle a appris  sauter sur une table sans lan


bof mon chat il fait ca depuis la naissance.. tout comme le vol de croquette dans la gamelle de la chienne pour les planquer sous les tapis ou l'escalade des rideaux ... ::evilred::

----------


## Skyounet

> Ouais ma Gaa est premire !!! (les chats a compte plus une fois qu'elle les a bouffs !  ok ok je rigole... )
> 
> Merci aux 4 votants qui eux ont du got !





> Borale est trs fire d'tre la premire dauphine dans la catgorie canine 
> 
> Pour la peine, elle a profit de ce que nous avions le dos tourn pour manger une bonne partie de la buche au caf qui tait reste sur la table 
> 
> Je me demande si c'tait une bonne ide les cours d'agility o elle a appris  sauter sur une table sans lan


Et ben vi vous auriez du gagner. Zetes mon premier et deuxime.

----------


## al1_24

> Et ben vi vous auriez du gagner. Zetes mon premier et deuxime.


Borale te remercie (C'est une fille ; elle est trs fire de son apparences et des compliments  :;): )

----------


## Mamilie

Mea Culpa, je suis en retard pour vous souhaiter tous mes voeux pour la nouvelle anne. Sant, bonheur, et toussa...


Joey aimerait remercier sa maman qui se lve toutes les nuits pour lui donner  manger, son papa qui lui gratouille sous le menton, l'inventeur des boules de Nol et aussi celui qui a mis des petits moutons dans la crche et des pommes dans le sapin, M.Whiskas et toutes ces petites copines les souris qui lui manquent atrocement depuis qu'elles se cachent dans des trous... et bien sr son public ador qui rigole quand elle fait des conneries et lui prte un genou pour se reposer de temps en temps...

Bon c'est pas tout a, dodo!

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

david, pourrais-tu retranscrire les infos du portail, inscrits, votants, resultats sur le post 1 de ce thread que je puisse basarder le portail. merci  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> david, pourrais-tu retranscrire les infos du portail, inscrits, votants, resultats sur le post 1 de ce thread que je puisse basarder le portail. merci


C'est fait !

J'ai retranscris les listes mais pour les photos, bye bye !!!

Et merci  toi pour le portail !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

Je tiens tout de mme  prciser que la gagnante de l'lection du plus bel animal de compagnie de DVP c'est elle:
Pas moi!

----------


## acacia

> Non pas particip par manque de photo :
> gribouille (dirty_boy)
> Matica (SnakemaN)
> domino (shadowmoon)
> Ladouda (Hibou57)
> Mister (acacia)


??

Il y avait des photos et Mister  particip au jeu  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> ??
> 
> Il y avait des photos et Mister  particip au jeu


Cherche pas il tait bug le site  :;): 
C'est pour a que LGM voulait l'enlever tout de suite  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Cherche pas il tait bug le site 
> C'est pour a que LGM voulait l'enlever tout de suite


Serait-ce de la mdisance gratuite envers notre cher LGM-statue-de-crunch-chocolat??? Ou alors je me serais tromp... a doit tre a... j'ai du me tromper... quoique ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Serait-ce de la mdisance gratuite envers notre cher LGM-statue-de-crunch-chocolat??? Ou alors je me serais tromp... a doit tre a... j'ai du me tromper... quoique


LGM a fait du *trs bon boulot* (il me reste encore un peu de cirage) : c'est uniquement un soucis HCI *  ::aie:: 



* Human / Computer Interface

----------


## acacia

Je vous prsente ma douce  ::): 

<--l'avatar

c'est quand le prochain concour ?  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

> c'est quand le prochain concour ?


fait gaffe tu pourrais mourir pour moins que a... ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

::bug::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Cherche pas il tait bug le site 
> C'est pour a que LGM voulait l'enlever tout de suite


petit un monsieur, mon site n'est pas buggu!! il marche simplement pas forcment comme on le voudrait  ::aie::  (c'est srement d au moteur d'IA implment qui lui permet d'agir  sa guise, je ne vois pas d'autre explication  ::mouarf:: )

petit deux: acacia est arrive 4eme selon la page de rsultat donc mon site ne dit  aucun moment qu'elle ne participait pas. c'est la faute  David qui n'aime pas les rats (quoi, c'est pas un rat ton truc? *pas taper!* ^^)


petit trois: nan rien

----------


## acacia

> fait gaffe tu pourrais mourir pour moins que a...


t'as peur?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> petit deux: acacia est arrive 4eme selon la page de rsultat donc mon site ne dit  aucun moment qu'elle ne participait pas. c'est la faute  David qui n'aime pas les rats (quoi, c'est pas un rat ton truc? *pas taper!* ^^)


Comment a ? J'adore les rats. Les rongeurs en particulier ! J'avais mme une gerbille et un hamster ! Alors, heu....  ::aie:: 

Et puis durant cette lection, j'tais dieu tout-puissant et donc je pouvais dcid de vie ou de mort sur quiconque, ah ah ah...  :8-): 

Maintenant, c'est fini...  ::cry::

----------


## Gueritarish

> Comment a ? J'adore les rats. Les rongeurs en particulier ! J'avais mme une gerbille et un hamster ! Alors, heu.... 
> 
> Et puis durant cette lection, j'tais dieu tout-puissant et donc je pouvais dcid de vie ou de mort sur quiconque, ah ah ah... 
> 
> Maintenant, c'est fini...


Ah... Comme je te comprends David (ou as-tu dis cela juste pour me faire ragir??  ::aie:: ) Bon, dans ces cas l, il n'y a pas 36 000 solutions.... Je vais te donner la formule qui m'a permis de reprendre une existance normale..

Tout d'abord, il te faut t'inscrire aux DA (Despotes Anonymes...) Je sais que le titre parait un peu bizarre!! Comment un despotes voudrait-il tre anonyme?? Mais c'est un premier pas vers la gurison  :8O: 

Ensuite, il va te falloir ranger le fouet qui te servait  maltraiter Louis-Guillaume-statue-de-crunch... Et il ne va pas falloir le resortir  la moindre occasion...

Il te faut ensuite arrter de penser : "De toute faon, s'ils sont pas content, c'est pareil.. On fera comme a pour mon lection et pas autrement" et aussi "C'est moi qui dcide ici!!!" Oui, maintenant, ce temps est rvolu.. Il y a des dcideurs plus haut plac que toi :
 - ta maman ^^
 - ta chrie
 - ton(tes) chat(s)

Eventuellement, aprs, tu peux dcider de quelque chose ^^ (la marque du fromage rap par exemple... ne prends pas n'importe lequel  :;):  )

Voil ... Remets toi bien, c'est pas facile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ah... Comme je te comprends David (ou as-tu dis cela juste pour me faire ragir?? ) Bon, dans ces cas l, il n'y a pas 36 000 solutions.... Je vais te donner la formule qui m'a permis de reprendre une existance normale..
> 
> Tout d'abord, il te faut t'inscrire aux DA (Despotes Anonymes...) Je sais que le titre parait un peu bizarre!! Comment un despotes voudrait-il tre anonyme?? Mais c'est un premier pas vers la gurison


Je suis pas sur qu'une association qui s'appelle Despotes (et non des potes comme le pense JoeFou) puisse calm ma mgalomanie primaire... D'ailleurs qui es tu pour oser t'adresser  moi directeme... heu... pardon... C'est parce que j'ai oubli de prendre mes misrables et ridicules mdicaments... pardon, pardon...  ::cry:: 




> Ensuite, il va te falloir ranger le fouet qui te servait  maltraiter Louis-Guillaume-statue-de-crunch... Et il ne va pas falloir le resortir  la moindre occasion...
> 
> Il te faut ensuite arrter de penser : "De toute faon, s'ils sont pas content, c'est pareil.. On fera comme a pour mon lection et pas autrement" et aussi "C'est moi qui dcide ici!!!" Oui, maintenant, ce temps est rvolu.. Il y a des dcideurs plus haut plac que toi :
>  - ta maman ^^
>  - ta chrie
>  - ton(tes) chat(s)


Et quand ma maman dit quelque chose, le monde se tait et coute... Enfin p'tt pas le monde mais moi en tout cas... D'ailleurs si ma chrie parle, je me tait et si c'est mes 2 chattes, je me roule par terre...

Par contre, pour tous les autres, je suis dieu tou... oups, pardon, a me reprend...  ::cry:: 




> Eventuellement, aprs, tu peux dcider de quelque chose ^^ (la marque du fromage rap par exemple... ne prends pas n'importe lequel  )
> 
> Voil ... Remets toi bien, c'est pas facile


Merci, je vais suivre ton conseil... Enfin non, je dcide de suivre ton conseil... Enfin non je dcide que tu avais peut tre raison malgr ta petitesse... pardon, pardon, t'as raison faut vite que j'adhre au DA !  :8O:

----------


## acacia

> petit un monsieur, mon site n'est pas buggu!! il marche simplement pas forcment comme on le voudrait  (c'est srement d au moteur d'IA implment qui lui permet d'agir  sa guise, je ne vois pas d'autre explication )
> 
> *petit deux: acacia est arrive 4eme selon la page de rsultat donc mon site ne dit  aucun moment qu'elle ne participait pas. c'est la faute  David qui n'aime pas les rats (quoi, c'est pas un rat ton truc? *pas taper!* ^^)
> *
> 
> petit trois: nan rien


mais ce n'tait pas un rat  ::(: 

tiens Mister, sche tes larmes  ::pleure::

----------


## Mamilie

> t'as peur?


Non moi pas, je suis non violente, je parlais des admins tueurs de troll qui planent au dessus de nos ttes...



> Tout d'abord, il te faut t'inscrire aux DA (Despotes Anonymes...) Je sais que le titre parait un peu bizarre!! Comment un despotes voudrait-il tre anonyme?? Mais c'est un premier pas vers la gurison


Ca marchera pas, c'est pas suffisant.



> Louis-Guillaume-statue-de-crunch...


LGM je trouve que tu devrais changer de pseudo...



> Il y a des dcideurs plus haut plac que toi :
> - ta maman ^^
> - ta chrie
> - ton(tes) chat(s)


Alors l bravo, c'est du typique masculin de placer sa mre avant sa chrie... Je suis sans piti avec mon homme pour ce genre de chose: ouvrez les yeux les garons, vos mamans elles ne veulent plus de vous  la maison, elles sont bien trop tranquilles comme a. Ma belle mre clturerait certainement par un "chacun son tour!" alors on coute en priorit celle qui se tape la lessive!



> Eventuellement, aprs, tu peux dcider de quelque chose ^^ (la marque du fromage rap par exemple... ne prends pas n'importe lequel  )


 C'est pas vident a, l tu lui fais prendre des risques inconsidrs...

----------


## acacia

> .
> 
> Alors l bravo, c'est du typique masculin de placer sa mre avant sa chrie... Je suis sans piti avec mon homme pour ce genre de chose: ouvrez les yeux les garons, vos mamans elles ne veulent plus de vous  la maison, elles sont bien trop tranquilles comme a. Ma belle mre clturerait certainement par un "chacun son tour!" alors on coute en priorit celle qui se tape la lessive!
>  C'est pas vident a, l tu lui fais prendre des risques inconsidrs...


j'espre que ta belle mre n'est pas vraiment porte sur les sites d'informatique  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> j'espre que ta belle mre n'est pas vraiment porte sur les sites d'informatique


Y'a pas d'risques mais alors pas du tout!

Ma belle-mre et la technologie c'est tout un pome.

"Faut que tu viennes  la maison, j'ai besoin d'une adresse e-mail"
ok, aprs 3 ans  utiliser celle de son ami, c'est pas trop tt... 
Dilemne nr 1 - 20 min - je mets quoi une lettre + mon nom ou alors prnom.nom ou peut tre p.nom etc... Pas de bol une fois le choix fait ben y'a dj une madame qui s'appelle comme a donc on recommence - 10 min.
Aprs gros problme... il faut un mot de passe, ah mais oui c'est oblig - non c'est pas comme les portables, tu peux pas choisir d'en mettre un ou pas, ben mets mon prnom, oui ben non c'est pas assez difficile etc... - 15 min.
Ah ouais mais qu'est ce que je fais si maintenant je veux en refaire une toute seule, bon on peut pas recommencer pour quelqu'un d'autre et je prends des notes... Ou! Allez c'est parti. Je clique sur l'image "e" puis j'cris webmail.   .fr dans la barre blanche en haut puis enter puis je mets mon adresse e-mail dans le login puis le mot de passe puis je clique sur connecter. Je vais en haut sur "espace client" je clique etc etc etc... - 30 min...

Dimanche je dois y aller pour... son nouveau micro-onde... Si si la haute technologie passe aussi par l  ::aie::

----------


## acacia

> Y'a pas d'risques mais alors pas du tout!
> 
> Ma belle-mre et la technologie c'est tout un pome.
> 
> "Faut que tu viennes  la maison, j'ai besoin d'une adresse e-mail"
> ok, aprs 3 ans  utiliser celle de son ami, c'est pas trop tt... 
> Dilemne nr 1 - 20 min - je mets quoi une lettre + mon nom ou alors prnom.nom ou peut tre p.nom etc... Pas de bol une fois le choix fait ben y'a dj une madame qui s'appelle comme a donc on recommence - 10 min.
> Aprs gros problme... il faut un mot de passe, ah mais oui c'est oblig - non c'est pas comme les portables, tu peux pas choisir d'en mettre un ou pas, ben mets mon prnom, oui ben non c'est pas assez difficile etc... - 15 min.
> Ah ouais mais qu'est ce que je fais si maintenant je veux en refaire une toute seule, bon on peut pas recommencer pour quelqu'un d'autre et je prends des notes... Ou! Allez c'est parti. Je clique sur l'image "e" puis j'cris webmail.   .fr dans la barre blanche en haut puis enter puis je mets mon adresse e-mail dans le login puis le mot de passe puis je clique sur connecter. Je vais en haut sur "espace client" je clique etc etc etc... - 30 min...
> ...


 ::bug:: 

Bon courage alors

----------

